# Old School Monday Night Raw Discussion



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

From *wwe.com*:

_Last week, Triple H returned to WWE and handed down perhaps the worst beating Brock Lesnar has ever suffered in WWE. What will unfold when The Game comes to Raw in Buffalo, N.Y.?

Also coming to Raw is WWE Champion The Rock. Will he cross paths with his WrestleMania 29 opponent, John Cena?








*Where does CM Punk go from here?*









For more than a year, CM Punk stood atop the mountain as WWE Champion. He held onto the prestigious title for 434 days, making him the longest-reigning WWE Champion of the last 25 years. (CHARTING PUNK’S REIGN). Last week, Punk lost a WrestleMania No. 1 Contender’s Match to John Cena. With just a month to go, can the former WWE Champion find a way to showcase his talents on The Grandest Stage of Them All?


*What will Zeb Colter say next?*









Ever since Jack Swagger returned to WWE with Zeb Colter at his side, controversy has surrounded the outspoken duo. Their views even caught the attention of media personality Glenn Beck. But Beck hid from WWE when offered a chance to respond on Raw. What will Colter have to say next? 


*Will The Shield strike back against The Viper?*









Last week, The Shield dismissed the recent efforts of Ryback, Sheamus, Chris Jericho, John Cena and Team Hell No — who had thus far tried and failed to stop their reign of terror. When The Celtic Warrior delivered an open challenge to the men in black, Randy Orton lashed out with an RKO on an unsuspecting Seth Rollins. 





_​


wwe.com said:


> “The Million Dollar Man” Ted DiBiase, Ric Flair, Dusty Rhodes and “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan will be among the WWE Legends to appear on a special “Old School” edition of Raw, WWE.com has learned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking forward to some nostalgic appearances from Flair and DiBiase. PLEASE give us UNDERTAKER this week!


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

Really looking forward to the staging in particular. The 2010 Old School Raw had a stripped-down look that felt much grittier and immediate - the focus was on the wrestlers themselves instead of the high-production spectacle of LCD screens.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I guess I am excited for Punk/Taker?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Punk promo, lights go out

Taker Chokeslams Punk.

Let's get this over with


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hunter with a 30 mintue promo incoming


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Should be interesting to see how the show is shot, in this old school environment.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Taker, that is all i care about.

Unless Brock makes a surprise appearance.


----------



## MDizzle (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm excited. I really enjoyed the 2010 Old School RAW (was it really that long ago!?) and am hoping this one is just as good. With it being during the Road to Wrestlemania, I'm really expecting a great RAW.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

WWE Jaiden DBZ said:


> Should be interesting to see how the show is shot, in this old school environment.














But I see WWE using new generation look instead for this show


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm just surprised that we're getting an old school RAW with Wrestlemania 29 around the corner. It should be a good show, seeing some of the legends that have been announced

I'm also hoping the Undertaker returns tomorrow, and we start the Undertaker/Punk buildup. Punk will cut a promo saying how he was robbed of his chance to face the Rock at Wrestlemania 29 for the WWE Title, and go on about how he was robbed of the WWE Title at the Royal Rumble and Elimination Chamber. Lights go out, and Undertaker's music hits. He proceeds to chokeslam Punk, and the match is set for Wrestlemania 29.

I also expect a Rock/Cena confrontation, and hopefully a HHH/Lesnar confrontation.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Expecting a good RAW this week as the last old school RAW was one of the best especially with the old raw set and the classic red, blue and white ring ropes. Not really excited about seeing the old -timers above though. If you want to bring back some legends then bring back some more recent ones eg. stone cold, edge. Ive had enough of those old timers above already. Im also expecting Taker to make an entrance to confirm his feud with CM.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Is that DLO brown carrying king? the one on the left?


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Brock should really be there every week just for this run to Mania. Is that so much to ask of him? Then he can go away for a couple of months until he's needed for another big feud. Same with The Rock, even though I prefer it when he isn't there.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Always the same fucking legends...


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

I fully expect this show to be full of filler.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Looking forward to ZEB and Shield. I guess taker/punk kicks off and we might get a few good promos from that. That's the main things I'm looking forward to. 

Rock/Cena feud will start? But meh?


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> Is that DLO brown carrying king? the one on the left?


Yes it is.


This RAW should be decent.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Looking forward to it.

Old School
Shield
Zeb
Rock/Cena
Punk/Taker
Trips

No Bork this week though.






superfudge said:


> Brock should really be there every week just for this run to Mania. Is that so much to ask of him? Then he can go away for a couple of months until he's needed for another big feud. Same with The Rock, even though I prefer it when he isn't there.


Yes because its in his contract. Brock only has certain dates. Rock doesn't, though hes juggling two things at once. Just how it is.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

What will Zeb say next? He has said the same thing every goddamn time. He's going to spew some shit about illegal people crossing borders & Americans.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

This Raw should be amazing.

Especially looking forward to THE ROCK and HHH. And maybe even the expected Undertaker return, to go in a program with Punk.


----------



## Darksyde (Feb 1, 2011)

Can't wait for this!! First RAW i've been too since 10/09. I'm hoping for a Taker appearance.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Should be a fun show. I'm surprised they're doing an old school Raw this close to 'Mania, but whatever. Expecting 'Taker to return tomorrow, otherwise surely it'll be too late for them to build a feud between him and Punk.

And also Trips will be there :jpl


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

I expect the usual five to show up


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Who's that guy with that funny looking belt?

Wasn't watching when they did this before so not sure what to expect. Great idea putting this episode on the road to WM by the way.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Can't wait!

Hope Undertaker will return and hope for other Entrance Style, like Jericho without Jacket. Something like that


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

You see, here's the thing...Triple H 30 min promo.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

ChickMagnet12 said:


> You see, here's the thing...Triple H 30 min promo.


THIS BUSINESS!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Beat me to it this week, Clique. Damn though, that Trips/Rocky pic is pretty darn crazy not to mention :mark:. To know how they both came up feuding with each other and to see them side by side, even in a photoshopped picture in 2013 is rather nostalgic if I do say so myself. I'd love to get a scene between them at some point purely for old times sake. I'd fucking mark that's for sure. 

Not expecting much from this show tbh since I have the feeling that it's going to be more filler. Honestly. I thought the whole point of having so much time between the Chamber and Mania was to actually USE the time to create...something. Instead they seem to be holding off and holding off. With the exception of the two title matches and Brock/HHH, nothing else has started yet. Meh. It will be great to have the legends back and the Old School theme will at least be something to look forward to. We'll see what happens with the rest.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

I can't be the only one who isnt lookin forward to Punk vs. Taker, can I?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Would love a steel cage match with the old blue cage.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Heyman/HHH interaction probably. Then Stephanie comes out, just like at RAW 1000


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Srdjan99 said:


> Heyman/HHH interaction probably. Then Stephanie comes out, just like at RAW 1000


repeating story segments? in WWE? NEVER

unk2


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

WILL WAIT PATIENTLY FOR PIPER'S MUSIC TO HIT


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> Is that DLO brown carrying king? the one on the left?


and on the right is Gillberg


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Expecting:
Long Hunter promo, maybe with Heyman
Taker interrupting Punk
Cena/Rock meh
Ambrose will eat a Brogue Kick or possibly a Codebreaker if Jericho is there
Legends that we have probably seen since RAW 1000
and might even hear some 'Woooooooo' :flair


----------



## Powers of Pain (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm hoping that Hacksaw comes out , shouting Hooooooooooooo. Then promptly gets piledriven off the stage by Punk (whose still mad at Vince for letting Swagger off the hook!!) and Duggan is never ever able to be on an old school RAW again 

Apart from that: Undertaker/Punk, the old skool sets, and Di Biase's laugh.

Not much to hope for is it


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> I can't be the only one who isnt lookin forward to Punk vs. Taker, can I?


No, not at all. In fact, I'm still holding out hope that 'Taker doesn't come back at all & misses 'Mania completely. It's bad enough that Wrestlemania is going to be sold on two rematches, I don't want them to add a third match that I don't give a fuck about at the top of the card too. Shit, they want people to sit through Del Rio/Swagger as well?

I honestly think I'll just skip Wrestlemania this year. I have no idea who is clamoring for ANY of those matches. Even most marks don't care about Rock/Cena again.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Should be a great RAw.

Looking forward to

Rock/Cena
HHH/Heyman 
Punk/Taker
Orton/Ryback/Shield 
Flair
Del Rio/Swagger

Don't disappoint me WWE.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Didn't know Rock was going to be on this Raw. I thought he was coming back next week. Looking forward to that.

Triple h/Brock intrigues me a little bit, so let's see where that goes.

The Shield stuff should be pretty good.

STOKED for Punk/Undertaker.

This should be a pretty good show, minus all of the filler/garbage segments that they'll probably have. The last "old school" Raw was really good.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

> Also coming to Raw is WWE Champion The Rock. Will he cross paths with his WrestleMania 29 opponent, John Cena?


fpalm at this. 

Also, since Brock isn't supposed to be there, will Trips lay out the challenge, only to delay the making the match official until next week, or will Brock show up via satelite or have Heyman answer for him? 

If they don't book at least two or three matches each on Raw and Smackdown for Mania, then I don't know what their problem. 

At the least, WWE is making a case for the sorriest booking ever.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Not enjoying the road to wrestlemania at all so far.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Well, i'm looking forward to this. Shield, Rock/Cena, Zeb&Swagger(he should hit the patrioct at on Duggan), Triple H and Punk/Taker should be good TV.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

If the old school RAW had the attitude era set then I might care but since it won't, I'm not in the least bit interested.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Awesome22 said:


> Not enjoying the road to wrestlemania at all so far.


Not surprising. It's barely even started.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> Not surprising. It's barely even started.


Don't expect it to this week either.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Ziggler Mark said:


> I can't be the only one who isnt lookin forward to Punk vs. Taker, can I?


Me fucking either. People throwing it around saying stuff like " Punk-Taker, the only worthy match at WM", when I could give no fucks about it. As much as I dreaded another Lesnar-Trips and to a lessr degree Rock-Cena, this will be the least of all 3 I care for considering I can't stand Punk or the streak(Undertaker wins, LOL) match at WM.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

I still don't understand why they're doing this during RTWM.

Apparently they're not moving forward with any storylines this week!

I think it was reported on LordsOfPain. They've been reporting a lot of bullshit lately though!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Waiting for that special Ziggler promo that will make everyone start guessing what the heck will happen in the post WHC match.

Anyways, looking forward to some more solid build to WHC match.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

New Age Outlaws on Raw will be fun to see. But wonder what "old school" is, cause seems like old school to WWE is just anything that happened before 2013 lol. We'll have guys like Flair,Duggan and stuff, NAO as well, and probably even people who haven't been in WWE in like 5-10 years counting as "old school"


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> WILL WAIT PATIENTLY FOR PIPER'S MUSIC TO HIT


lololol


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

CM Punk on Piper's Pit would fucking make my LIFE.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

"Also coming to Raw is WWE Champion The Rock."

It's a special occasion guys! :lmao


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

Will Virgil show up with DiBiasie or do you think he's too busy doing signings and other promotional work?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> TripleH
> Can't wait to be on #Raw tomorrow, with @RicFlairNatrBoy, New Age Outlaws..... #OldSchoolRaw


looks like Billy Gunn & Road Dogg will make an appearance


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

Spoiler: HHH Promo


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Considering this is going to be before Attitude Era based. I would absolutely mark for a HBK/Bret Hart confrontation back stage.

:mark: :mark:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...u-want-to-see-besides-wwe-over-mania-weekend-



> --Of the names that were listed last night and advertised for Raw tomorrow, we do know that Ric Flair was flying today into Buffalo so he is booked on the show. Our understanding is Jim Ross is not booked on the show even though he was listed in some cable guides. We got reports that Honky Tonk Man, Gene Okerlund, Sgt. Slaughter and Mae Young flew in. Okerlund was always scheduled. We don't have confirmation on Honky and Young.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Mean Gene for backstage segments :mark:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I'd mark for a piper's pit with Punk

Best guy to sell a feud ever


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

could you imagine. 

Pipers Pit with Punk, him screaming at Punk saying how he couldn't get the job done, how he isn't the best in the world, pushing all of Punks buttons, Punk is about to snap and take it out on Piper only for the arena to go dark, GONG... IT'S THE UNDERTAKER.

:mark:


----------



## WWERevolution (Feb 19, 2013)

i wasnt really that excited once i saw the promoted legends list


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm more excited from a nostalgic point of view. This is going to be early-mid 90s which is when I started watching wrestling, it would be absolutely epic to see the ropes, the stage set up, hopefully the darker lighting etc.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

If there is some sort of a nostalgia set for the show then I may get in to it, but i'm still not feeling the advertised list of legends thats going to be there. Slaughter, Piper, Duggan, Dibiase, Rhodes, Mae Young... They are around every year and usually more than once. Although Honky Tonk could make it interesting. Old School 2010 did have a different vibe, so i'll give this a shot I guess.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Cesaro has a few cute stories about Honky Tonk Man, from his time in the indies. I hope they get to do a bit together.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

NEW AGE OUTLAWS I'M MARKING OUT BRO


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

I hope Rock comes out with one of his 600 dollar shirts to his old school theme i would probably shit my pants if that happens oh well im not getting my hopes up cause now hes feuding with Cena


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> could you imagine.
> 
> Pipers Pit with Punk, him screaming at Punk saying how he couldn't get the job done, how he isn't the best in the world, pushing all of Punks buttons, Punk is about to snap and take it out on Piper only for the arena to go dark, GONG... IT'S THE UNDERTAKER.
> 
> :mark:


And with :cole3 and Lawler to ruin it

"Is that...is that...it is!" "Wow!" "It's the Undertaker! What's he doing here!?"


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> And with :cole3 and Lawler to ruin it
> 
> "Is that...is that...it is!" "Wow!" "It's the Undertaker! What's he doing here!?"


wrong.

so wrong

it was todd grisham who said that


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

- Cena/Rock face to face
- Rhodes Scholars vs. New Age Outlaws
- Evolution/Shield brawl
- Piper's Pit with Punk
- Hacksaw/Cesaro confrontation

Just a couple of things I think we might see.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Man, I wish they did an Attitude-themed Raw instead. Why re-do the same old-school version of 2010? Plus, they got rid of the "F" in the logo. Why? I thought it was settled.

Bleh.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah because the new age outlaws arent attitude

Or Rock :rock


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Gonna be an interesting show, hopefully some of the WM matches become a bit clearer but not holding my breath.


----------



## JLawls91 (Dec 5, 2012)

If Taker returns I'd love it if it was his original costume


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

The gong hits.

Cole: IS IT HIM!? .... IS IT HIM!?


----------



## Grapey (May 10, 2005)

I'm hoping for the best, expecting the worst. Lately, shows in Buffalo have been pretty good and noteworthy so I'm hoping we get more of that


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

inb4 "Oooooh My!, Its the Undertaker King!"


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Im not here to kill any excitement, but my gut feeling says this show will suck balls. Apart from the retro sets and fresh colours nothing will be good. I expect a 20 min Triple H promo very similar to the ones he did before Summerslam this year.. "Lets fight,... businesss.. FAMILY" etc.

A boring Rock/Cena confrontation.. same promo material as last year with them mentioning how surprising it is that this match is happening again, when in reality its not the case.

And alot of time wasted on "legends" with not so very funny comedy segments.. I also expect something very stupid like Dusty Rhodes and Flair dancing with tensai and brodus.

The only thing i cant figure out is what will CM Punk be doing and if Taker will actually be there for WM this year.


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

Great more insane ramblings from flair, gonna be another car crash segment right there.

Filler show is filler, first raw this year I'm not watching live I hope to be surprised, but I'm expecting major levels of fuckery.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

AntUK said:


> *Great more insane ramblings from flair, gonna be another car crash segment right there.*
> 
> Filler show is filler, first raw this year I'm not watching live I hope to be surprised, but I'm expecting major levels of fuckery.


THAT IS DISRESPECTFUL TO ME AND THIS WRESTLING BUSINESS :flair3


The old school stuff should hopefully provide a few decent segments at least, Taker will surely show up this week right? Looking forward to a 25 minute Triple H monologue too, haven't had one of those in a while :grant


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Whoa, who knew Slaughter would show up 

Does the Rock count as a special appearance too


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

WE WANT TAKER *clap clap clap* WE WANT TAKER!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

zep81 said:


> Whoa, who knew Slaughter would show up
> 
> Does the Rock count as a special appearance too


The Rock marks will put you in the naughty corner for that one.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

I'd like to see Bruno Sammartino on tv


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> inb4 "Oooooh My!, Its the Undertaker King!"


I think you mean...

*dong*

:cole3 OHHHH....MYYYYY!

*lights go off in arena...music plays...crowd goes apeshit...black silhouette appears*

:cole1 IS IT HIM? IS IT? WE JUST DON'T KNOW! COULD IT BE? WHO IS THIS GUY?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Probably shits my pants if The Rock once again use The Old theme.
The current one sucks Fuck you WWE!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> Man, I wish they did an Attitude-themed Raw instead. Why re-do the same old-school version of 2010? Plus, they got rid of the "F" in the logo. Why? I thought it was settled.
> 
> Bleh.


Because they're called the WWE?

It's settled so they can just use old footage that has any old WWF logo so they don't have to edit it out.


----------



## rybacker (Dec 18, 2012)

*predictions for tonights Raw*

Im guessing the undertaker returns during a punk promo 

john cena and rock will cut a promo, im not sure but i think rock wont be appearing tonight however he might appear via satellite or something like that 

orton sheamus become even better friends backstage and might have single matches where this time the shield appears against sheamus and orton comes to the rescue or perhaps the other member to their team could be introduce my guess is ryback since he has nothing else to do in wrestle mania 

brock and triple H will for sure be involved in some promo or small fight together with vince n paul heyman 

what do you guys think will happen ?


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: predictions for tonights Raw*

Rock is scheduled to be there tonight.So is HHH.But yeah Taker will interrupt Punk during one of he tedious whining promos.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

It's not going to feel like anything special when all the "old school" stuff is shit we've seen recently. Like, we've seen Hacksaw & Slaughter. We see them all the time. Piper & Snuka too. Bring out like I.R.S. Bring out Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake. Akeem the African Dream. Just random people that we haven't seen forever. The Bushwhackers! The Nasty Boys! Meng/Haku! I'm sure none of those guys are doing anything. 

I'll pop for HTM & Dussy Rowes' theme song.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: predictions for tonights Raw*

Undertaker to return, probably will be the biggest part of this RAW


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I wonder if there is any chance of Goldust turning up to start a feud with Cody for Mania? :vince2


----------



## ted316 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: predictions for tonights Raw*

My guesses:

Undertaker returns and confronts Punk.

Cena and Rock do promos where they talk a lot but not much gets said.

Sheamus gives Orton some KY and they head off to the locker room together to become best buds forever.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...RAW_Former_Knockout_Getting_a_WWE_Tryout.html



> - We noted earlier that "Road Dogg" BG James and Billy Gunn, The New Age Outlaws, will be appearing on tonight's old-school RAW from Buffalo. Word is that they may be facing Cody Rhodes and Damien Sandow.
> 
> - There is talk that former TNA Knockout Rosita (Thea Trinidad) may be in Buffalo for a tryout with WWE before tonight's RAW hits the air. Thea's contract with TNA expired earlier this year.
> 
> Source: F4Wonline.com


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm not interested in the least in Cena/Rock II unless it includes a Cena heel turn. I'm KIND of interested in Big Nose/Brock but only because of the intensity they bring. Now why I'll really tune in is for Punk/Taker. I am interested in this match I can't wait to see how it starts out. I think they should do something different. Keep Punks delusional gimmick going and have him call out Taker and say he wants to end the streak.


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

Calm down smarks! This week's show is gonna suck and you know it. Courtesy of Vinnie Mac and commercials. :vince


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Biast said:


> Calm down smarks! This week's show is gonna suck and you know it. Courtesy of Vinnie Mac and commercials. :vince


I really hope they don't fill the show with 4 or 5 movie trailers like they did last week.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Clique said:


> I really hope they don't fill the show with 4 or 5 movie trailers like they did last week.


I think they only did because we had the Oscars the previous night.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Since they're doing old school Raw it would be pretty cool if they showed old school WWF/E commercials. There would still be commercials but I'd be happier to watch those than the shit we get now.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Clique said:


> I really hope they don't fill the show with 4 or 5 movie trailers like they did last week.


Dead Man Down opens this Friday, The Call opens next Friday. I'd be surprised if they didn't try to shamelessly shoehorn these movies down our throats tonight.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Since they're doing old school Raw it would be pretty cool if they showed old school WWF/E commercials. There would still be commercials but I'd be happier to watch those than the shit we get now.


That would be cool. ^^

But as always PG will probably say:"No".


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BANKSY said:


> The gong hits.
> 
> Cole: IS IT HIM!? .... IS IT HIM!?


Jerry: It can't be, can it?

*GONG*

Jerry: AAAAHHHHH!!!! IT IS!!!


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

Yeah, similar to this:

Attitude Era: That's gotta be... That's gotta be Kane! THAT'S GOTTA BE KANE!!!

PG Era: It's Kane.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

A Goldust return would actually be pretty good if he was to finally start a program with Cody. 

Their exchange at the Rumble was nice and Cody sold it really well. Besides, what else will Cody be doing come WM?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Coffey said:


> It's not going to feel like anything special when all the "old school" stuff is shit we've seen recently. Like, we've seen Hacksaw & Slaughter. We see them all the time. Piper & Snuka too. Bring out like I.R.S. Bring out Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake. Akeem the African Dream. Just random people that we haven't seen forever. The Bushwhackers! The Nasty Boys! Meng/Haku! I'm sure none of those guys are doing anything.
> 
> I'll pop for HTM & Dussy Rowes' theme song.


_Prime Time Players are in the ring and they're jaw jacking to the fans. MILLIONS A DOLLARS MILLIONS A DOLLARS etc etc. Then all of a sudden...

SLICK comes out to his Jive Soul Bro music. He says that the Prime Time Players may be great dancers, but they don't have any soul, and he has the perfect opponent for Titus O'Neil tonight, so he brings out...

...AKEEM. He dances to the ring and beats the hell out of Titus, plus he gets a few shots in on Darren Young._

I would so fucking mark out for this.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> I would so fucking mark out for this.


Or that same scenario but instead of Akeem, it's Money Inc. where DiBiase takes offense to them saying they're rich & IRS asking if they've paid their taxes on those millions of dollars.

:mark:


----------



## Androiddd (Mar 1, 2013)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Since they're doing old school Raw it would be pretty cool if they showed old school WWF/E commercials. There would still be commercials but I'd be happier to watch those than the shit we get now.


Like this


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

wwffans123 said:


> Probably shits my pants if The Rock once again use The Old theme.
> The current one sucks Fuck you WWE!


You kidding? I love his new theme! Well, guess they can't please everyone.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Even if this show is good, it will only illustrate how crap the current era of Raw is.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

The show won't be good. Raw 20 sucked ass even by mild expectations. I have no doubt while a couple of returns will be nice, the show in general will be shit, especially with the 3 hour format.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Charlie Bronson said:


> The show won't be good. Raw 20 sucked ass even by mild expectations. I have no doubt while a couple of returns will be nice, the show in general will be shit, especially with the 3 hour format.


Old School Raw 2010 was decent though and that was through a mediocre year. It was a great nostalgic event. Granted, it wasn't during the Road to Wrestlemania and if I remember correctly we had CM Punk on commentary, but I'm sure tonight will be good fun.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Spoiler: Legends Confirmed For Tonight’s WWE “Old School” RAW



- Ric Flair
- Mae Young
- The Honky Tonk Man
- Sgt. Slaughter
- “The Million Dollar Man” Ted DiBiase
- Dusty Rhodes
- Mean Gene Okerlund
- Howard Finkel
- Hacksaw Jim Duggan
- Billy Gunn
- Road Dogg


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Please taker tonight 

Please keep "legends" at a minimum 




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

In before Jim Duggan or Sgt Slaughter interact with Zeb :mark:


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Is Brock gonna be there tonight?

Not really looking forward to the Punk/Taker setup. Watching for HHH, Flair and Shield.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

^
No Brock advertised for tonight.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Saint Dick said:


> Is Brock gonna be there tonight?
> 
> Not really looking forward to the Punk/Taker setup. Watching for HHH, Flair and Shield.


This. No Brock, sadly.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Arnold Tricky said:


> Spoiler: Legends Confirmed For Tonight’s WWE “Old School” RAW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flair: cool
Honky Tonk Man: fpalm
Slaughter: fpalm
Dibiase: fpalm
Rhodes: fpalm
Okerland: cool
Finkel: cool
Duggan: fpalm
Gunn: cool
Dogg: cool


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Hopefully HHH proposes a stip tonight. Last man standing, no holds barred, street fight, something.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:buried alive match please


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Saint Dick said:


> Hopefully HHH proposes a stip tonight. Last man standing, no holds barred, street fight, something.


Agreed. I'm not sure whether I'd prefer a LMS or just a straight-up street fight.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Straight up street fight please, all over the arena, back stage and all sorts of shit.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I wanna see some Mania build for guys like Henry, Jericho and Ziggler. 



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Agreed. I'm not sure whether I'd prefer a LMS or just a straight-up street fight.


Yeah not sure either.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Not looking forward to this Raw at all. These type of shows, historically, have never done a damn thing for me so my interest is extremely low this week. *


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Arnold Tricky said:


> Spoiler: Legends Confirmed For Tonight’s WWE “Old School” RAW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well there's a surprise


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm hoping they'll pull a Raw's 20th Anniversary and not make it about returning legends... just let them interact with the young wrestlers and carry on with the storylines.

Eh, I'm asking too much here. I'm dreading a Mae Young segment ugh.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Itami said:


> I'm hoping they'll pull a Raw's 20th Anniversary and not make it about returning legends... just let them interact with the young wrestlers and carry on with the storylines.


Exactly, im sure WWE have an upcoming PPV...


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

problem is the wwe have fucked up. last year from what i can remember the rock vs cena match was un-predictable it was split. me myself new the rock was winning but kind off cool that the match become a debate on who was going over. also triple h vs the undertaker it wasnt predictable even i had doubts about the streak. so the build to mania last year was interesting as we doubted the outcome off mania which made the raws running up to mania interesting.

this year we know full well the rock is going to get the better off cena to lead into mania for cena to win. the undertaker is getting thrown into a match due to punk having nothing eles to do so the build up is going to be poor there is nothing to build on. we also no the outcome.

last but not least we all no triple h is going over brock so the build up is fucking pointless to all the fueds we no the out come hence why no one is to fussed about the road to wresltmania.

its that predictable we pretty much no the card for next years mania. something has to give as even on this forum you can see fans just giving up. the fact you no whats going to happen in the future makes poor television. this is why raw from now to mania is pointless, il still watch it but im less fussed than i was last year.


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

Mae young.....see I predicted fuckery and her appearance is a guarantee


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

Spoiler: potential return














inb4 the :cole3	OH MY!


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

it begins...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> I think you mean...
> 
> *dong*
> 
> ...


Yep, this sounds about right. Michael Cole could ruin just about anything. Just imagine if it's The End of the World and the Anti-Christ shows up.

Cole: "Is that... is that... OHHH MY!!! I sure hope I don't fall for his tricks and lies!" OOHHHH MYYY!!!!!"



Clique said:


> I really hope they don't fill the show with 4 or 5 movie trailers like they did last week.


They've got _Dead Man Down_ and _The Call_ coming out very soon. We'll be getting at least two trailers.

And thanks a lot you people, you... Now I've got myself unreasonably excited for a Piper's Pit segment featuring CM Punk and the odds of it really happening are probably disastrously low. Aww...

*LadyCroft*, did you not even like the November 2010 "Old School Raw"? I thought that was some very good television. 

That notwithstanding, though, these are usually somewhat forgettable affairs.

Could image with Rock and Triple H together, anyway, like *Starbuck* said.

Also, has there been a tag team "breakup" as pointless as the one between Cody Rhodes and Damien Sandow? They break up, they go their separate ways for like a week and then they're back together helping each other out and then teaming up again. Now they're going to team up against the New Age Outlaws.

WWE might as well create a couple of signs that they can put on Rhodes and Sandow like necklaces that read, "WE HAVE NO IDEA WHAT TO DO WITH YOU."


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

> - Tonight's old-school WWE RAW takes place from the First Niagara Center in Buffalo, New York. No matches have been announced for tonight but The Shield vs. John Cena, Sheamus and Ryback is advertised locally. We do know that WWE Champion The Rock will be appearing tonight as will Triple H. *No appearances by* Chris Jericho or *Brock Lesnar this week.*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

No Jericho or Brock is a shame, but I knew that anyway. But we do get GAME :jpl


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Missed me? :rock4


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

_Old School_ Raw, _Dead Man_ Down trailers. 

:mark:

I'm calling a Triple H promo that Punk interrupts demanding a match at WM, HHH says no problem, lights out, gong.


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

Godfather-Clay-Tensai faceoff, book it.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Oooh yeeeah!!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm excited for tonight. The last time that WWE did an Old School RAW, it was a lot of fun. It's the little things that make it enjoyable, like the old intro, the old theme songs, the old outfits. Hearing Mean Gene & The Fink is always great.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The only thing missing from all these OH MY, IT'S THE UNDERTAKER!!!!! posts is the awesome, THE DEMON INSIDE THE UNDERTAKER HAS BEEN RELEASED DURR!!!! to follow it lol. Fucking Cole. As if it couldn't be any more obvious that Taker is coming. Even still, it will be great to see him after all this time.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

To the handful on here who aren't hyped for a Punk/Taker match, those two guys have some history. There's plenty they could pack into a promo video.

Punk beat Taker in a submission match as well remember. (Sort of.)


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Clique said:


> I really hope they don't fill the show with 4 or 5 movie trailers like they did last week.


Well, if you mean trailers with superstars talking about them, I doubt it. I would, however, expect at least seeing the GI Joe trailer about 4 or 5 times, plus the Snitch trailer.

Also, New Age Outlaws wrestling :mark::mark::mark:Even though Sandow/Rhodes have broken up several times already. Must be another one night only return for them.

I so badly want the NAO to have one last run with the tag titles then put someone over and drop them.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

IF Taker retuens tonight, expect him of course to close the show. Im having _slight_ doubts he will turn up though...


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> The only thing missing from all these OH MY, IT'S THE UNDERTAKER!!!!! posts is the awesome, THE DEMON INSIDE THE UNDERTAKER HAS BEEN RELEASED DURR!!!! to follow it lol. Fucking Cole. As if it couldn't be any more obvious that Taker is coming. Even still, it will be great to see him after all this time.


CM Punk will PAY FOR HIS SINS!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Not excited for the show at all possibly because its a gimmick show.


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

Any predictions on how the crowd will be?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RKO_THUG said:


> Any predictions on how the crowd will be?


Probably very excited for the legends.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I've had a vision, folks. 

Punk ends the streak via some outrageous skank and thus the greatest heel of the modern era is confirmed. The perfect antagonist to the new WWE champ that will be Super Cena.

They liked him enough to give him the longest reign, why not the streak, too. It's not Taker hanging onto it, we know that.

I'm dreamin', I know. Let me dream.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

OH MY, CM PUNK JUST CALLED HIMSELF IMMORTAL, KING!

TELL ME ABOUT IT, COLE. THIS GUY REALLY THINKS HES GOD. IS THERE ANYBODY OUT THERE WHO CAN TEACH HIM A LESSON?

**GONG**

OH MY! COULD IT BE....COULD IT BE HIM?

I DONT BELIEVE IT, COLE!! COULD IT BE THE UNDERTAKER?

I DONT THINK SO, ITS NOT OBVIOUS ENOUGH FOR ME...I MEAN...IS IT REALLY HIM OH MY GOD! ITS THE UNDERTAKER! THE UNDERTAKER HAS RETURNED TO TEACH CM PUNK A LESSON!

CM PUNK WILL PAY FOR HIS SINS

**TOMBSTONE**

*UNDERTAKER POSE**

THE DEMON INSIDE THE UNDERTAKER HAS BEEN RELEASED!!!

:cole3


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Lol at Coles forced call when Cena won his match last week.

"CENA'S COMIIIIING HOME!" its like the song you see.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

You have only ONE JOB to do tonight Cole, you can half-ass the rest of the show, just call Taker's return properly, please :terry1


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> You have only ONE JOB to do tonight Cole, you can half-ass the rest of the show, just call Taker's return properly, please :terry1


*VINTAGE *Undertaker!


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

RKO_THUG said:


> Any predictions on how the crowd will be?


I can't the crowd tonight being bad tonight. With the legends, HHH, The Rock, and possibly The Undertaker showing I expect the crowd to be pretty amped up and excited. I know I'll be!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Looking forward to tonight. :bateman


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

LambdaLambdaLambda said:


> I can't the crowd tonight being bad tonight.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

PrimeTime Players to win the titles? They're bound to get a chance after beating Kane/Bryan on SD.

That's my only prediction :young2


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Really looking forward to Raw this week, love it when WWE go old school, also where is Raw taking place tonight?


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

Should be an alright show, I'm" not expecting much quite honestly but hopefully Taker returns tonight and if so that'll be cool.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey Brock, this time _it's personal_ :HHH


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Honky Tonk Man just posted this on his Facebook:



> Get ready to get OLD SCHOOL tonight fans at the Greatest Intercontinental Champion of All Time HTM returns to WWE Monday Night RAW!


How awesome would it be if he came out with Jimmy Hart.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

Coffey said:


>


Looks like I forgot a word! Just guess what the missing word is....


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Green Light said:


> Hey Brock, this time _it's personal_ :HHH


You think they will go ALL THE WAY this time around?


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

Does tonight mean Sexual Chocolate entrance for Henry? :mark:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> ConorOBrian
> Tonights #Raw there will be reasoning on why some of us chose our path of certainty. #TheAscension #Oldschool #WEWILLRISE


-


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Coffey said:


> *VINTAGE *Undertaker!


Oh my! :cole3
:batista3


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Kezz1178 said:


> Does tonight mean Sexual Chocolate entrance for Henry? :mark:


Unfortunately with him being a heel I don't think so.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Kezz1178 said:


> Does tonight mean Sexual Chocolate entrance for Henry? :mark:





> Unfortunately with him being a heel I don't think so.


Maybe he'll get to induct Mae Young and his son into the Hall of Pain? :mark:


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Possible SOIPLERS From Colt's twitter:
Even dead men can wrestle. I guess Punk could use an enforcer 2nite #Deadman #CMPunk #CabanaReturns


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Saint Dick said:


> Hopefully HHH proposes a stip tonight. Last man standing, no holds barred, street fight, something.


He probably wont even throw down the challenge, he'll just talk and hint that he wants to fight Lesnar without actually saying it, just to push this another week for whenever Brock returns.


----------



## JustTooSweeeet (Mar 1, 2013)

I'd chop off my left breast for tickets for tonight. This is going to be some good shit


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

The Brooklyn Brawler noted on his Twitter that he has arrived at The First Niagara Center, the site of tonight’s Raw.


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

It's not Coles fault that Vince feeds him cheesy lines. From what Foley said, Vince calls a lot of the commentary. If he wants to commentate so damn bad, why doesn't he powerwalk his ass down there and do it himself.


----------



## xhc (Oct 17, 2010)

Tempted to actually stay up and watch this Raw.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> OH MY, CM PUNK JUST CALLED HIMSELF IMMORTAL, KING!
> 
> TELL ME ABOUT IT, COLE. THIS GUY REALLY THINKS HES GOD. IS THERE ANYBODY OUT THERE WHO CAN TEACH HIM A LESSON?
> 
> ...


:lmao:lmao

A bit exaggerated but funny nonetheless.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

LKRocks said:


> Possible SOIPLERS From Colt's twitter:
> Even dead men can wrestle. I guess Punk could use an enforcer 2nite #Deadman #CMPunk #CabanaReturns


Even if Taker does show, Colt is likely messing with people.

I didn't know Rock was going to be there tonight, so that's a plus. Still bugging me that since Rock has been back in the WWE he has not had one moment onscreen with HHH. Please fix that tonight, if nothing else. Otherwise, looking forward to Old School Raw. The last one was awesome.


----------



## Ryder or Riot (Feb 6, 2012)

I live in upstate NY and I can't go I'm so pissed


----------



## taker328 (Dec 24, 2009)

Wish they'd do a Raw is War throwback sometime soon. They've already done the old school 1992-1996 version of RAW with the entrance, the logos and the aprons, why not put the Raw is War setup? Would look really dope.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Pretty excited for this show! Can't wait to see Taker and maybe Oh you didn't know


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

taker328 said:


> Wish they'd do a Raw is War throwback sometime soon. They've already done the old school 1992-1996 version of RAW with the entrance, the logos and the aprons, why not put the Raw is War setup? Would look really dope.


This is a true story... apparently Maven Huffman somehow gained possession of one of the RAW IS WAR ring aprons, sold to someone, and that someone is trying to sell it on eBay.


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

As much as I wish they'd go back to using some of the staples from the older days of WWE history, like the block logo, the red/white/blue ring ropes, and the button-ups and bow-ties for the referees on a permanent basis, the "Old School Raws" are kind of anachronistic, really. They're not really sure if they're trying to do RAW, the show, like it was in the mid-90s or if they're throwing back to the way the WWE itself was presented in the late '80s. For example, they're going to be bringing on hall of famers and legends like Dusty Rhodes and Hacksaw Jim Duggan (the usual suspects, mind you), who played out the majority of their WWE glory days before RAW was ever on the air, yet, they'll be using the old RAW letter-entranceway. Also, they'll use the WWF logo, but, still use the "World Wrestling Entertainment" name, why wouldn't they, even for one night, say "World Wrestling Federation"? Just nitpicking, surely, but, still anachronistic.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Well Taker is here, fuck yeah :cheer


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

zep81 said:


> Well Taker is here, fuck yeah :cheer


At the end of Raw: "No Taker? Fuck this company."


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Kind of excited for this raw. Hope Taker shows up. If he doesn't, I don't think WM will be very exciting. I'm already not really looking forward to it.. But a Taker match (practically with anyone) will heighten my excitement just a bit. Especially if they happen to give him Punk, it could be a very good match.

Can't wait to see the set up and everything.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Surely 'Taker has to turn up tonight, otherwise it'll be too late for him to feud with Punk.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

zep81 said:


> Well Taker is here, fuck yeah :cheer


(Y)

The rest of the show can be a three hour snooze fest for all I care.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until raw start???


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Arnold Tricky said:


> (Y)
> 
> The rest of the show can be a three hour snooze fest for all I care.


Same here, although ill be interested to hear Triple H if im honest too. 



Arcade said:


> At the end of Raw: Fuck this company."


A common phrase from me


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start???


Three hours, I believe. 8PM EST for me. Then figure it out wherever you are located.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Everyone's all excited before the show, but by hour number two you're ready to choke a motherfucker.

No reason for me to be excited about this at all. I just wanna see Shield either give a promo, have a match or do both.

Not even Taker returning for the upteenth time makes me wanna give a damn especially since it's for a match I wouldnt bother watching if it was on free TV. Not to mention I've already seen Punk/Taker multiple times.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Arcade said:


> At the end of Raw: "No Taker? Fuck this company."


*For the what, 5th time now? :lol*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So pumped for Taker's return and interaction with Punk... yet I'm preparing myself to be disappointed that he's not there, even though more reports this week have come out that he's there than in the last few weeks (this time they actually say he's in the building, rather than in the area).

Taker/Punk is looking like the only big match I'll have to look forward to at this rate for Mania.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

Looking forward to swagger and cena/rock.

HHH should be good.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Considering avoiding wrestling news websites with all these spoilers.

Amazes me how they actually know Taker is backstage.

Surely Raw would be far more enjoyable if you didn't know what was going to happen??


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh my god. It just hit me. 
CM Punk vs The Undertaker at Wrestlemania. What a match. My god, it's just like WM 25 again. I didn't give a shit about the rest of the card, because we had Taker/Michaels


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd love everyone going to back to their old style and themes only for that night. Rocky with sunglasses,his 1000$ shirt and jewelry, Cena can be wearing a Knicks jersey just for the lulz. HHH with his leather jacket and Nature Boy by his side. The Shield killing legends and Punk/Taker writes itself.


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

SonoShion said:


> I'd love everyone going to back to their old style and themes only for that night. Rocky with sunglasses,his 1000$ shirt and jewerely, Cena can be wearing a Knicks jersey just for the lulz. HHH with his leather jacket and Nature Boy by his side. The Shield killing legends and Punk/Taker writes itself.


Shame Jericho isn't booked. I'd love to see the old-style (circa 1999-2000) countdown and pyrotechnics.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

I'll be there tonight but i don't know how to post pics to show what the set looks like...


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

LOL @ old school raw with the big ass titantron. It ain't an old school raw if you got all the big ass titantrons and the wwe raw lights across the arena


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Can't wait for the Goatertaker


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

Connor Obrien teased an ascension debut tonight :mark:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm just anticipating the abnormal levels of hate that will be directed towards Duggan and Slaughter. Poor guys just doing their job!

If Undertaker makes his return on this show, then fuck it, I'm happy. 

Let's play a game called *COLE IN ONE*, where we have to guess what Michael Cole says when (if) The Undertaker makes his return.

'OH MY!'
'COULD IT BE? IS IT?'
'THE WWE UNIVERSE HAS COME UNGLUED!'


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I can't wait to see all of those old mid-carders who were never quite good enough to be in the main ev---I mean "Legends"...


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> I'm just anticipating the abnormal levels of hate that will be directed towards Duggan and Slaughter. Poor guys just doing their job!
> 
> If Undertaker makes his return on this show, then fuck it, I'm happy.
> 
> ...


Don't forget "bone chilling...! And of course Kings input "this is the most awesome entrance in the WWE universe!"


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

SonoShion said:


> I'd love everyone going to back to their old style and themes only for that night. Rocky with sunglasses,his 1000$ shirt and jewelry, Cena can be wearing a Knicks jersey just for the lulz. HHH with his leather jacket and Nature Boy by his side. The Shield killing legends and Punk/Taker writes itself.


I presume that's the set from 2 years ago?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> I'd love everyone going to back to their old style and themes only for that night. Rocky with sunglasses,his 1000$ shirt and jewelry, Cena can be wearing a Knicks jersey just for the lulz. HHH with his leather jacket and Nature Boy by his side. The Shield killing legends and Punk/Taker writes itself.


I was thinking (and hoping) for actual old-school Raw performers , none of this Duggan crap. Guys like The Headshrinkers, Adam Bomb, IRS, Martel - guys like that we don't see all the time.
Stuff from 10 years ago is too recent to me.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I can't wait to see all of those old mid-carders who were never quite good enough to be in the main ev---I mean "Legends"...


Yeah! Dusty Rhodes, Ted DiBiase, Ric Flair...who did they ever beat!? :lol


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Really excited for this show, so much to look forward to! But in before we get Mae Young giving birth to Tensai or something of that nature, it's inevitable.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Blows that Hogan can't be on the show tonight. Anyway I am pumped for Takers return tonight. This is gonna be awesome!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

steveaustinBSR:

feels good to be in buffalo tonight


----------



## Vicky82 (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm actually gonna stay up watching Raw tonight, (first time since the Raw memorial show for Chris Benoit) I don't have work tomorrow which is good.


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> I'm just anticipating the abnormal levels of hate that will be directed towards Duggan and Slaughter. Poor guys just doing their job!
> 
> If Undertaker makes his return on this show, then fuck it, I'm happy.
> 
> ...


_"Hashtag Undertaker is trending worldwide! Tout your reactions, WWE Universe!"_


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Rock N Roll Express apperance


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

No Hogan?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Nimbus said:


> No Hogan?


Really? :StephenA2


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Imagine Taker comes out as the ABA once again!?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Tonight will be class with the Batmean gifs


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Cmpunk91 said:


> Imagine Taker comes out as the ABA once again!?


I wouldn't want that even though I'd mark (no pun) either way. That character's entire presence and aura isn't as majestic as The Deadman. I want the lights, the organ, the gong, the slow walk entrance, etc. when I see The Undertaker.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Flawless Victory said:


> I'll be there tonight but i don't know how to post pics to show what the set looks like...


download the imgur.com app for your phone, and upload them there. Then share the link to each picture.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Clique said:


> I wouldn't want that even though I'd mark (no pun) either way. That character's entire presence and aura isn't as majestic as The Deadman. I want the lights, the organ, the gong, the slow walk entrance, etc. when I see The Undertaker.


Fair point!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Source: LordsOfPain


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Dec_619 said:


> Source: LordsOfPain


SICK!!! Now I want to hear the glass shatter and see Austin come out for a segment from behind that R !


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Seems like the set will be cool


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> Source: LordsOfPain


Sick, just sick.. :mark:


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Old School Raw moment here - Da Bad Gai!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_L-zA0OchHE


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

THANOS said:


> SICK!!! Now I want to hear the glass shatter and see Austin come out for a segment from behind that R !


Now that....would be crazy!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Pretty damn excited for the show now


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Coffey said:


> *VINTAGE *Undertaker!


THE ROOF HAS LITERALLY BLOWN OFF THE FIRST NIAGARA CENTER


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

WE WANT TAKER *clap clap clap* WE WANT TAKER *clap clap clap*


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Text from WWE

I have risen.


----------



## Montel V. Porter (Jan 25, 2008)

Ron Swanson said:


> Text from WWE
> 
> I have risen.


Welp.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Ron Swanson said:


> Text from WWE
> 
> I have risen.


Was just about to post this.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Why are they doing this on TRTWM? Fuck giving the people a decent card, we'll just waste time with this crap instead!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Stomping a mudhole and walking it dry


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Cmpunk91 said:


> Now that....would be crazy!


But with today's crowd, an Austin pop would be equal to a Steve Blackman pop  especially at a Raw.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

leon79 said:


>


Ok, so what of those rumors about Hogan & Beefcake being gay :troll :hogan


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Ron Swanson said:


> Text from WWE
> 
> I have risen.


Do you actually get texts from WWE?


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Eduard Khil said:


> But with today's crowd, an Austin pop would be equal to a Steve Blackman pop  especially at a Raw.


Not tonight, buffalo new york, plus with it being a old skool raw i expect a similar crowd to the raw 1000 episode. His pop would blow the roof off!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ron Swanson said:


> Text from WWE
> 
> I have risen.


Guess someone woke Ric Flair out of his daily drunken stupor.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

It's Val Venis.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

Connor O'Brian THE ASENCSION debut tonight?! :mark::mark::mark:

And maybe OLD SCHOOL Undertaker?!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> JRsBBQ
> Will the Undertaker return to #WWE Old School Raw in less than 1 hour live on #USA? Only one way to find out. Tune in. Do it or RIP! @WWE


-


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> It's Val Venis.


Helloooooo Ladiezzz inb4 Money Shot.


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

JR letting on too... 



@JRsBBQ said:


> Will the Undertaker return to #WWE Old School Raw in less than 1 hour live on #USA? Only one way to find out. Tune in. Do it or RIP! @WWE


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Eduard Khil said:


> Ok, so what of those rumors about Hogan & Beefcake being gay :troll :hogan


Can't see how they'd come to that conclusion


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Imagine taker don't show up haha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Would be cool if old school Taker showed up with the gray socks, gray tie, hat, and long black coat. Not getting my hopes up, though. Instead he'll show up in that odd thing he's been wearing for awhile now.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

So a four hour Raw tonight to accomodate Takers entrance ?


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

leon79 said:


> So a four hour Raw tonight to accomodate Takers entrance ?


Not if he's rolling down with his bike


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Would be cool if old school Taker showed up with the gray socks, gray tie, hat, and long black coat. Not getting my hopes up, though. Instead he'll show up in that odd thing he's been wearing for awhile now.


The perfect night for an Undertaker return. Only reason why I'm watching tbf.
Also boo that avatar


----------



## Borko (Nov 2, 2007)

I would only care about Taker's return if he comes back as ABA or Big Evil. And that is not going to happen.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Cmpunk91 said:


> Not if he's rolling down with his bike


I'd mark


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Dec_619 said:


> Do you actually get texts from WWE?


Yeah. I did a text contest for Mania tickets because Im stupid and forget it would they would have my number.

They dont send out a lot of tickets though so its not that bad.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

If Taker doesn't show and the 'I have risen' is all for Conor O'Brien I couldn't even be mad at WWE for they would have pulled off the ultimate troll. The text, the WWE active screen, the superstar of the day on dot com, Stephanie McMahon tweeting about Raw, Triple H tweeting about Raw, JR tweeting about Taker, Heyman tweeting about seeing somebody backstage, Striker tweeting about a dark presence. I actually want it to be THE ASCENSION purely for the shit storm. It would be :lmao.


----------



## Rawbar (Jan 22, 2013)

Bring out the old farts, light a match, and duck!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Eduard Khil said:


> The perfect night for an Undertaker return. Only reason why I'm watching tbf.
> Also boo that avatar


Same here with this show. Haha, don't worry, Bret is one of my favorites, actually. That skit just made me laugh, though.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> If Taker doesn't show and the 'I have risen' is all for Conor O'Brien I couldn't even be mad at WWE for they would have pulled off the ultimate troll. The text, the WWE active screen, the superstar of the day on dot com, Stephanie McMahon tweeting about Raw, Triple H tweeting about Raw, JR tweeting about Taker, Heyman tweeting about seeing somebody backstage, Striker tweeting about a dark presence. I actually want it to be THE ASCENSION purely for the shit storm. It would be :lmao.


:lmao This makes up for your sig.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Old school Taker with a new ministry.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Eduard Khil said:


> Old School Raw moment here - Da Bad Gai!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_L-zA0OchHE


I think we found why Vince buries JR all the time


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

All I care is The Shield. I hope they do something epic tonight with the old schools.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

iwatchwrestling said:


> :lmao This makes up for your sig.


#riseabove

:cena2


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

wkdsoul said:


> Old school Taker with a new ministry.


MARK OUT MOMENT! but that will never happen! Even if it does it will be shit because of the pg restrictions these days


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sadly, an hour long Undertaker entrance would most likely be by far the best part of any of the recent Raws.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> JRsBBQ
> I HAVE SAUCED IT!


-


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Imagine Taker returns, then whoeever JR and Heyman are talking about in their tweets turns out to be STONE COLD!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> If Taker doesn't show and the 'I have risen' is all for Conor O'Brien I couldn't even be mad at WWE for they would have pulled off the ultimate troll. The text, the WWE active screen, the superstar of the day on dot com, Stephanie McMahon tweeting about Raw, Triple H tweeting about Raw, JR tweeting about Taker, Heyman tweeting about seeing somebody backstage, Striker tweeting about a dark presence. I actually want it to be THE ASCENSION purely for the shit storm. It would be :lmao.


The cheers when the lights go out and the lightning noises hit. 

The even louder cheers as they see a dark figure in shadow suddenly dying when it's not a guy in a coat but whatever O'Brien wears.

And then the boos and the hate as he walks to the ring to do a promo moving into the silence when they finally realize he's not going to show up. It would be something to see.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Bull's-Eye BBQ

Best sauce ever.

Sorry JR


----------



## BikerTaker (Feb 24, 2013)

BRING BACK THE BIG EVIL OR THE AMERICAN BADASS... BRING BACK BIKER TAKER!!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Enjoy


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Dead Man > ABA Taker


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

Clique said:


> Last week, Triple H returned to WWE and handed down perhaps the worst beating Brock Lesnar has ever suffered in WWE.


No Mercy 2002 - Hell in the Cell vs The undertaker. He won, but he took a beating. :taker


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

ffs, everyweeek, has anyone ever used one?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

'Taker against Punk is going to be so weird if it happens. When you compare haircuts, tattoos, etc. 'Taker is going to look like the Ghost of Future C.M. Punk, hobbling to the ring to sell him on the merits of thicker knee pads & a less high-risk style.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

BikerTaker said:


> BRING BACK THE BIG EVIL OR THE AMERICAN BADASS... BRING BACK BIKER TAKER!!!


No.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

Undertaker return would be awesome no matter what, but I will mark the funk out if he dresses anything like the OLD SCHOOL Taker. I doubt he does though. I'm already marking out and the show hasn't even started yet.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

I hope Taker doesn't wear the hat. I'd look weird now that he shaved is head. I wish he wears an armor similar to the one he used in WM15.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

I honestly dont think I'm going to mark out when Taker's music hits tonight...as much nostalgia as he invokes, he's just worn out his welcome with me. I wish these legends would just stop already.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*28 pages already? Not bad.*


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm sure this has already been said, but just in case...Just got a text saying "I Have Risen" from WWE. Hmmmmmmm...gee i wonder who they're talking about.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

The Main Headliner said:


> I'm sure this has already been said, but just in case...Just got a text saying "I Have Risen" from WWE. Hmmmmmmm...gee i wonder who they're talking about.


Vince must have walked in on Layla changing and wanted to tell us all the good news :vince2


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

I am marking out and raws not even underway yet!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Guys Ryder said he will be having a match with Old School Catering tonight on his twitter? Do you guys think it will be on tv?


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

Dat Kid Rock music hits... AMERICAN BAD ASS!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

JAROTO said:


>


DAT beard.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

DwayneAustin said:


> Vince must have walked in on Layla changing and wanted to tell us all the good news :vince2


LOL


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Living Tribunal said:


> Dat Kid Rock music hits... AMERICAN BAD ASS!


No please.


----------



## BikerTaker (Feb 24, 2013)

TAKER PLEASE COME BACK AS THE LORD OF DARKNESS OR AS THE BADASS!!!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

JAROTO said:


> No please.


why the hell not?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until Raw start? this daily saving time is so confuised.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> why the hell not?


I don't like the ABA.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Nimbus said:


> How long until Raw start? this daily saving time is so confuised.


Daily saving time?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Nimbus said:


> How long until Raw start? this daily saving time is so confuised.


Eight minutes.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Well, this Knicks game has gone to shit. Guess I won't flipping between channels this time.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

And also, how has this Punk vs Taker thing even started? If it happens, it seems the IWC has quite a bit of influence on what the WWE is doing for Wrestlemania. Maybe I am wrong.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Remember when he got destroyed by earthquake in 10 seconds (may be wrong but I think it was quick)


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

We gotta have Ryder on tonight. He's gonna fight Old School Catering tonight, he said it on his twitter.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Living Tribunal said:


> Dat Kid Rock music hits... AMERICAN BAD ASS!


LOL, royalties


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

MoneyInc said:


> And also, how has this Punk vs Taker thing even started? If it happens, it seems the IWC has quite a bit of influence on what the WWE is doing for Wrestlemania. Maybe I am wrong.


You couldn't be more wrong, the IWC has been crying since Cena vs Rock was on the card. WWE listening to fans? LOL Gtfo.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

leon79 said:


> Remember when he got destroyed by earthquake in 10 seconds (may be wrong but I think it was quick)


I used to be a fan of Adam Bomb. :lmao


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Another good thing about tonight is no fucking mood lighting.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Shield promo on NXT right now :mark:*


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

FAN-DAN-GO to clear out the whole of the WWE legends and making a huge name for himself


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Doesnt Honky Tonk Man ever age


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Holy shit Todd Grisham on ESPN with some big ass glasses.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

leon79 said:


> Remember when he got destroyed by earthquake in 10 seconds (may be wrong but I think it was quick)


Remember when they were ALIVE?? That was crazy!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Keep Rollin', rollin'


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Almost showtime.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Oh shit completely forgot, FANDANGO is debuting tonight :mark:*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cody2 My body is ready


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Living Tribunal said:


> Dat Kid Rock music hits... AMERICAN BAD ASS!


:lmao


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Coffey said:


> Remember when they were ALIVE?? That was crazy!


Bryan Clark is alive and well.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Michael cole and Jerry lawler just came out. King in red cole in an old school yellow suit


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Is the Rock on raw tonight.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Would absolutely fucking mark for Papa Shango tonight


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Smelling salts at the ready in case I almost pass out from all the inevitable marking out :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Who will open the show? 

HHH?

Punk?

Cena?

Taker? :troll


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

JAROTO said:


> I used to be a fan of Adam Bomb. :lmao


lol so did I


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

AntiDiva ‏@RealPaigeWWE
Awesome to be here to watch #OldSchoolRAW #WWEBuffalo #ilovemyjob

^^^ Paige is backstage at Raw right now!!!!! please debut :mark:


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Doesnt Honky Tonk Man ever age


He's cool, he's cocky, he's bad!
Greatest Intercontinental Champion of all time :troll


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Its OLD SCHOOL RAW Time babbbbyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Getting ready for sexual chocolate.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Can't wait to hear 1993 Vince McMahon to open the show:

WELCOME EVERYONE TO MONDAAAAAY NIIIIIIGGGHHHHT RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWW!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I see some of you too were also Adam Bomb fans. :mark:


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Here we go.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Marking lol


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Old School opening!


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

OMG dat INTRO!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

here we go!!!!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:mark:


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Is it him?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

FUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

TAKERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Excellent way to start

:mark: Taker!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yas


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Undertaker right off the bat hey


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: DEADMAN!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

UT starting off raw!!!!


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

UNDERTAKER


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh shit Undertaker!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*OH SHIIIIIIIIIT*


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

UNDERTAKER?!

oh my god


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

This is AWESOME


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck Yes!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh lordy.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Old School RAW starting off with The Undertaker! :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The Undertaker kicking things off!!!?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

If this is CM Punk trolling us again. . .


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

WHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:mark: way to open the show


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

WASTING NO TIME!!!!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

FUCK YES!


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

:mark: retro intro there!!!
UNDERTAKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

AHHHHHH SHIT JUST GOT REAL


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

didnt expect taker to open the show...punk interference guaranteed


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

My body is ready for the shield old School style!


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

UNDERTAAAAAAAAAAAAAKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER!!!!!!!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

The cell phones are making too much light for takers entrance lol.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

He's baaaaaaaaaack. #Undertaker


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Old School Raw but I bet they'll somehow mention Twitter. 
Dat boss set though.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Well this is a way to start it off.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Yesss....


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Straight into it. No fucking around.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Undertaker :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Marking out to the old schoolness!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, that's one way to start strong.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

what?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Blimey who expected that?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

guess that means the rumors are true...for once.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Well this is Kick ass start


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

the phenom is back


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Well that didn't take long...


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Already loving the retro-ness. :mark:


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

High point of the show right here


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

I CANNOT BELIEVE MY EYES!!!

The Phenom!!!

THE UNDERTAKER!!!

this is how you kick things off!!!

ALL HELL HAS BROKEN LOOSE!!


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Fuck this fast?


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

Talk about blowin' your load too early


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

YES, LAAAAWD!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Deadman in Daedric armor


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

My body is ready.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Not even marking out a bit for Taker lol. Waay too much expecting a predictable Punk feud.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

And here he is. I got here after the music started. Did Cole ruin it?

Ooh, way to bring up the Mania sign.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:taker


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Undertaker curtain jerking


----------



## Vicky82 (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh my god The Undertaker :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The set is awesome


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

:mark: The G.O.A.T. :mark:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Damn, dat pop when he appeared!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

YASSSSSSS Undertaker!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

God I miss that old school Titantron


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*This fucking entrance never gets old.

Edit: Dafuq*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I'd have been hyped for Takers return if it wasn't for the WWE app sending me a message saying 'HE RISES'.

Ruined it for me.


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh my god.... It's the UNDERTAKER!


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

UNDERTAKER, FIRST MAN TO MAIN EVENT A RAW. VS DAMIEN DEMENTO


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

AWESOME

I MARKED


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

That stage set is badass.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

LOL what the fuck?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

undertakers totally not gunna open da show guise


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Erm.................


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Don't they realise how much _better_ that set looks


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

And thats it?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

They'll cut back and he still won't be in the ring.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:mark:

But why is he out so early? Would have been cool if he interrupted Punk later on in the show


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

OMG!!! BIGEST SUPRIZE EVAR!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

BECAUSE WHY NOT CUT OUT TO SOMETHING ELSE


----------



## Montel V. Porter (Jan 25, 2008)

l m a o


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

what the fuck was that shit?


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Just tuned in and see the Undertaker :mark:


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

was that scott hall at the start of this video


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:lmao at cutting to a commercial during Taker entrance.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Vintage monday night RAW


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

That's it? That's all? Now we're into the intro. Weird.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

That was very random


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

CharliePrince said:


> I CANNOT BELIEVE MY EYES!!!
> 
> The Phenom!!!
> 
> ...


Oh my god. :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Thats it?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

YES I Love that intro music!!!


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

THATS IT WTF?!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ah love that music. Would it be too hard to just keep it like that for good ?


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

This Old School RAW is going to be awesome!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

THOSE SIRENS!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If they don't have Billy reunite with his son Ziggles...this episode will fail.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Taker vs Punk at Mania. Would have never guessed that one. smh


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

In that package it had no image of Austin :/


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Dem old school fireworks


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

taker comes out and they cut to an ad fpalm


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

PLZ no Mae Young


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Well this is an... oddly dull return.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Nostalgia said:


> :lmao at cutting to a commercial during Taker entrance.


Not commercial.

Don't worry, they'll cut back and he still won't be in the ring.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Well it looks like it's gonna be the same "legends" as always.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

DAT 1997 THEME!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, at least he didn't point to that stupid WM sign.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

hahahaha was that taker entrance pre-taped?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Well. That happened.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Some cheap ass pyro technics too. Better than none though :mark:


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Mr. Wrestlemania! The UNDERTAKER!!!


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I feel like a kid right now. I'm normally not one for nostalgia but this is ridiculously cool.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

What the fuck is going on. Jesus christ.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Nabz™ said:


> THATS IT WTF?!


My thoughts exactly. Still great to see The Undertaker though.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

What the motherfucking fuck is going on?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Jerry. Mr. King. Put a fucking shirt on.

Ohai, Punk.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

What the shit is going on?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Jerry Lawler with his old school attire ahah


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Somehow, this is actually better than Lawler's fucking t-shirts.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

What on earth? That's all?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

CM Punk vs Undertaker

confirmed


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

And cm punk to ruin things.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

CAN'T WAIT FOR PIPER


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hoping for a decent show. Sucks we have to see the same old ass wheelchair legends.


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

wait, taker is gone already?????


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Right to sensor incoming


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Dat Pop for Punk and Heyman :mark:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

HEYMAN WITH PUNK


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

LOOK IN MY EYYYYYYYYES, WHAT DO YOU SEEEEEEEEE?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

THE BEST IN THE WORLD!!!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Gotta love the old school RAW stage


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Michael Cole channeling Colonel Mustard from Clue.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punk!!!!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

welp they start their program off tonight


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They should go back to the old school look for all Raws


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

where is undertaker? I thought he come back?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Heyman's still with Punk?? Hmmm.

Taker to come back?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Wow... first Taker... and then Punk (and Heyman)? Mah gawd, awesome!


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

I can't tell you how much better that ring setup looks than the current setup. Long live the red, white and blue ropes. So much class.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Total Package said:


> Not commercial.
> 
> Don't worry, they'll cut back and he still won't be in the ring.


Or he just won't be there at all... :argh:

Ok yeah that was bad.


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

BEST IN THE WORLD

God bless you, Mr. Punk


----------



## BikerTaker (Feb 24, 2013)

WTF IS HAPPENING?


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

I feel violated.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*........What the fuck was that


Well, we are getting Punk at least.*


----------



## Markoring (Jan 30, 2012)

Undertakers basic plan with WWE is he returns every Wrestlemania right? and if so how long is this planned to go on for


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm so confused right now


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

SUPERSTAR :lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Heyman jumping from Lesnar to Punk, why not just put them all together?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

We want this theme


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Undertaker comes out then vanishes. Nice.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Taker gone already. lol Will be interesting to hear what CM Punk has to say.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Okay...

...


What?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

It's amazing what a gritty and Raw looking set could do to a shows presentation.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Good start. Taker, then Heyman and Punk!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Okay. Punk can do that demure kneeling FOREVER. Just.

Don't stop.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice way to kick off. Taker appearing now a Punk promo.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

WOW, so predictable....way to ruin the Undertaker Return.........So Taker vs Punk this year¿?¿¿¿¿¿

Its so %%&&cking obvios taker is going to win......


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Crack hoodie!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> CAN'T WAIT FOR PIPER


He ain't here tonight 

Didn't he post on Twitter saying he never got an invite?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

So he shows up just to leave? How...anti-climatic.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Starting off with a Punk promo. :mark:


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Where is the Job Squad? Too cool? Koko B ware?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Amber B said:


> If they don't have Billy reunite with his son Ziggles...this episode will fail.


It's all I want in this world.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

where did undertaker go?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I can STILL hear cheers for Punk. Unreal.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

that was the weirdest Undertaker Entrance and beggining to a Raw EVER, Mcmahon must have popped a vein from anger :lmao


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

so it was a pre-recoreded segment fpalm they just had to ruin the return didn't they


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

All real old school guys should use their old themes.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Zach Ryder vs. OLD SCHOOL CATERING here we GO!!!!!!!!


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

love old school lawler
don't think he's fallen off as much as he's been neutered, forcefully


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Anybody worth their salt knows that Punk would have to walk pass Taker to get to the ring.

AND THEY'RE ALREADY JIZZING OVER ROCK/CENA II


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So... did Taker even come out? Or was that an old clip or something?


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

shud keep the stage and titantron looks mint


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was a nice ass pop for Punk.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Wanna hear King say PUPPIES!!!!!!! Old school!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Undertaker no doubt returning tonight.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

The old logo is SOOOO freakin sweet.


----------



## BikerTaker (Feb 24, 2013)

WHAT HAPPENED TO TAKER? DID HE JUST VANISH??


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

where the fuck is taker?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ring always has looked so much better like that.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

http://tinychat.com/catbox Only cool people plz.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Undertaker is probably under the ring. Punk will provoke him, lights go out then he appears from behind and TOMBSTONE.


----------



## RedRossi (Jan 27, 2013)

The hell is going on?? I just turned it on, heard Taker's name and then saw Punk come out


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

zxLegionxz said:


> where the fuck is taker?


Already showed up.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

I thought undertaker was coming to the ring?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

"I should be defending this year's WrestleMania." You're goddamn right, Punk. You should.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

CM punk is so predictable and boring and repetitive


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

The red, white and blue ring ropes are pure class.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

GeorgeCostanza said:


> love old school lawler
> don't think he's fallen off as much as he's been neutered, forcefully


Being neutered doesn't explain forgetting the names of people and situations and the ability to form coherent sentences though.


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

Imagine if Punk said: "I'm going to end Mark Calloway's wrestlemania streak!"


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

That Taker opening was cool.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

The format looks very good.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Punk's right he should be main-eventing Mania.

I'd :mark: if we could have a Ziggler vs Billy Gunn match tonight


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

I really hope Undertaker pile drives cm punks annoying winy ass up.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

The Undertaker appeared when the show was not even started yet. That's what Lawler said.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I dislike the old-school rails.


----------



## Double L (Apr 14, 2010)

Are they screwing up the audio on purpose?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

John Locke said:


> The red, white and blue ring ropes are pure class.


Ah, brings back some good memories.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

RICK RUDE LIVES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

"CM Punk screwed CM Punk"

:vince3


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Asenath said:


> Jerry. Mr. King. Put a fucking shirt on.
> 
> Ohai, Punk.



uh, it's old school raw. Jerry didnt wear a shirt in the old-school times. Pay attention


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

No shit Red and Blue lighting on the crowd :mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Fucking predictiable shit from WWE :lol 

Where is Taker


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

I wish they'd stick with the red white and blue ropes.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Punk sounds like Pyro.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

CALLIN THE OLD MAN OUT.

:mark


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Here we goooo


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Punk you mad huh?


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

WM29 is going to be horrible tho


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

punk v taker is a boring match, who believes that matchstick can beat taker?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

You're right, there isn't. Now fuck off.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Nostalgia said:


> Punk's right he should be main-eventing Mania.
> 
> I'd :mark: if we could have a Ziggler vs Billy Gunn match tonight


First to Fameasser wins?

Fameasser on a pole match?

Famesser vs Fameasser?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: It's confirmed


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Punk vs Taker now confirmed.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Welp Punk vs Taker, There you go


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Here it is: Punk is officially challenging Taker.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Waste of CM Punk. Waste of Undertaker. Disappointed.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Meh.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

CM Punk vs Undertaker

so confirmed now


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

PUNK VS THE PHENOM AND THE PEOPLE


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Confirmed.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Just came right out and said it. That's cool.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Still wondering why Taker's entrance was even showed. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

The pop Punk gets when he says he'll beat Taker


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

RAB said:


> Punk sounds like Pyro.


:lol


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

This promo is a really bad segway into a new feud.

CM Punk just awkwardly announces the crowd cost him the title and he now wants the Undertaker?


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Amazing build up.

*yawn*


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

It's sexy time.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Punk wants to take the streak from the taker . DO IT


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

It's on!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Punk vs Taker...just because.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

wow, so they're going to reach REALLY far to get this story to happen...I'm so over this feud and it hasnt even started. 

Punk deserves better


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Never expected that match to happen lol. Should be a great mini feud though.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

It's oiffcialz


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Every raw he bitches over and over and over....we know punk we know.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well three it is folks! 

Taker-Punk at Mania.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Love this crowd


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Give up.

Worst Wrestlemania ever. Fuck this noise.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

We need Jessie Ventura on commentary.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

"theres no point in cm punk being at wrestlemania" 

did he screw up his lines there?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Goosebumps promo.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Match should be good, but silly Fed fuckery


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

So we're going back to the straight edge thing. Oh lord.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Find it hard to care for Punk/Taker at Mania. Punk saying the same shit every streak victim has done.



Total Package said:


> First to Fameasser wins?


:mark:


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I hate this. What is reason for Punk facing Undertaker? Stop throwing shit on the wall hoping it will stick WWE!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Who the fuck signed off on this segment? What was the point of even having Undertaker come out and leave?

This has already ruined the feud.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Fuck you, Randy Orton.

Why are you even here?


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

YES STRAIGHT EDGE REFERENCES


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Straight Edge Society! :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh christ.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

CM Punk is the best thing going in the WWE, it's a shame he's going against Taker at Mania and getting yet another loss on PPV. He should be main eventing like he says.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Orton dafuq


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

VINTAGE out of nowhere!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And Randy Borton to ruin things


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Straight edge mention. Nice.

Orton!


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

whats orton coming out for


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Orton?


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

Fuck off Orton.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Orton? :mark:

WHAT*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

What?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

what is going on here? Punk challenges taker, and Orton comes out? 

:bosh4


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Don't want the Streak to end but if anyone is likely to do, it's Punk.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Translation - I ain't got shit to do, might as well get pinned by Taker.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

cindel25 said:


> Where is the Job Squad? Too cool? Koko B ware?


Koko isn't there, but they got a GREAT substitute


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

#dealwithit


Orton?


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

I think they might run a tournament to fight Taker, looking at Orton coming out now.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Shoe horned reasoning but fuck it. Punk vs Taker!!!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

TRIPLE THREAT :mark:


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

Orton to highlight the fact that he is indeed Randy Orton


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Triple threat Orton vs Punk vs Taker Book it!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

as much as I hate to say it
Undertaker vs Punk would suck, their styles are too different 
**1/2 match guaranteed


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This is like when they'd have Piper be interrupted by Hercules.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I wish they had Undertaker like Shao Khan. Have like a tournament in order to face Taker at Mania.


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

Randy vs undertaker 2


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Eduard Khil said:


> Don't want the Streak to end but if anyone is likely to do, it's Punk.


Yeah, I don't think so.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

orton faced taker 8 years ago at mania? wow seemed like yesterday


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

DA Legend Killer!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

False Mark Henry is the most dangerous man in the back


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Oh christ.


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Just got home. Punk called out Undertaker and RKO is interrupting?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol wwe universe is gonna chose punk


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

Please have Punk bury this door knob tonight


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Randy Orton just killed this


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

the APEX technical school dropout


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Incoming tag team match


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cookie Monster said:


> CM Punk is the best thing going in the WWE, it's a shame he's going against Taker at Mania and getting yet another loss on PPV. He should be main eventing like he says.


Unless he goes over the taker.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Randy vs Taker?
Fuck no.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Paging The Shield. The Shield to the white courtesy phone.

Big Show? THE ACTUAL FUCK?


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

lmaaaaaaaaaaaaao orton involved? jeebus vince royally fucked up wm29


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

CM Punk ending Taker's Streak, instant heel heat


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

They should have everyone fight to face The Undertaker. Might be kinda cool.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Punk going over Orton tonight (Y)


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Orton a 9 time world champion


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

lol if it Orton/Taker 2 at Mania then 21-0 for sure


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Go back to the locker room randy. 

You can't beat the Wellness policy nevermind Undertaker.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

:lmao orton you dumb fuck saying punk never fought taker at mania

Punk fought Taker at mania.


And if this becomes a triple threat :bosh


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Orton vs Punk..winner faces Taker?


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

I hope this poll is rigged and everyone says Punk.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I wonder if Punk will beat Orton clean.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

It's crazy that the WWE can get all this right regarding the old school look, yet when it comes to the real show it's overproduced and overfucked.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

inb4 a battle royal to see who faces undertaker.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

hate to say it but CM Punk's stock is falling bigtime

Randy Orton outpops CM Punk

hear that?!

listen to that reaction!

Randy Orton > cm punk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Orton, now Big Show fpalm


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Dafuq


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Fatal 4 way for maximum burial?


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Triple Threat cus Taker gettin too oooold


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

loooooool,holla holla main event tag match for the streak shot playa!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh god...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*OH SHIT !!!! :mark:


Oh god.......*


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Fucking Big Show now?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Fucking Big Show. :lol


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

Big vs Taker


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Taker - BIg Show just fucking no dear christ


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Fuck off Big Show you sack of shit.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

the fuck is this fucking fuckery, fuck, big show?


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Fatal four way


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

OK
this opening segment is a waste now...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Big show :kobe6


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Yep match to decide who faces the undertaker......


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

orton v taker please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

The Big Slow


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Fatal Four way :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

bboy said:


> orton faced taker 8 years ago at mania? wow seemed like yesterday


I am surprised they are actually mentioning past WM matches and not ignoring them a la HHH.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Teddy Long will be out in a couple minutes playa


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Lol, where are Randy and Big show even coming from?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

What is this wrestlers who lost to taker at mania showing up?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Say what you want about the Big Show but he always seems comfortable on the mic.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

WHY IS BIG SHOW OUT HERE?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh my sweet Jesus. They're really predictable now. Triple threat between Show/Orton/Punk. Shield interferes and Punk wins.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

It's coming


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

randy orton vs undertaker plz, make it happens


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Its the big slowwww!!!


Big Show couldn't even beat Taker in a handicap match


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And the big show to crap on it as well


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

BIGG SHOWWW


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah you did big show


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fuck it. All the roster versus Taker. Book it.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I think we might be heading to a Teddy Long appearance.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Big show didnt have a hand back then.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Well technically you did have that Show...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

He didn't have a fist back then?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Back then, The Big Show didn't have a right hand.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Back then, the big show didn't have a fist?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao @ fighting over who gets to job to Taker


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

this is such a stupid fucking segment


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Good idea actually. Superstars lining up to face taker. Logical.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Battle Royal for winner to face Taker?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Big Show grew a whole hand since that match?


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

lol?? Wtf is up with this opening, did wwe replace creative with a bunch of monkeys?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

So all the people who have faced Taker are just going to come out..

I call Kane next.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Cole, mentioning that the episode started off with Taker still doesn't explain WHY the episode started off with Taker. :lol


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> :lmao orton you dumb fuck saying punk never fought taker at mania
> 
> Punk fought Taker at mania.
> 
> ...


Punk never did fight Undertaker at Mania...


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

He didn't have his hand back then to punch someone? Is that fucking real right now?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Big Show didn't have his right hand in '03.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Sigh, I wonder where this is going.

TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYA


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Big Show didn't have a fist when he faced Undertaker


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Oh fuck off Big Show.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*1...

2...

3...

4...*


TAG TEAM MATCH, PLAYAS


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

This can't get any worse.

And then it does.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Sheamus


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Big Show didn't have this, ie his fist, at WM19? :troll
He have a hook or something?


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

TEDDY LONG INCOMING SOON


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sheamus vs Taker would be fresh


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

get cena out there, beat the streak and win the wwe title at wrestlemania


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

not this shit


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

Shemaus vs taker


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

5 way!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

hmmm wonder who we will get


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Winner faces the Taker.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Big Show: ''back then I didn't have this'' What you didn't have your hand then? :lol

Edit: now Sheamus, wtf is going on...


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh, God. Now it's worse.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Fatal Four way?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Bo Dallas out next?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Fatal 4 Way then? lol


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

fatal four way to decide who faces taker then


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Sheild is going to help CM Punk win the 4 way


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Fucking Sheamus? WTF!?


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

Fast forward 25 minutes, half the roster is on the ramp....


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

go away people punk gets the streak this year


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

RAW going Old School with the VINTAGE Teddy Long Tag Team match PLAYA


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd give my money if a Battle Royale goes down.. and THE SHIELD Eliminates everyone and the last man in the ring is Roman Reigns



ROMAN REIGNS vs Undertaker!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I think kane should be involved in this for shits and giggles.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> :lmao orton you dumb fuck saying punk never fought taker at mania
> 
> Punk fought Taker at mania.


:taker

Oh yeah? What year?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh no

Why is this guy involved in 3 or so different storylines?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Kofi Kingston to come out next :mark:


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

this is fucking idiotic for fuck sake, a battle royal deciding who will lose against undertaker?, what an overbooked mess fpalm


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

O god
show went downhill very quickly tonight lol.....hope it picks back up


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

fuckery


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Fatal four way between these four, the Shield helps Punk win it, sets up Punk/Taker and Shield vs Sheamus/Orton/Show.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL, they are going to have a battle royal tonight to decide who faces Taker, right? \

They should just have a separate Royal Rumble to decide whoever faces Taker at Mania.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Why couldn't they have left it at the Punk promo? This is just fucking it up.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

SH-SH-SH-SHEAMUS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Too many limes enaldo


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Haha so he didn't have a hand or he didn't know how to throw a punch back then?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh it's this Irish cunt


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

What kind of bullshit way to start a feud was that. Undertaker comes out pre-credits for NO reason. Disappears. Punk randomly challenges him. Now everyone's trying to claim the match? Utter bizarre shit.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Haha oh wow, what is with all these people on the roster suddenly caring about the Undertaker?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Shield. Please.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ziggler Mark said:


> :lmao orton you dumb fuck saying punk never fought taker at mania
> 
> Punk fought Taker at mania.
> 
> ...


He did?


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Man can they book that any more shitty. Taker comes out and disappears, and now a bunch of wrestlers start arguing who's going to face him like highschool teenies bitching about who's going to prom with the popular jock.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Sheamus WTF


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Bo Dallas to come out next


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

lol no one can take this ginger seriously.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> I call Kane next.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> It's crazy that the WWE can get all this right regarding the old school look, yet when it comes to the real show it's overproduced and overfucked.


It really does look sooo much better this way. No weird red lighting over the crowd. No HD set. No "scratch" logo. 

Just pure old WWF greatness. I'm already enjoying the show a fraction more because the "look" of the show feels more like wrestling the way I remember it.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Heath Slater to call out Taker next.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

whats next people that have never heard of taker coming out?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

wkdsoul said:


> Winner faces the Taker.


unk


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I wanted Punk/Orton tonight


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Dammit fucking Sheamus has to show up with his cringe worthy mic skills...


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Are they just rattling off nicknames and finishers now?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

where's teddy to make the tag match


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Wait so Big Show didn't have hands when he faced Taker at WM?*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ToddTheBod said:


> Bo Dallas out next?


Bo Dallas to end the streak book it


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

not this idiot...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Eduard Khil said:


> Big Show didn't have this, ie his fist, at WM19? :troll
> He have a hook or something?


Weeeeeeelll, well it's the Big Hoooooook


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

If Sheamus faces Taker I'll legitimately LOL at the shit booking, more so than I already do.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


>


Perfect


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Fucking A, they couldn't just make the match between Punk/Taker, we have to go through this nonsense.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Sexual Chocolate needs to come out there and show these chumps who really deserves to wrestle Taker


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why did he say big fist and instead of WMD?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

What's Next Shield? Reformed Nexus? NWO Vs. Taker. 

Fuckery.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

To fuck with your Irish shit


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Ah now Vickie wants to challenge the Undertaker eh


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

Vickie vs Taker


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Sheamus hurry up and get bombed by the IRA you irish turd.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

PUPPIES!!!!


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Hold on a minute playas


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Oh, fuck. Now Vickie wants to face the Undertaker at 'Mania. fpalm


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That's a... nice dress. :vince2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Shut up everyone a REAL heel just entered the building.*


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Vickie!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Bo Dallas to end the streak book it


WELCOME TO RAW IS DALLAAAAAAASSSSSSSSS!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

At least I get to see Vickie the best Milf ever.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Vickie Guerrero talking makes me wish I was deaf.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh damn, we're really going to get a Tag Team match aren't we..


----------



## Montel V. Porter (Jan 25, 2008)

I'd say this entire segment sums up the WrestleMania build up entirely.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Why did they tease us with taker and then pile everyone available into the ring except him?


----------



## iloveyoupop (Dec 13, 2011)

"Anything is possible"

So now Sheamus is Kevin Garnett. Kill me.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Horrible segment.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Vickie vs Taker would bring Vince Some real Money :vince


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

So instead of there being an actual story development around the feud, it's going to be decided by a random RAW battle royal.

Fuck you WWE.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

And now Vickie...

I guess it will be a 4 way match later to determine who face Taker at Mania.

Edit: right


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

20 man Battle Royal to lose to taker @ Mania

BOOK IT


----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

Cougar looking good tonight


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

YES. END THE STREAK, VICKY!!!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

#1 contender match to lose to taker at mania?! 

FUCKING BRILLIANT, WWE! :bosh4


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Luck of the Irish? Maybe I, DwayneAustin, could break the Streak :mark:



Cookie Monster said:


> Oh it's this Irish cunt


:taker


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

wh ydoesnt just wear a shirt that says 'im irish'? would save half his promo time


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Bo Dallas aint got shit on


----------



## RedRossi (Jan 27, 2013)

TheAussieRocket said:


> Sheamus hurry up and get bombed by the IRA you irish turd.



Dickhead!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I have to admit I love the oldschools style!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Kayfabe wise, The Undertaker didn't even say he wants to wrestle.

Punk needed to say that he deserves people's respect and Undertaker then returns and says to get people's respect, he has to fight him at Mania.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh I get it..

Shield interferes, setting up Show (who turns face as usual), Orton, Sheamus three on three at Wrestlemania. 
Punk vs. Taker.

fpalm


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

point-counterpoint? :bosh


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Ah balls. I forgot Cena/Rock involved Cena/Rock interactions.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

:jpl


----------



## HICCUPS (Feb 19, 2013)

Undertaker can't choose his own opponent himself? :S


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Raw is War theme :mark:


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Calling it, Shield gets involved and beats up on Orton, Show, and Sheamus. Punk capitalizes and wins.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

At least Punk still wont get a win over Orton one-on-one!


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Point-Counterpoint between Rock and Cena? FUCK THAT SHIT.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

That was lame.

Oh well, at least I'll be gladly seeing Orton, Sheamus and Big Show job to Punk tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw is War music!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Cesaro gets to job again yay.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Punk will win to face Taker and Orton will turn on Sheamus to set up their match.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

IF cena owns Rock again on the mic I swear I am buying a rise above hate shirt


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I'd love a swerve and to see Sheamus face Undertaker. Simply because it would be a swerve, something sorely missing from the product nowadays.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Dat theme when they showed Ryback


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Ryback vs Cesaro

I wonder who will win.

lol


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

Ryback squash next Yay


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

Well it's obvious the Shield will get invovled tonight and attack the other 3 guys, especially after last weeks Smackdown.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

John Locke said:


> Fatal four way between these four, the Shield helps Punk win it, sets up Punk/Taker and Shield vs Sheamus/Orton/Show.


This.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

I don't understand why they couldn't just run with a Undertaker is pissed at Punk for preaching about disrespect for the last year kind of angle.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Too bad they can't bring Vicky's tits up off the ground to where they were in 1990.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

FOR THE FIRST TIME (since last year's WrestleMania)

FOR ONCE IN A LIFETIME (again)


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Vintage RAW IS WAR backstage music :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

that raw theme when Ryback was walking orgasm


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Cesaro Vs Ryback?

Never seen that before.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

OMG, DIS OLD SCHOOL AE MUSIC!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

where was lord tensai? he also faced undertaker at wm


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

If they limit the goofy segments tonights show could be great.

 Antonio to be squashed. Tired of super talented guys looking silly to some talentless hack in Ryback.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

That theme song :mark: :mark:


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

wtf. Really making Cesaro look like the weakest US champ ever


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Ryback-Cesaro V61616515626262


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

the change of scenery makes this poopoo product seem great. So you really can polish a turd!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH great Cesero jobbing again this time to the ryback


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL Sports Greatest streak oh please


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

OMG! Vickie lookin so damn good tonight damn she got ass


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Anyone know the name of the song that was playing when Ryback was walking to the ring?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Wrestlemania 30 the "phenom" the undertaker vs the "icon" Bo Dallas book it


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Marked for Raw is War backstage music.

KEEP IT.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> Luck of the Irish? Maybe I, DwayneAustin, could break the Streak :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> :taker


Behave i will break the streak :mark:





















Only joking cena will do it next year :cussin:


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Vickie with that ass


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck it, Have 4 guys in the EC chamber, taker in the middle, start the clock, new guy in every 3 mins.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Haha classic RAW theme music


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

I can't wait for that 20 minute promo from Triple H.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

jerseysfinest said:


> Fatal Four Way between Punk, Orton, Show and Sheamus. Shield helps Punk win, sets up Show/Orton/Sheamus vs Shield at WM.


You got it.

Also, :lmao at Ryback's gear. "Unlimited Energy"?:vick


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Oh I get it..
> 
> Shield interferes, setting up Show (who turns face as usual), Orton, Sheamus three on three at Wrestlemania.
> Punk vs. Taker.
> ...


*NO

NONONONO

FACE BIG SHOW

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Ad break #1

How many more will there be?


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

RAW IS WAR!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

What about Zach Ryder. He wants to be on the card at Wrestlemania. Have him fight the Undertaker and end the streak?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

HHHbkDX said:


> Anyone know the name of the song that was playing when Ryback was walking to the ring?


its the old raw music, all together by anthrax?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Why are people moaning?? It's logical shit. Next thing down to being in a championship match at WM is facing taker and trying to kill the streak. That's why these 4 are lining up to do that.

Whoever is complaining about that segment are dicks.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Doesn't that whole segment kind of render Punk's promo last week pointless? Since that seemed like it was leading to a slightly better setup.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

LOL AT ALL THE YOUNGINS NOT KNOWING ALL TOGETHER NOW! Old Raw backstage music


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

NikkiSixx said:


> End the streak and take the nickname. "The Phenom" Bo Dallas. BOOK. IT.


Bo Dallas would then challenge Ziggler for MITB contract and cash it in after Cena wins the belt and become the new WWE champion all in the same night. BOOK IT!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

leon79 said:


> *Bo Dallas*


You mean FandangBo?


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Fuck these food ads, I want a fuckin TGI in my country now


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

If Taker is fit, then Punk Taker could be very good.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Ad break #1
> 
> How many more will there be?


I predicted 3 inside 38 mins. 1 down.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

kregnaz said:


> Because fuck logical reasons to WM matches


Last 2 years were built on staring at the mania sign 

At this point, every taker feud is about wanting to cement your legacy as the one who ended this amazing streak.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I like how the entirety of Wrestlemania is booked a month in advance, and all the outcomes are obvious. Trips wins, ziggler cashes in, Ryback wins, Cena wins, Taker wins


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Since this is old school raw are they going to have a commercial break during matches?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I want it to be the night after Wrestlemania already. I don't want to feel this disappointed. Just get the shit show over with.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Raw goes downhill now for the next hour or so.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

The CATBOX is open tonight as well for RAW since the chatbox is closed.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

The is only one outcome to that fatal four way CM Punk vs The Undertaker. Orton/Sheamus will face The Shield and I have no idea about The Big Show.

Love the old school RAW theme so far .


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I wonder how any cheesy legends will help the babyfaces tonight?


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

that's the song baby


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Can't wait for everyone to go nuts tonight claiming Cena "owned" the Rock


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*When are we getting FANDANGO? :mark:*


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Ad break #1
> 
> How many more will there be?


The same as there always will be.

Now shut up about commercials.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

HHH looked like he was drawn by frank miller on that promo pic

dude is weathered


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

You know what? I'm going to give some snaps to Vickie. She looks like she's wearing the right foundation garments tonight.

Good on her.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The 4-way will probably be ok. Hopefully it main-events.


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

Please Punk vs. Taker! Please Punk vs. Taker!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

yeah considering Sheamus and Show have had some great matches
I would think Sheamus vs Taker would be pretty fucking awesome

feud would be to lame though...face vs face bleh


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Here's the thing ahh. Brock ahh

30 mins later 

ahhh


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Raw is an ad


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Ad break #1
> 
> How many more will there be?


Over/under set at 10.5


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Skybs said:


> *NO
> 
> NONONONO
> 
> ...


NO

NONONONO

BIG SHOW, PERIOD

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Another old school Raw theme. Nice.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

haha lawler old school brings back good times


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I feel like I'm playing WWE Raw on Super Nintendo with this old music..


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Peapod said:


> If Taker is fit, then Punk Taker could be very good.


I'd think so. fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah. Already talking about social media. :lmao


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Good show so far.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Social media "Did You Knows"s aren't very "old school."


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Since this is old school raw are they going to have a commercial break during matches?


Uh, they do that nowadays. Didn't do that in the AE.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

there is no way that announcers table makes it through the night.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did you know? 

Monday Night Raw is the favorite TV Show of God, Jescus Christ, Buddha, Mohammad, AND L Ron Hubbard!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Sirens making me think of a Steiner appearence. STAAAHP


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

In my sex den, the loser of the fatal four-way goes on to meet an undertaker.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I also love the highly ironic "unlimited energy" printed on Ryback's leotard. It's funny because he gets gassed so quickly...


----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice shirt Cesaro I have to buy it


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Jobber Entrance for Cesaro again


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Cesaro looking bigger...which is scary considering he's strong as hell regardless.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

leon79 said:


> Here's the thing ahh. Brock ahh
> 
> 30 mins later
> 
> ahhh


*He hasn't cut a promo like that in years now.*


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

I dont remember touting in 95


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

Ive never seen a champian get jobbed out so much....


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Cesaro jobbing again to Ryback. Ohh, come on WWE! How ridiculous.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Just getting in. Anything big happen yet?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

They call it old school, yet the commentators still mention social media and cole is on commentary.

Get JR on this shit


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

swiss is not a language goddamnit


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

HHHbkDX said:


> Anyone know the name of the song that was playing when Ryback was walking to the ring?


We're All Together Now


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Never heard this far into Cesaro's music. I like it


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Uh, they do that nowadays. Didn't do that in the AE.


Im saying since its old school raw they shouldn't do commercial breaks but they will.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

LOL Cesaro


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

i fucking love cesaro more and more each week.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

This match again........


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Ryback better not go over Cesaro

Cesaro is OLD COUNTRY strong


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Cesaro in his new merch (Y)


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is Sandow ever gonna correct Cesaro by telling him Swiss is not a language?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Haven't seen this match before.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

You'd think that they'd give up with the Tout shit on 'Old School Raw'.

Sigh.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow Cesaro, that promo was fucking horrible, lol.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

All the superstars on the roster, lets have Cesaro vs. Ryback for the first time.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Time to squash the US champ. Again.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Skybs said:


> *When are we getting FANDANGO? :mark:*


Smackdown.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

This match AGAIN


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Ryback vs Cesaro. Who do you think's gonna win guys?


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Und deshalb werden wir ihm heute Abend einmal KRÄFICH DIE LEVITEN LESEN!*

fuck yeah!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> Oh I get it..
> 
> Shield interferes, setting up Show (who turns face as usual), Orton, Sheamus three on three at Wrestlemania.
> Punk vs. Taker.
> ...


Depressing isn't it?


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

WWEShop selling an Undertaker t-shirt. And more importantly a Cesaro shirt!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Cesaro's impression of Ryback was spot on.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Cesaro is fucking awful on the mic. Get the fucking US belt off him already.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Ryback to go over Cesero to set up a match at mania, then I bet the ryback becomes US champion and then goes on a tear


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HEY LOOK, nice to see Goldberg made an appearance on old school RAW.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Ryback/Cesaro again?

Ehh...







*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Did Cesaro have a mini-stroke at the end of that promo?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

It's funny how people think Ryback is Goldberg. He's more an Ultimate Warrior ripoff.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

So heel turn for Ryback anytime soon?


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> yeah considering Sheamus and Show have had some great matches
> I would think Sheamus vs Taker would be pretty fucking awesome
> 
> feud would be to lame though...face vs face bleh



Sheamus could go heel, although he did get a cheer tonight - first in a while.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Placing a first-class wrestler like Cesaro against a steroidal mutant like Ryback in the first match is a goddamn shame.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Alright, so time to space out for the next 5-10 minutes...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Sirens making me think of a Steiner appearence. STAAAHP


HOLLA If ya hear me!


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Wow Cesaro, that promo was fucking horrible, lol.


I was thinking should I laugh or just smh.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

And here's the Cesaro/Ryback squash for the fucking 80th time. Your US champ couldn't get a fucking entrance on a 18 hour Raw.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Proc said:


> swiss is not a language goddamnit


No, this is a change... :troll


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Dem Goldberg chants. Clever.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

3 hour show and cant even give wrestlers 30 second entrances yet can alot over 2 minutes to stuff like tout fpalm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wait a minute! It is Old School Raw, but Goldberg isn't wearing his late 90s gear or using his old music.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Goldberg chants?!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Cesaro is fucking awful on the mic. Get the fucking US belt off him already.


Why? His U.S title reign has been brilliant thus far.


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

Is the crowd chanting boring??


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Cesaro wearing proper old school attire haha.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

SP103 said:


> Did Cesaro have a mini-stroke at the end of that promo?


He actually said "I love you" in German. Unfortunately, everything sounds angry.


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

Was looking forward to Attitude-Era look, booking and promos.

Instead, getting New Generation-era look, PG-era promos and indy-fed-in-a-high-school-gym booking. God I wish Nitro was on TNT.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Lets go old school by mentioning social media a lot when it didn't exist then.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Cesaro got his Jim Duggan tights on


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Khali and Hornswoggle gonna be on tonight?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Will those Goldberg chants ever stop? :lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*This ring set makes the show 150% more watchable for some reason.*


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I swear why do fans still feel the need to chant goldberg? Let it fucking die, he's not like goldberg at all anymore


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Whos turned face more Kane or Big show?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

all in all... said:


> HHH looked like he was drawn by frank miller on that promo pic
> 
> dude is weathered


Must have had a bad sleep. There is a pic of him in Defrancos gym pointing at the logo of the gym. He look great there.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

OLD SCHOOL RAW!! DOING IT OLD SCHOOL! LIKE THE OLDEN DAYS!!! YEAAHHH! OLD SCHOOL!!

...is trending on twitter.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Freeloader said:


> It's funny how people think Ryback is Goldberg. He's more an Ultimate Warrior ripoff.


Goldberg was a slight ripoff of Warrior, Ryback is ripping Goldberg.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Do they realize that they're mixing a whole lot of eras in one episode/set?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

translation - the flag gimmick is Zebs now


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Love the attire by Cesaro for tonight in tribute of old school


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Wait a minute! It is Old School Raw, but Goldberg isn't wearing his late 90s gear or using his old music.


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

Dem old school ref uniforms with dat bowtie


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Y'know King, since its old school Raw..you could at least pretend to be as excited as you used to
Cole = '' WE ARE TRULY ON THE ROAD TO WRESTLEMANIA''
King = ''......amazing...''


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

boring chants, lol.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Cesaro wearing proper old school attire haha.


that's dedication


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If there would be one night out of the year WWE took the night off from Social Media, it would be "old school" night. Looks like that won't happen. God for-fucking-bid.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

doctor doom said:


> that's the song baby


god, makes you wanna drink whiskey, lift weights, eat a steak and then go out bang fake-titted strippers


compared to the weak ass shit now...


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

libertyu9 said:


> Was looking forward to Attitude-Era look, booking and promos.
> 
> Instead, getting New Generation-era look,


Nah, this is end Golden Era for sure.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I wish this attire was permanent for Cesaro.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Do they realize that they're mixing a whole lot of eras in one episode/set?


Pretty sure they aren't doing it by accident. :lol


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

TheAverageGuy said:


> I swear why do fans still feel the need to chant goldberg? Let it fucking die, he's not like goldberg at all anymore


They have every right to voice their opinion about what they feel is a blatant and uninspired ripoff.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

libertyu9 said:


> Was looking forward to Attitude-Era look, booking and promos.
> 
> Instead, getting New Generation-era look, PG-era promos and indy-fed-in-a-high-school-gym booking. God I wish Nitro was on TNT.


WWE's default throwback is always Attitude Era. It's okay for them to do something different for once. It's actually refreshing.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

libertyu9 said:


> Was looking forward to Attitude-Era look, booking and promos.
> 
> Instead, getting New Generation-era look, PG-era promos and indy-fed-in-a-high-school-gym booking. God I wish Nitro was on TNT.


Are you kidding me?

You thought we were getting an AE throwback?

:lmao :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Mark Henry need to attack Ryback after the match setting up a match at mania


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I hope the Shield can hop over those barricades.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Cesaro's attire is ultimate old school.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Another commercial


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

did ryback not get the memo it's old school raw tonight you neanderthal
you should be dressed in this dammit


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

at least they r keeping the new school amount of commercial breaks...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

LigerJ81 said:


> Another commercial


Yes, it's television. There's commercials. Get over it.


----------



## Minder Jahal (Dec 17, 2012)

I'd laugh my ass off if WWE tried to troll everybody by playing Goldbergs theme after Ryback wins, everybody waiting for Goldberg to come out and Gilberg walks through the door.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Undertaker vs Commercials at WM


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

I wouldn't mind a Ryback/Cesaro US title program for Mania.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

A brighter, more colorful set makes viewing Raw a bit more pleasureable.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

3 Man Band should appear tonight.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Who's keeping count? That's ad break #2.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WWE should just change itself RETRO STYLE...the look is amazing


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

This match is in the exact same time slot as last week. They are prepping us for Rematchamania.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Sheild attacks Orton, Show, and Sheamus during the ME. CM Punk wins the match. Pretty obvious there.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I may have said it already but it really does look so much better without the red and blue lights on the crowd, please keep it that way unk3


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

https://twitter.com/TripleH/status/308743960472477698/photo/1


From Triple H's twitter.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Good match, don't want to see Cesaro lose again though.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Honky Tonk Man is on tonight. :mark:


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

High_King said:


> Undertaker vs Commercials at WM


Zach Ryder vs. Catering at WM.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Ryback bounced off not just any barricade, but an OLD SCHOOL BARRICADE! Now get OLD SCHOOL RAW trending on twitter! Tout us! :lol

Something about WWE's approach to nostalgia is hilarious to me.


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

There will be 15 ad breaks, same as every week


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The look of tonight's show is so much less obnoxious than the set they use these days.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hopefully Punk pins Orton tonight. Nothing against Orton but Punk deserves to pin him in his career.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Shield to attack Sheamus, Orton and Big Show - but I think we will find out the leader tonight.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Tomb Raider :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn, Billy Gunn is looking swoll as fuck.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Boring match


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Undertaker already appeared? Wtf..


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> https://twitter.com/TripleH/status/308743960472477698/photo/1
> 
> 
> From Triple H's twitter.


FUCKING AWESOME.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> 3 Man Band should appear tonight.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Zach Ryder vs. Catering at WM.


This is all turning out to be better than what they have booked


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

King Gimp said:


> Must have had a bad sleep. There is a pic of him in Defrancos gym pointing at the logo of the gym. He look great there.


the dudes ripped, facially he looks like Marv from sincity


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

blue ring gives me instant childhhood flashbacks










:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Lawler really has nothing to say anymore, Idk why he's still commentating. He's that kind of guy who's uninterested majority of the time and would reply with headshakes and mumbled wows or oh's


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Zach Ryder vs. Catering at WM.


No more RematchAmania!

Ryder Vs. Hotel A/C unit..


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

What happened to Billy Gunn's forehead?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Golddust vs Cody please????!?!?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Cesaro's attire looks classic (Y)*


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

High_King said:


> Undertaker vs Commercials at WM


Undertaker vs Commercials= $$$$$$

:vince


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

This wwe app ain't that bad. Fuck commercials.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

I mite just be flooded in nostalgia but god damn the atmosphere there seems so much better with the old school set. The ring looks fantastic.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> https://twitter.com/TripleH/status/308743960472477698/photo/1
> 
> 
> From Triple H's twitter.


Who the hell are those guys??


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Tonight the ROCK will be appearing live.

As in an avi file of him will be played live.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

iwatchwrestling said:


> https://twitter.com/TripleH/status/308743960472477698/photo/1
> 
> 
> From Triple H's twitter.


:mark:


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

shocking result here....just give the guy a fucking title already.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And that happened.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Really getting tired of Roidback beating Cesaro.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

...damn.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

GothicBohemian said:


> Something about WWE's approach to nostalgia is hilarious to me.


The WWE has no choice to but to push nostalgia on it's fans because they know full well the current product can't stand on it's own. Unfortunately there won't be any nostalgia at all when it comes to this modern era. No one is gonna look back fondly on Wade Barrett and Brodus Clay.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Treadmill.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Not exactly an Arn Anderson quality spinebuster there, but I liked his flip him powerslam earlier.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Cesaro looked good, but I would have loved to see him win.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

This is about some bullshit.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

DAT US CHAMPION


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't know why, but whenever Ryback does that arm pump in the corner, I want to chant "MOW! THE! LAWN!" instead of Feed Me More! 

I must be weird.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

WTF was that?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Nice finish.*


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

when did ryberg change his finisher


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice counter and finish.


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

Is this the longest match of Ryback's life?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Hm. Finish wasn't bad. 

Down side...US champ squashed again. lol


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

Did Cole call Ryback Rhyno or is it just me?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

They had to take the break because ryberg was gassed and needed rest for the ending spot


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Its sad to see Cesaro job to Ryback


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh please be setting up Henry/Ryback!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Mark vs Ryback :mark:


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

YES! YOU ALL CALLED IT!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

MillionDollarProns said:


> Tonight the ROCK will be appearing live.
> 
> As in an avi file of him will be played live.


Rock brings it-Via Windows Media Player!


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

YESSS!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:mark: at Henry's music. Ryback/Henry at Mania


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

Ratings Henry!!!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Business just picked up


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Somebody gonna get their dick sucked


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

RATINGS


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Wait I missed Taker's return?? MARK HENRY!!!


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Henry vs Ryback at WM i like it for some odd reason


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh fuck Henry Vs ryback at mania


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

There are the ratings! :mark:


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

Henry vs. Ryback I actually like this


----------



## Minder Jahal (Dec 17, 2012)

MARK HENRY!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Ryback vs Henry WM


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

DESTROY HIM, MIZZARK


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Here we fucking go.

Henry vs Ryback.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:mark: HEELry

SOMEBODY GON GET THEY SCALP SPLIT


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

MArk Henry vs Ryback

OH SNAP!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

all in all... said:


> the dudes ripped, facially he looks like Marv from sincity


That's the thing. His face looked fine there.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

OLD SCHOOL RAW is giving me a HARD ON lol


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

HENRY!!! :mark:


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Wait, what is this? Is this... an actual _setup_?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

OH HELL YES MARK PUT HIM IN HIS PLACE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Want Mae to come out and hold Henry back :mark:


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Umm where is the sexual chocolate theme?


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

THAT's more like it


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

yall know my feelings champs shouldnt lose unless it lead to the victor going for said belt, but we all know thats not going to happen, so bad booking, keep the champs winning


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ryback getting Inducted into The Hall of Pain in the near Future


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

MARK HENRY

:mark:


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Ok I have interest in this feud. Mark Henry ftw. I can see that happening.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

King, SHUT THE FUCK UP


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Henry vs Ryback?

SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY :mark:*


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

If this cunt Ryberg goes over Mark Henry at mania, and Punk loses to Taker, then there's a serious problem with WWE Creative.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Holy shit that uppercut. Ryback and Cesaro are pretty much Rival worthy and when both are bigger than they currently are they should feud and play up the fact that Cesaro is pretty goddamn strong and able to match Ryback.

Oh shit a Henry/Ryback staredown


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

SpeedStick said:


> Mark Henry need to attack Ryback after the match setting up a match at mania


You got it. Add that match to mania


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Should of came out as sexual chocolate.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> blue ring gives me instant childhhood flashbacks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had :mark:

lolRyder


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nimbus said:


> Who the hell are those guys??


Hopefully you're being facetious.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm always happy to see Mark Henry :mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So sad Mark didn't just beat down Ryback.

Even worse he's going to lose to him at WM it looks like.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Mark Henry's just fat.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Ryder is still somewhat over. I'm amazed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SEXUAL CHOCOLATE >>>>>>>>>>>>> Current Day Mark Henry


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

Henry vs Ryback hopes getting up...

Aaaaaaaaaand its gone


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Henry vs Ryback? I could like that.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Ryder :lmao :lmao


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh man, good bye Zach.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Zak Ryder win coming here. Heard it here first.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

BURIED MOTHER FUCKER!


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

LMFAO!!!

Mark Henry is going to Obliterate Ryder

hahahaha :lol


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Ryder has a chance here..


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

SP103 said:


> Rock brings it-Via Windows Media Player!


he'll be here, projected into the ring by a projector


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

WTF HES SUPPOSED TO BE FIGHTING CATERING HE LIED!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh no.

RIP Ryder


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

ZYDER IS ON RAW! HE IS GOING TO WIN.

Said no one ever.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Zack Ryder squash match


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

Appreciate this quick transition into another match for once


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Whats the over/under on the amount of seconds Ryder lasts?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Henry/Ryback is interesting enough. I like it.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Glad to see Zck Ryder........ Get Inducted


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Finally Zach Ryder is back on raw


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Yep Ryder really pissed someone off

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Ryder vs Catering?? Henry consumed the catering I guess.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Match over in 5 seconds, don't even go to commercial for this one.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

The fucking internet Champion on RAW


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

OLD SCHOOL RAW is giving me a HARD ON lol

SEXUAL CHOCOLATE PLEASE???????? lol


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Well there you go Zack Ryder you're on Raw.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Woo Woo Woo, You know its jobbing time.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Henry Vs. Ryback at Mania. Der ya go. 

DATS WUT DEY DO!!! 

Also, why does Henry always look so sad? I just want to give him a hug because he always looks like he's on the verge of tears.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Well at least Ryder gets to shows his face on Raw.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ryder Squash number #1353

But at least it's entertaining because of Henry


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Want to be on tv Zack?

You get killed in 2 min. to Henry. Deal with that.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Poor Zack.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

RIP Ryder


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Poor Ryder... Woo woo welp


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Lol, Ryder just rushing to the ring knowing he's just being fed. Ah poor guy. He'll rise from the grave someday...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:StephenA2 Be serious Cole. A win tonight would still keep Ryder in catering at WM


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Ryder used as a jobber. I'm shocked.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> SEXUAL CHOCOLATE >>>>>>>>>>>>> Current Day Mark Henry


HOW DARE YOU?!?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

LOL OLD SCHOOL MULLET


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

How will Ryback win at Mania because he can't shell shock Henry?


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> If this cunt Ryberg goes over Mark Henry at mania, and Punk loses to Taker, then there's a serious problem with WWE Creative.


Why the fuck should Punk end Takers streak?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Where's the *"F"*? It was there in 2010.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Black/Red/Silver Tights and Purple/Orange Boots for Zack Ryder.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

THAT'S WHAT I DO!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

THAT WHAT I DO!!!!!!


----------



## RedRossi (Jan 27, 2013)

Hahahaha


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And that also just happened.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

That was quickt


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

THAT'S WHAT HE DOES!!!

you heard the man!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No reaction whatsoever for that lame powerslam. Moving along.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Hacksaw is rady


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

lolol i just realized there's a sea of Austin 3:16 and Just Bring It shirts in the front view hahahahhaha


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Old school job


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Well, that's what he does...


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Ryder gonna be bitching all week about this squash.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Zack Ryder inducted!


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

ARRIVE. JOB. LEAVE.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Some where out there, Eve Torres is snickering at what she did to Ryder's career.


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

i didnt know we had twitter scrolls in the 80s and 90s


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

THAT'S WHAT I DO!!!!


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

NAWBODY STAND IN HIS WAY.

NAWBODY.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Make Ryback heel have him join henry make them the tag champs, restoring some credibility to the division, and then you've got the new 2 man power trip


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

Alicenchains said:


> Hacksaw is rady


i caught that too:lmao


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Eduard Khil said:


> Ryder vs Catering?? Henry consumed the catering I guess.


No Ryder is having two matches tonight this was the first match and Catering is the second match. Zack Ryder is a WORKHORSE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I would actually pay for Ryback vs Henry the ratings would be amazing


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Can we just change the name of these squash/burial matches to "Casket Matches"?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

THAT'S WHAT HE DO


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Dolph! AJ!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Was Henry's Theme still playing while he squashed Ryder? lol


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Ryder's new phrase for a few hours poo poo poooo you know it.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> If this cunt Ryberg goes over Mark Henry at mania, and Punk loses to Taker, then there's a serious problem with WWE Creative.


*Yeah, because having a guy in his 40's who's been in the business for nearly two decades going over an up and coming star, and ending WWE's greatest streak and accomplishment would be a great decision, right? :ex:


:kobe*


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Mark Henry 

IF I CHARGE FOR AIR, YOU KEEP YO BILLS PAID!

Undertaker's face. LOL


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I guess that will teach Ryder to stop pulling a Matt Hardy on Twitter?


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

Poor Zack Ryder


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

they fixed the briefcase :sadpanda


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Miz-Ziggler should be fun.


----------



## Macharius (Oct 6, 2011)

"Ryback! We comin' for you .....!!!"


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

I feel very weird when he looks in my eyes and says..

FAN

DAN

GOOOOOOO


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That sho0ws you how directionless many of WWE's talents are. Four of their guys are fighting for getting to face Taker because right now they have nothing else to do and it is only a month until Mania.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Fang Dang Goo!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

FAN..DAN..GO go go go go go go


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I really hope Ziggler is not jobbing to that no talent miz


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Ziggles and the man with no knee pads.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Wasn't he supposed to debate on smackdown last friday


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Dolph Ziggler knocking down clipboards will always be my favorite thing. :lmao


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

FAHHHN DAHHHN GOOO


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Fuck Fandago debuts tonight? this raw just got ruined


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Looking forward to the SHIT Fandango gets on here later.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"MAN...DING...OHHHHH"

I hope we get some Titus tonight.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

CharliePrince said:


> I feel very weird when he looks in my eyes and says..
> 
> FAN
> 
> ...


 Violated by. FAN WANG OH..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If this is old school night, that Ryder/Henry squash belong WWF Superstars on Saturday morning, or WWF Wrestling Challenge on Sunday mornings on FOX.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Swear to god, if CM Punk ends the streak I will never watch WWE again.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

genocide_cutter said:


> Wasn't he supposed to debate on smackdown last friday


Striker couldn't get his name right so he said he wouldn't wrestle.








Yeah.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Ziggles and the man with no knee pads.


Knee pads ain't his problem


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

AJ :ass 

Lol @ Ryder.

Fandango looks gay as fuck.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

I said 3 ad breaks in 38 mins. I was off - it was 35 mins.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Ad break #3? I'm losing count already. I'll be a mess at the end of the night.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Ziggler better not tap out to Miz.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

miz v ziggler is fuckin boring


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ryder should just quit.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Vickie got a fat booty on her.


I agree. No woman in the WWE has the booty that can compete with Queen Diva Vickie.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't know what's worse:

Another possible loss by Ziggler, or FAN. DAN. GO. Awful.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I just got an update Ryder actually has three matches tonight guys. One against Mark Henry, one against Catering, and one against Fandango.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Fandango...

Fung Wah bus..


Not sure which one is a bigger wreck...


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Cookie Monster said:


> "MAN...DING...OHHHHH"
> 
> I hope we get some Titus tonight.


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Begging for it. Next big thing, right there.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi, Im Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Henry go to face Ryback at wrestlemania 29.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> SEXUAL CHOCOLATE >>>>>>>>>>>>> Current Day Mark Henry


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Ziggler is more Flair than Miz. DAT hair.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh I geddit, the cop doesn't pull over the pig for being a pig because he is one aswell..

Oooooohhhhh!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Bo
Oh
Da
Las


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Ad break #3? I'm losing count already. I'll be a mess at the end of the night.


*It's ALWAYS 15 ad breaks every week. Get used to it already.
*


----------



## CupofCoffee (Apr 3, 2012)

I actually don't have time to watch Raw tonight, so I just catched a glimpse - and I have to say that this Old School theme for the show is just brilliant.

Anyway, enjoy the show, guys. Later!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

FAN DONG GO


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Straight in from an ad to a movie promo... what the fuck hahaha be gone


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

Dat Straight to DVD


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh ya miz is going over. Pushing that marine 3


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Amber B said:


>


I stand by that comment. Sexual Chocolate was much more entertaining. His storyline with Chyna alone was more entertaining than any storyline Henry has been in since. And that's 15 years worth of his storylines since.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Please tell me Ziggler isn't going to job to Miz.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Dead mic for Miz. Thank God. 

Lord, why is he talking? FLAIR TIME

Edit: King's on fire! "Is Naitch really here??" 

And LOL at Flair passing on the Figure Four to Miz.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Even the microphone didn't want Miz to talk.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did Jerry Lawler just tell me that a movie starring Miz is the best action movie around? 

Gack!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ric Flair


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't think I will ever like Miz.
Has to use a 60 something year old man to attempt to get over


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Ugh


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Still doing the no entrances fad ?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

That fucking movie.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice. Come back from commercial to a mic fail. Why not test that bitch during the break?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Not even the Mic wants the Miz to speak.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

BOO


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I don't think I'd mind if AJ took her clothes off.

#WOO


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Go away Flair


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Wooooo!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Those old school mics are better than usual.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Aw man, the ruination of WOOO continues


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

WOOOOOO


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

WOOOOOO


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*WOOOOOOOOO! :flair*


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

They're building up for a rivalry between The Miz and The Mic at Wrestlemania I guess.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Back then, he was only up to wife number 4.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Flair should be with Ziggler, not Miz.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Ric Flair is going to the wrong corner....


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Nature Boy Woooooooooooo


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Ryback is facing Henry and The Shield is going to screw Punk's opponents and it's going to be Sheamus, Orton, Big Show against the Shield.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Woo!!!!
Expecting a decent match here.
No King. Miz is just announcing him for shits and gigglers...


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Ric Flair the mentor to the Miz, god save us.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Just fuck off Flair your so fuckkking annoying, would rather listen to CM Punk


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Drunk flair-o-meter scale?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Ric Flair to turn on The Miz and join Ziggler as his manager. One would hope.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:flair3 WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

My Mentor?? really?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Flair in Miz's corner. Ziggler's losing.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Miz will finally get a win


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

My dream fandango debut: he is in the ring getting ready to cut a fan-das-tic (I picture that's how he would pronounce fantastic) and as he raises the mic to speak the glass shatters. Austin gets to th ring does his corner poses then grabs a mic walks over to dango and as Austin raises the mic to talk he hits the stunner and drinks beer the rest of the show.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

His mentor? I hope he's not The Miz financial mentor...

:flair


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Can't believe Flair has associated himself with Miz when Ziggler could be better off with him.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Fuck off King


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Woo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HEY LOOK, it's GOD!

:flair


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

ugh they should have kept his mic off... seriously... the marine 3? for fuck sakes. wow and a flair return... thought this raw was off to a shitty enough start, but hey... i bet there are some old women getting their ala money tonight! fuck raw seriously this is garbage


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thought the flair/miz thing was over


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Umm Flair where is your old school robe? Boo I say.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Miz: "Riccc Flairrrrr"

King:" Don't tell me!"

He just did King.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Haha, Ric is great.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Saint Dick said:


> Please tell me Ziggler isn't going to job to Miz.


Possibly to a shitty figure four.

Always awesome to see the Nature Boy though


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Nostalgia said:


> Flair should be with Ziggler, not Miz.


Pretty much this.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Wooooo! The man. Always get a kick out of seeing Ric, but I really hope he's actually teaching a thing or two to the miz


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: Woooooooooooooooooo :flair :mark: Wooooooooooo :mark: :flair


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

leon79 said:


> Drunk flair-o-meter scale?


It's OVER 9000!


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

the miz go to win this match.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

King: "Is Naitch really here?!"

Who else is it going to be? fpalm


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Inb4 Ziggler calls out his mentor Billy Gunn.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Finally some class in this shit show


DA WRESTLING GAWWWWWWD!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

This Flair/Miz thing is ridiculous. I can't believe they're wasting Flair on such a terrible wrestler like Miz.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ric Flair has to second this no-talent limp-wristed hateable douche.

We are in the dark ages of wrestling.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Naytch gonna split his own jackets wig


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Freeloader said:


> His mentor? I hope he's not The Miz financial mentor...
> 
> :flair


LMAO and that face.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Miz is such a terrible face and Flair is embarrassing himself by associating with such crap. :hayden2*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Flair being with Miz makes no fucking sense, and Miz using the figure four looks ridiculous.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

cindel25 said:


> Umm Flair where is your old school robe? Boo I say.


Probably on auction on Ebay along with one of his testicles..


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The fuck was Miz doing? Humping the turn buckle or something? Hate that prick.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

KURTANGLEFAN123 said:


> I don't think I'd mind if AJ took her clothes off.
> 
> #WOO


I wouldn't mind but my underpants would


----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

NikkiSixx said:


> That fucking movie.


Yeah he made Cena Oscarworthy


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Why are they saying that Ric Flair has 'neutralised' the corners?


WHAT IN FUCKS NAME IS HE GOING TO BE ABLE TO DO TO LANGSTON?

:fpalm


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah thats even. 90 year old ric flair compared to human muscle big e dongston.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Only The Miz could make it look like he botched bowing down.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lmao at using Flair to get over Miz. That's how you know WWE thinks Miz sucks.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Just tuning into raw. THIS IS EXACTLY the setup I was hoping the WWE would have back when they announced they were making a new set. Seriously, this Raw set is fucking gorgeous. I wish to god WWE would stay with it. Amazing. Amazing. Amazing.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

One does not simply lose when you have "the dirtiest player in the game" in your corner


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Who on the WWE creative team thought it was a good idea to align Flair with fucking Miz of all people? fpalm


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

The fans don't give a shit about the match, all they want is Naitch.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

What does Flair see in Miz? I mean, he must kinda like him outside of kayfabe.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

If Dolph loses to the god damned Miz clean then the entire match will be spoiled for me.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Dat strut.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> Flair should be with Ziggler, not Miz.



Yes!


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

This is bullshit. Ziggler should've been Flair's protege. NOT. FUCKING. MIZ.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Ziggler: "PAY ATTENTION OLD MAN!"

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

AJ looks awesome tonight


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK AM I WATCHING?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Why is flair mad at his son?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Another commercial?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Wait they had an ad before the intros and now ANOTHER AD
WTF WWF


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

The Miz is no Ric Flair.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Ziggler showing he is a better fit for Flair than Miz


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This is.............


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Nostalgia said:


> Flair should be with Ziggler, not Miz.


especially if it meant no Langston


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

What a waste putting Ric Flair with Miz. Miz is so terrible.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:lmao:lmao at Flair strutting around the apron. 

Miz does need to quit, though.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh my god he just didn't do the strut.

Motherfucker.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Shit, look at how unimportant Zigglers become since facing Cena.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Ad break #4! Come on everybody, let's keep counting!


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Miz needs a mentor like Paul Roma.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> What does Flair see in Miz? I mean, he must kinda like him outside of kayfabe.


A paycheck for the money he owes his ex-wives. :flair3


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

These commercials are seriously out of fucking control.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I can't handle the fact that Flair is with the Miz of all people.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Why does everyone hate Miz again? 

He's still looking pretty good in the ring. Maybe Flair supports him. I'm sure he'd support Ziggler too if it was him as the face. Both are future talent.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Think I hate Miz more than Sheamus and Cena.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> What does Flair see in Miz? I mean, he must kinda like him outside of kayfabe.


Probably nothing but he sees a lot of zeros in his pay check right now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Flair HAS to gyrate in AJ's direction at some point in this match, right? Absolutely has to. AJ's about to go on a ride on Space Mountain! :flair2


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

The crowd is awesome.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

Adam Demamp: Its not all about kissing hands and shaking babies


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The only thing more annoying than Miz is all of the bitching about commercial breaks.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The Miz is an embarrassment to professional wrestling. What a fucking cunt.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

did someone mention Big E?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

JeremyCB23 said:


> Why is flair mad at his son?


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

On this week's Maury: who is Dolph Ziggler's father? Billy Gunn or Ric Flair?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

I think I want a Jack Daniels Burger.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Who gives a fuck, Flair shouldn't be on, end of.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Miz doing anything Ric Flair related:


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Flair HAS to gyrate in AJ's direction at some point in this match, right? Absolutely has to. AJ's about to go on a ride on Space Mountain! :flair2


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> The Miz is an embarrassment to professional wrestling. What a fucking cunt.


Still not understanding this.

He works well in the ring. He seems to be over with this crowd. Decent on mic.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

These are no ads! This is Food Porn!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Flair's new gimmick...
Slenderman!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Flair being with Miz makes no fucking sense, and Miz using the figure four looks ridiculous.


Should be flair and ziggler


----------



## theredcomet7 (Mar 5, 2013)

Miz learning from Flair would be great.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The real Ric Flair would of buried Miz on the mic and we probably would of never heard from Miz again.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Miz is okay, don't care much for him at the moment.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Gee, I hope we're not missing anything!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Where did Flairs money go? He must have made millions in his prime?

WTF did it go?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Flair should've aligned himself with Jack Swagger, because he's beginning to resemble Griff Tannen.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Ad break #4! Come on everybody, let's keep counting!


*It's 15 every week... 5 each hour.

rton*


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Watching Miz strut around the ring like that while Flair cheers him on is...er...well, it's just wrong. Sometimes bringing in talent helps (like Zeb/ Dutch with Swagger) and sometimes it's a bit of a fail.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

so it is confirmed?
The Shield vs Show/Sheamus/Orton?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

J2D said:


> *Why does everyone hate Miz again? *
> 
> He's still looking pretty good in the ring. Maybe Flair supports him. I'm sure he'd support Ziggler too if it was him as the face. Both are future talent.


Don't even bother asking.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

1999 Rejex said:


>


(Y)


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

99% of the roster would make for better candidates as Flair's protege over the Miz.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Who on the WWE creative team thought it was a good idea to align Flair with fucking Miz of all people? fpalm


HHH


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Think I hate Miz more than Sheamus and Cena.


more than Sheamus and Cena combined


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm pissed. I came home 15 minutes late and missed out on Taker's return. The fact that WWE.com is only sharing one minute of it displeases me even more. :gus


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

J2D said:


> Why does everyone hate *Miz* again?
> 
> He's still looking pretty good in the ring. Maybe Flair supports him. I'm sure he'd support Ziggler too if it was him as the face. Both are future *talent.*


you just said miz and talent in the same phrase.... fpalm 

hes awful. and a proven ratings killer. his ass should go back to playing "real world/road rules challenge" for another 6 years.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

fucking love these threads

never change

:lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

J2D said:


> Why does everyone hate Miz again?
> 
> He's still looking pretty good in the ring. Maybe Flair supports him. I'm sure he'd support Ziggler too if it was him as the face. Both are future talent.


I like Miz. I was psyched for him to turn face. Problem is, he turned the current typical WWE face -- bully, hypocrite, etc. I was rooting for him to go to Del Rio route with his face turn.

And he needs to just stop with the figure four.


----------



## Takyon Death Yon (Aug 22, 2011)

I just shake my head in disappointment whenever I see Miz. So incredibly awful/obnoxious.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

abrown0718 said:


> Don't even bother asking.


I should've learned that there truly is no reason.

The guy has a nice bunch of moves. Performs them nicely. He messed up a few times, but so did CM Punk. And he's the IWC hero. 

I mean, I guess I'll never understand The Miz hate.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

would rather have flair with khali than the stooge known as the miz


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

This shit has been a fucking blast so far. I hate the Miz more than the next guy but IT IS FLAIR. Still rooting for Ziggler hard though. I figure Miz will get the win unfortunately but I am a mark for Flair so it is all good. If you aren't a mark for Flair then I don't like you. I have only recently got back into the WWE but I am a huge old school fan. This is almost as good as taking a time machine back to the late 80s.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Flair is probably wishing he could go with Ziggler instead.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Miz isn' that bad, so many people want to put their willies in Ziggler.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

The Brown Horatio said:


> did someone mention Big E?


This is disturbing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Taker2theMoon said:


> I'm pissed. I came home 15 minutes late and missed out on Taker's return. The fact that WWE.com is only sharing one minute of it displeases me even more. :gus


That's pretty much all it was, though. He walked to the ring and literally disappeared. Probably the worst Taker comeback ever, sadly. But at least he's back.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

ALL DAY BABY


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Taker2theMoon said:


> I'm pissed. I came home 15 minutes late and missed out on Taker's return. *The fact that WWE.com is only sharing one minute of it displeases me even more*. :gus


WWE.com are showing the entire return. :lmao He came out and disappeared before the show started.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ziggler goes all day long 

Flair goes all night long

They must be related!


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Double cross Miz Ric. Go with Ziggler and give AJ one whilst you're at it.


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

J2D said:


> Why does everyone hate Miz again?
> 
> He's still looking pretty good in the ring. Maybe Flair supports him. I'm sure he'd support Ziggler too if it was him as the face. Both are future talent.


Because he's a face? A cheesy face with a shit eating grin who tries to hard to sound tough?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

King Gimp said:


> Where did Flairs money go? He must have made millions in his prime?
> 
> WTF did it go?


He's known for being broke. Has been for years and sadly lives his gimmick...or at least tries to .


----------



## xhc (Oct 17, 2010)

Old school Raw with twitter crap rolling at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

I still can't get over the fact they call it social media Smackdown...smh


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Ziggler vs Billy Gunn would have been perfect tonight. 

Still curious why Flair decided to be Miz's mentor. Possibly because Miz is an I likable face and he will start fighting dirty to win.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Taker2theMoon said:


> I'm pissed. I came home 15 minutes late and missed out on Taker's return. The fact that WWE.com is only sharing one minute of it displeases me even more. :gus


He was only back for a minute


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

"The Nature Boy" The Miz


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

thank god they showed "Joey_Joe_Joe_JrS" Tweet. 

My life wouldn't of been complete without his comments scrolling on the bottom of my screen.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Awful Raw so far......completly garbage.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Who in their fucking right mind thought it would be better to have a silent Big E Langston stand ringside doing jack shit than to have Flair manage Ziggler? They better do a fucking angle where Flair betrays Miz and aligns himself with Ziggler.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

FAN DAN GOOOOOOO debut tonight? Awesomeness! #Boknows


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Taker2theMoon said:


> I'm pissed. I came home 15 minutes late and missed out on Taker's return. The fact that WWE.com is only sharing one minute of it displeases me even more. :gus


There was only one minute of it...


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

wow cue awful king joke....


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Ric Flair, go with Ziggles. ya know ya wanna


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> That's pretty much all it was, though. He walked to the ring and literally disappeared. Probably the worst Taker comeback ever, sadly. But at least he's back.





James1o1o said:


> WWE.com are showing the entire return. :lmao He came out and disappeared before the show started.


Oh....okay then. bama


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Ziggler has AJ and Big-E how many more fucking people do you want the guy to have at ringside. If he needs so many people to back him up he is obviously shit.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

HeliWolf said:


> Because he's a face? A cheesy face with a shit eating grin who tries to hard to sound tough?


Okay? 

So, want me go over the list of other superstars who do the same shit? Miz isn't that bad. 

The hate is fucking ridiculous. "WELL, HE'S JUST SILLY LOOKING". Yeah, look at Roidback.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You know, I gotta give Miz credit for bagging Maryse. Homeboy must got some incredible swag.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

The Brown Horatio said:


> did someone mention Big E?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Its that sleeper hold that's put down so many superstars.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Who in their fucking right mind thought it would be better to have a silent Big E Langston stand ringside doing jack shit than to have Flair manage Ziggler? They better do a fucking angle where Flair betrays Miz and aligns himself with Ziggler.


Agree. Big E is the biggest waste of space on the roster. He literally has nothing to offer.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Crowd is dead.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Poor Flair.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Taker2theMoon said:


> I'm pissed. I came home 15 minutes late and missed out on Taker's return. The fact that WWE.com is only sharing one minute of it displeases me even more. :gus


They only shared a minute because it was only a minute.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Winner of the fatal four way tonight stands in the center of the ring then the lights go out.

*insert what happens next here*


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The best advice Flair can give is never get married.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

WrestlinFan said:


> "The Nature Boy" The Miz
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


"The Nature Boy" Bo Dallas styling and profiling wooo


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*"Meh" match.

Show needs more








*


----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

I am a Miz mark but I was Ahmed Johnson mark too


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Sad to see that Flair is in Miz corner and not Zigglers


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

* I enjoy Miz's matches, I just can't stand his current persona. It's fucking embarrassing... like most babyfaces. *


----------



## theredcomet7 (Mar 5, 2013)

When the F is Dolph gonna cash in on MiTB?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Headliner said:


> You know, I gotta give Miz credit for bagging Maryse. Homeboy must got some incredible swag.


You seen her without make up? Dog. Honestly.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Knowledge Flair imparts on Miz:

How to skip out on a bar tab.
How to skip out on a mortgage.
How to skip out on a wrestling company.
How to skip out on a marriage.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

That was the best selling of an axe handle I have ever seen.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

There will be a huge twist, Ric Flair will attack The Miz, then start managing Bo Dallas.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Amber B said:


> They only shared a minute because it was only a minute.


Yeah I gathered as much by now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The Double Axe Handle off the top rope would of got a pop 40 years ago lol.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Thats it for me, this is terrible, skipping the rest of the show.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

please break him Big E


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Someone gif Langston's reaction. :lmao


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

LOL @ Big E noselling


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Dark Church said:


> The best advice Flair can give is never get married.


Or become a booker and give yourself a few World Title reigns.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Knife edge chops have no effect on DEM TITTIES


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Ziggler better not tap.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Good match this.Hopefully get some DX interaction next.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

In case you missed my answer, J2D, here it is again: 

I like Miz. I was psyched for him to turn face. Problem is, he turned the current typical WWE face -- bully, hypocrite, etc. I was rooting for him to go to Del Rio route with his face turn.

And he needs to just stop with the figure four.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Flair :lmao


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

...ridiculous.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*AJ's Ass :yum:*


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Selling like a mother fucker


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Taker2theMoon said:


> I'm pissed. I came home 15 minutes late and missed out on Taker's return. The fact that WWE.com is only sharing one minute of it displeases me even more. :gus


You saw all of it.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Naitch used chops. 
It's not very effective...
"Sorry brother."


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Aaaaaahhhh...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what a terrible finish, zigger still cant get a win


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Fucking Miz...


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

LMFAO at Ziggler losing. IWC in meltdown with tears LOL


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

fuck this company


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

And this is why the WWE had gone downhill.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Why are they treating Ziggler like this?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Flair crotch thrusting. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Give me a fucking break. A clean win? fpalm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Mr. Money in the Bank!!! 


Loses Again.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao That's your next WHC folks.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The last time Flair was interesting was during his feud with Jay Lethal a.k.a AJ Lee's free trainer....I mean ex boyfriend.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Vince be trolling.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Fucking horrible. This is burying Ziggler. Complete garbage.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Did flair just like crotch thrust the ropes?


----------



## theredcomet7 (Mar 5, 2013)

theredcomet7 said:


> When the F is Dolph gonna cash in on MiTB?


not anytime soon if he's tapping to the figure 4 on live TV WTF


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

:lmao Flair thrusting towards AJ.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

fpalm fpalm fpalm

At Ziggler jobbing to The Miz of all people. Just to desperately put over Miz because he's with Flair.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Ziggler tapping out again! :lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

NAITCH :lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lmao that was awesome. Hate this Mis and Figure four lock storyline. Just cuz he is doing it doesn't make it as powerful as Flairs.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

WTF are they doing with Ziggler, fuck this company....


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Miz and that figure 4 is awful.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

DROP THAT ELBOW FLAIR WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

I fucking hate this shit


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Yep this crowd is awesome. Do more old school shows pls wwe.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

You have got to be kidding me. A barely over Miz made the MITB holder tap out to a move he sucks at. Creative is on drugs.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh just fuck off WWE. Bury Ziggler more why don't you, you twats.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

fuck this company


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

The downward spiral of Ziggler's booking continues.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

Unreal. Ziggler is a fucking jobber now.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Big E no selling Flair's chops haha.

And fuck sake Ziggler tapped? Argh.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Crowd wasn't dead. Stop crying. 

Here come the tears of the IWC that Ziggler tapped out.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Future World Champion: *Yes*
Current World Jobber: *You Damn Right*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

And Flair gyrates A.J.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*:lmao @ Miz*


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Ok match. I don't care what anyone says Miz and Flair are fun to watch paired. LOL at none of Flairs attack working


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

Man that was so gay. Because Flairs out here, we HAVE to finish it on his signature move!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Miz is being a cunt near Ric Flair and it makes me sad


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

Has Big E Langston EVER helped Ziggler actually win a match? EVER?


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Time for the ole Flair/Miz circle jerk


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Another loss for Ziggler, how fucking bad do you want the money in the bank briefcase holder look?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> Knowledge Flair imparts on Miz:
> 
> How to skip out on a bar tab.
> How to skip out on a mortgage.
> ...


:lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> You know, I gotta give Miz credit for bagging Maryse. Homeboy must got some incredible swag.


Nah, he was probably the only dude on the roster that spoke fluent french so she settled.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

MIZ WON EVEN WITH INTERFERENCE!!!!! WHHHYYYYY FUCK THIS GODDAMNED COMPANY!!!!!! THEY COULDN'T BOOK A PROPER MATCH IN A LIBARY FFS!!! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

My man BIG E looks fresh off the fucking boat.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Well...alrighty then...:lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Flair and Miz attacking Lil Jimmy. Aren't they supposed to be faces?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Ziggler tapping out to that disgrace. I'll never be able to take him seriously as champion.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

lmao Big E Langston is hilarious


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Got this from another forum


> Since winning Money in the Bank (not including house shows);
> 
> 03/05/13 - lost to The Miz
> 02/25/13 - lost to Ryback
> ...


unk


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:lmao at Flair when he noticed Big E was no selling.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ziggler tapped?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone notice Flair trying to hunt down AJ htere? Kinda creepy.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WTF does the WWE see in the Miz, and what did Ziggler do to not win a match in 2013 yet


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Seriously, why can't this guy stop buying extra medium singlets

They don't fit, son


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Lol as soon as Show came out, I thought "Cue Sheamus, a battle of the people with no story line going into wrestlemania..."


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

you gotta be kidding me with this shit. ugh just get it off my screen
miz
flair
king
cole.... wow all things i hate. one of the few times i REALLY wanted to see ziggler win


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Amber B said:


> The last time Flair was interesting was during his feud with Jay Lethal a.k.a AJ Lee's free trainer....I mean ex boyfriend.


You just throwing shade all over the place tonight. :lmao


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

All good fun but WTF are they doing to Ziggler?


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

holt_hogan said:


> You seen her without make up? Dog. Honestly.


Have you see any women without makeup?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Ziggler ain't SHIT. HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

What in the name of fuck are they doing with Ziggler?


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Dolph Ziggler will have no legitimacy when he cash in the MITB briefcase :no:


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

[email protected] at the JOB SQUAD sign


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

The Miz beats Ziggler?Really?To fuck giving the WHC to Dolph after the way he's been built the last few months.


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

is it me or is cole's face look bloated as fuck


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm here to job the world! :jay2


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> Knowledge Flair imparts on Miz:
> How to skip out on a wrestling company.


We can only hope, buddy.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Some things just belong together. Flair and Miz aren't among them.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Epic music


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

hazuki said:


> Got this from another forum
> 
> 
> unk


Holy fuck that's a lot of losses.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Attitude music.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yes Rock is not last for once


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> Miz is being a cunt near Ric Flair and it makes me sad


To be fair, Miz is generally a cunt where-ever he goes. Just happens to be near Flair now.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

LAWLER YOU'VE FUCKING LOST IT

YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU'RE SAYING

FUCKING FUCK YOU YOU FUCKING FUCK


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Why make Ziggler tap? Why?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Since AJ has been in Zigglers corner...Ziggler has become irrelevant


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

2000 WF theme in the background lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh god a John Cena promo is coming


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


> Ziggler tapped?


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

Rock and Cena on early tonight.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Rock next?

Taker must be showing at the Main Even.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Totally love that they are using the old school Raw music. Oh that sounds great.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I demand old-school Rock!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Old school Raw was only 2 hours. Can they please follow that tradition tonight?


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> Anyone notice Flair trying to hunt down AJ htere? Kinda creepy.


Flair don't discriminate.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

alrudd said:


> The Miz beats Ziggler?Really?To fuck giving the WHC to Dolph after the way he's been built the last few months.


Apparently all he's going to be is a transitional champion.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cena/Rock debate. Woah boy, here we go.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I hope Ziggler loses when he cashes in, turns face and wins some damn matches.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Absolutely ridiculous. Whether you're a fan of Ziggler or not irrelevant.

This miz doing flair's figure 4 wasn't entertaining the first time, and it's not any better this time.

Then considering the fact they're burying their MITB holder, meaning if he loses his cash in it devalues the whole concept. If he does cash in they've done nothing to build him as champion.

If it wasn't for the slight enjoyment of seeing AJ's ass as she distracted the ref, then this match was worthless, which is a shame.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Would give anything to see AJ do Velvet Sky's ring entrance in those little jean shorts.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

ALL TOGETHER NOW for background music SELLING THE SEGMENT TO ME. Damn I feel like something interesting might happen just cause of that music


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Here comes the point counterpoint


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I can't get over the attitude era song it's so kickass and nostalgic.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> My man BIG E looks fresh off the fucking boat.


*

Yep, right off of the Gay Pride Parade Cruise. *


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

LOL @ Ziggler tears.


----------



## gaco (May 7, 2011)

those themes when announcing what's Next is awesome.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Taker must be showing at the Main Even.


Hope so.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> Anyone notice Flair trying to hunt down AJ htere? Kinda creepy.












they got history from the last time Naitch was there and she was handing out sugars in the back


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

J2D said:


> Crowd wasn't dead. Stop crying.
> 
> Here come the tears of the IWC that Ziggler tapped out.


its not that he tapper...pay attention.

Ziggler has all that help, continues to lose, and hasnt actually won a match cleanly in about a month. 

But yes, tell us more about how we're crying. If the WWE didnt want him to look strong, they shouldnt have booked him to be the next heavyweight champ by giving him MITB.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

leon79 said:


> Epic music


Never gets old.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

There's no stupid mood lighting in the crowd either. I wish the WWE had a cock, so I could suck it in term to convince them to use this set permanently. I am just going bat shit crazy over how awesome this set and the crowd is without the mood light. GAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Up next: Cena-Rock: Point/Counterpoint, AKA, "I change the channel."


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Why cant we just have Rock on the ring? no need to ruin the segment with Cena in there


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

dan the marino said:


> Cena/Rock debate. Woah boy, here we go.


At least it'd be out of the way.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

WANT MORE SHIELD.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

BigWillie54 said:


> Have you see any women without makeup?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


What's even funnier is nothing comes up when you search AJ Lee without make up.

How the hell does that guy even know what she looks like?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Jesus, they could book a wet flannel against Harvey Wippleman's glasses in the Raw main event and Lawler would still call it the 'biggest main event in the history of Raw'.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*If cena is going to have this face :cena2 all the time during the promo with Rock, I'm going to jump off a balcony*


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Time to re-run last years raw.
Rock vs Cena same old shit promo I suspect


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Taker must be showing at the Main Even.


That sounds delicious.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

OMG! Dat old Raw music before commercials. I'm fucking losing it!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Nah, he was probably the only dude on the roster that spoke fluent french so she settled.


Urban legend, he doesn't speak fluent french...


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

miz with flair is pretty much just


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

im so glad natch gave miz his finisher! miz is the new flair!!!


----------



## xhc (Oct 17, 2010)

Cena/Rock pointy-counter thing next? What is gonna close the show then? Punk/Taker staredown?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ziggler Mark said:


> its not that he tapper...pay attention.
> 
> Ziggler has all that help, continues to lose, and hasnt actually won a match cleanly in about a month.
> 
> But yes, tell us more about how we're crying. If the WWE didnt want him to look strong, they shouldnt have booked him to be the next heavyweight champ by giving him MITB.


Your crying. Daniel Bryan lost for 3 straight months before cashing in his MITB. The same people who screamed and yelled for his debut, and the Shield ect.. fuck.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> yes Rock is not last for once


Give it time. We don't necessarily know that yet.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*FEED ME MORE.*


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

1999 Rejex said:


> That sounds delicious.


I second that statement...and that gif sort of.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> There's no stupid mood lighting in the crowd either. I wish the WWE had a cock, so I could suck it in term to convince them to use this set permanently. I am just going bat shit crazy over how awesome this set and the crowd is without the mood light. GAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


So thats what it was! The crowd seemed different to me (in a good way) and I couldn't figure it out. Thought it might be the see thru barrier they were using, but it was the mood lighting. This is much better.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

You just got through watching an old man thrust his junk at a under-age looking woman

Now learn to read kids.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

The Rock....??? WHAT?!

HE IS THERE

OH MY GOD


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

You know what? I change my mind. I'm keeping it on to catch the #fuckery in all it's glory.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh hey guys the Roid has found time to bless us with his presence.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Rock's not old-schoolin' it.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

How the hell dif miz go from second top star in the company to ric flair tribute act? Maybe punk will be running a round with a 4x4 chanting USA this time next year


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Ziggler might be the worst booked wrestler ever.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

King and Lawler say Old School Raw every 30 seconds. As if people didn't already know.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey Rock Hey!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> Knowledge Flair imparts on Miz:
> 
> How to skip out on a bar tab.
> How to skip out on a mortgage.
> ...


*And AJ can teach Flair how to skip around the ring.*


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I hope this point/counterpoint is just Cena pointing to the WM sign, then Rocky points to it in a slightly confrontational manner, then BAM, commercial.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:rock3 GOAT that will lose to :cena2


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ROCK!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*:rock already?
Fuck yes :mark:*


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Where's the shirt?! Where are the sunglasses?!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

J2D said:


> What's even funnier is nothing comes up when you search AJ Lee without make up.
> 
> How the hell does that guy even know what she looks like?


He said Maryse, not AJ.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey look guys, the WWE Champion is actually on Raw...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So is Truth going to come out as K-Kwik to rap and tap dance for the man? Or is he going to come out as R-Truth to talk to his invisible friend like that one crazy cracked out ***** in every hood?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So...no dress shorts and loafers sans socks?


----------



## Minder Jahal (Dec 17, 2012)

The Rock should of came out to one of his older themes.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

The Rick in the Impact Zone


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

SP103 said:


> Your crying. Daniel Bryan lost for 3 straight months before cashing in his MITB. The same people who screamed and yelled for his debut, and the Shield ect.. fuck.


Might not be the best counter-example to be fair.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Great to actually see the WWE Champ on Raw this weeek.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

The new belt has grown on me, I hope when Cena wins the belt he doesn't change it.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Twice in a lifetime sign :lol


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Best non-hollywood rock theme!


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Miz impersonating Flair is stupid.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

The Rock is in the building!!

THE ROCK IS IN THE BUILDING IN THE FLESH

dancing baby buddah oh my lord!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

They're tired of you, John.... I want you to listen to the people John, listen.... **random chant**

I need this win, OI overcame Punk last week and I will be champion, Duane... ¬_¬


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

wow look at all those people sitting on their hands.... fpalm
and now king is trying to push it like people are actually freaking out! :lmao


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

The Rock should have came out wearing his $1000 shirts. Old school.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Its only true old school if Rock comes out with hair


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Time for Rock/Cena..


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Twinkie tits, popcorn farts, fruity pebbles, poop reference, and candy ass mentions inbound

:StephenA


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

Where are the peoples sunglasses? D: This is not old school rock.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Um, damn that's not really a Rock pop.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Was hoping rock would come out to his '98 theme


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for finding time to show up to the place where you're the champ, Rock.


----------



## Lurkin (Feb 26, 2013)

Shitt? why does everyone hate miz?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Why is he so wet


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Damn that title looks good!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I wanted 500 dollar shirts


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is there a reason why Rock couldn't have came out to his old theme? I mean it just seems like it would have fit... guess the only thing old school tonight is the set.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

CharliePrince said:


> The Rock is in the building!!
> 
> THE ROCK IS IN THE BUILDING IN THE FLESH
> 
> dancing baby buddah oh my lord!


*Don't know if it's a gimmick or not, but don't stop doing what you do :lol*


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

This crowd sucks.. Where's this show at?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

"The 16000 fans are here for The Rock and they're here for Old School Raw!" - Jerry Lawler

WHAT ELSE WOULD THEY BE THERE FOR, OH MY FUCKING GOD YOU FRUSTRATE ME TO NO END


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

The NEW WWE Champion? Been over a month. Wouldn't use the word "new".


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

you know at first sight the belt wasn't blingy/shiney enough

but now??

when the light catches it..

FIRE!!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Time for some point-counterpoint lol. Hoping this feud starts off well.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

This crowd is god-awful.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Da Rock about to blast cena on the mic again.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

I've seen more Austin signs tonight than I have Dwayne ones. 

:troll

Seriously.




TheBkMogul said:


> This crowd is god-awful.


Negged on recharge.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Surely this should be a Pipers Pit #oldschool? or at least a showreel?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Tonight is the night.

Rock vs Cena vs Bo Dallas.

Its going to happen.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Talk already.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

This is old school alright. Yep. I would've suggested to use Rocks old theme, such an obvious thing to do


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Just talk, please. He does this every time.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

i like the rock a lot but i don't find myself excited for this feud whatsoever.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

He hasn't he been out in the ring for five minutes, and the Rock is already sweating like a god damn pig. WTF.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Come on already.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I see kiddies cheering The Rock...


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

SJFC said:


> How the hell dif miz go from second top star in the company to ric flair tribute act? Maybe punk will be running a round with a 4x4 chanting USA this time next year


ya he's the next flair not a tribute act so learn better!! miz is the best in the company and will be 17 time champ wooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

CharliePrince said:


> you know at first sight the belt wasn't blingy/shiney enough
> 
> but now??
> 
> ...


Dude you did it a few weeks ago, and you're doing it again, but I seriously want to punch you more and more with EVERY POST YOU MAKE.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Lets hope he doesn't have shit written on his wrist again :lmao


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Awww...mic didn't malfunction again


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I guess it's just me, but I've really liked Raw sofar. The whole vibe is awesome, it opened with a tease of taker (think he'll be back to stop the show) which really made me sit up and pay attention, then the setup to what I hope will be a good fatal fourway, Ryback vs Cesaro could've been squashier (I'm a silver linings type of guy), the Henry staredown (book it!), some oldschool Naich strutting (am I the only one lmao at him thrusting his crotch repeatedly at AJ after Ziggler tapped?) and now an early getting out of the way of the obligatory Cena segment. 

Still Fan Dan Go to come, probably a shield siting.. I'm good sofar!


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

James1o1o said:


> Hey look guys, the WWE Champion is actually on Raw...


not to wrestle of course.... a non televison wrestling champion... what a fuckin joke

all because Vince made wrestling a dirty word. :heyman


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Standing OVATION again


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Who's jobbing to Fandango tonight? They already used Ryder, so I'm going with someone from 3 Man Band.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That belt is starting to grow on me. 

Maybe I'm just happy about losing the fucking spinner.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

praise the lord ah a miracle has happened, from the heaven the rock is appearing live tonight not via satelite


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

And here we go fpalm


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Skybs said:


> *If cena is going to have this face :cena2 all the time during the promo with Rock, I'm going to jump off a balcony*


Bookmarking this post.

Come on John, you know what you have to do.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Wow. I really just don't care about this right now.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Why am I hearing about your travel plans? Am I married to you? Get on with it!


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

I can't wait for The Rock to not mention the WWE title match at Mania.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Still surreal seeing Rock with the title.

Awesome.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TheAverageGuy said:


> This is old school alright. Yep. I would've suggested to use Rocks old theme, such an obvious thing to do


That's honestly his best theme.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lawler and Cole please don't laugh


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

sigh, snore, slap


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

VRsick said:


> Why is he so wet


Rock just pulled his head out of Triple H's pants.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Rock Don't need a Jacket, Woman:rock3


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh great Dwayne's here to cut another terrible promo. Can't wait for him to leave again.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

Here we go again with these lame ass stories.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Rock really seems to know how to NOT build a match :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugh time for a 10 minute long pointless Rock story with King and Lawler giggling like school girls the entire time.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Beat his rambling ass John


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The Rock hates women.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Okay. The belt is growing on me. 

Just stop rocky. Ugh he's as bad as cena with promos now


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I know it's worthless, but I just sent an email to WWE feedback BEGGING them to consider using this titantron and set full time. I can't get over how awesome it is not having the crappy moodlighting. Honestly, I feel like I'm way more focused on the show and the wrestling now. There isn't the big distraction from the crappy moodlight and big lights around the titantron screen.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

"this city" :lmao
Playing it safe?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

"Sweet Harlem shaking Honey Boo Boo" fpalm


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh god Lawler and Cole are laughing.

MAKE IT STOP.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

King and Cole need to choke on their headsets.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Que the Coke/Lawler chuckles.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Sweet harlem shaking honey booboo and ice on the peoples nipples

Oh god lol


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

"The peoples nipples"

I think that's set the tone for the Rock vs Cena promo we're about to get.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Bearodactyl said:


> I guess it's just me, but I've really liked Raw sofar. The whole vibe is awesome, it opened with a tease of taker (think he'll be back to stop the show) which really made me sit up and pay attention, then the setup to what I hope will be a good fatal fourway, Ryback vs Cesaro could've been squashier (I'm a silver linings type of guy), the Henry staredown (book it!), some oldschool Naich strutting (am I the only one lmao at him thrusting his crotch repeatedly at AJ after Ziggler tapped?) and now an early getting out of the way of the obligatory Cena segment.
> 
> Still Fan Dan Go to come, probably a shield siting.. I'm good sofar!


Me too brudda. Ignore the other unfulfilled **** and lesbians here.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I reckon during this shite feud I could learn to tolerate Cena if it means he beats The fucking Rock.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

But rock, you did "finally the rock has come bak to buffalo" 2 years ago via satellite


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

wow what a great match.... oh wait... he is just here to talk again.... great. havent seen this for the last two months

the rock did this
the rock said that
and then FINALLY i came back here!
not to wrestle for your ticket prices... but to promote WM or what ever ppv you have to pay to see my ass on...
see you at WM...
BRING MONEY.
man fuck the rock. i was happy he returned... till i found out he didnt really return


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Cool story, bro.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

He's talking about the weather you guys :mark:


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> Why am I hearing about your travel plans? Am I married to you? Get on with it!


AM I MARRIED TO YOU? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

Colonel_Slapnuts said:


> Que the Coke/Lawler chuckles.


there chuckling cuz rocks funny!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

TripleG said:


> That belt is starting to grow on me.
> 
> Maybe I'm just happy about losing the fucking spinner.


*The belt looks awesome, a lot of people are never pleased.*


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

NO. BOO THIS MAN


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I got on a plane
Seat wasn't that comfortable
Went to the bathroom, had a nice #2
Got off the plane
Car was late
Got here late
FINALLY..........


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

VRsick said:


> Why is he so wet


He's already gassed from walking down to the ring.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Another crap promo from the rock. Honey Boo Boo

really rock


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

That belt looks.....cheap....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Cena cuts this exact promo and gets murdered by a determined band of forumites


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

God damn, his promos.. fpalm


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

YES HUBBIE!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

The fuck is this old, bald black man talking about?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Champ is Here :cena3


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol at Lawler saying, "what is this?" :lmao*


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Here comes your next wwe champion folks


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Let the fireworks begin folks 

get cha popcorn ready


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

The pleb is here!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Never thought I'd be glad to see John Cena


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Man Child McGee is HERE!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The Harlem Shake? It looks and sounds like Harlem alright. Like 5 days of Heroine withdrawal while sleeping on a park bench..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WWE is just asking me to stream Mania illegally this year. I appreciate it.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Boos for Cena! I love it!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Love the John Cena boo's.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes the man who will be winning at WM John Cena!!!!!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

John Cena - CHEER THIS MAN!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Here comes Shitena


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> I got on a plane
> Seat wasn't that comfortable
> Went to the bathroom, had a nice #2
> Got off the plane
> ...


:lol


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Whats the point in old school raw if nothing is acgtually old school.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

WRONG MUSIC :lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Well...here we go.*


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

freezing nipples, harlem shaking honey boo boo? what is this guy talking about


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Shut your damn mouth, Lawler. For fuck sake.


----------



## RedRossi (Jan 27, 2013)

Cena coming out of the AE stage just is not right looking at all


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Crowd better boo this shit.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Hopefully Cena can salvage this abomination of a promo.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

"John Cena's going to interrupt The Rock?" - Jerry Lawler


Okay I'm just going to quote every stupid as fuck this braindead dimwit has to say tonight.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Never thought I would say this but I am happy Cena came out lol


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Cookie Monster said:


> Never thought I'd be glad to see John Cena


Exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Looking forward to Rock Cena X at Mania 37.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

There I was hoping Cena would tear a muscle running.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Here comes John "Can't sell a feud" Cena. This should be horrible. Please prove me wrong


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> Never thought I'd be glad to see John Cena


I wouldn't know what that feels like.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

As lame as current day Rock is, it still don't get any lamer than this clown fpalm

Embarrassing to wrestling.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Irony in Cena coming out to stop from Rock rambling


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Colonel_Slapnuts said:


> Que the Coke/Lawler chuckles.


Hope they don't make a habit of Cena talking to the camera and Cole responds to his rhetorical statements.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh I see the kiddies booing Cena. 

Rise above It John!


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

Cena just go away.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Rock really seems to know how to NOT build a match :lol


He kinda does that every promo, he'll just ramble for the first 3-4 minutes about pointless shit. :lmao I love it.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Punter said:


> NO. BOO THIS MAN


Cena will be booed at Mania


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"yeah, but you don't interrupt The Rock"


No King, because Punk didn't do it weeks ago and Cena has never done it in the past. fpalm


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cenas dog tags have a small picture of Kendra lust on them that's why he kisses them


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Face vs Face. Fuck this shit


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Yesterday, a woman gave me a car just because she thinks I'm awesome. The blue book is $18,000. One would think that I'd be in a perpetually good mood after that. This show has ruined my mood.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Y'know I'm pretty excellent at ignoring ol' John boy but that exceedingly cocky smile is starting to bug me.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

"The champ is HERE" - Jerry Lawler, upon Cena entering, while THE ROCK IS STANDING IN THE FUCKING CORNER


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

The Belt.

IT SPARKLES!


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Lawler - "The Champ is here".
It's not Cena. Retire.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

THE CHAMP IS HERE.

:cena3


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Ricezilla said:


> freezing nipples, harlem shaking honey boo boo? what is this guy talking about


He knows what the kids are into these days, or something. #tout


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Same promo last year folks


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

"Conquered Hollywood"

Um.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Buffalo, NY. 

Lets start a "WE ALL HATE YOU!" at Cena. It'll make me happy. 

So is Cena sucking up to Rock now?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Time for the Cena/Rock pandering circlejerk promo


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

yay cena! beat rock up!


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah its the same shit last year.


----------



## Minder Jahal (Dec 17, 2012)

STOP CALLING HIM DWAYNE.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

"I have been waiting for this moment for a year" :cena3

So this was planned a day after wrestlemania...


----------



## RedRossi (Jan 27, 2013)

Conquered during the AE?? Meh....Conquered Hollywood?? WHAT THE FUCK????


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

wish cena was heel ffs, sick of face v face cena


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*


VRsick said:



Whats the point in old school raw if nothing is acgtually old school.

Click to expand...

Ring, Ropes, Stage, commentator clothes, music,

...rton?*


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

DWAYNE
DWAYNE
DWAYNE
DWAYNE
DWAYNE
DWAYNE
DWAYNE
DWAYNE
DWAYNE
DWAYNE
DWAYNE
DWAYNE
DWAYNE
DWAYNE
DWAYNE
DWAYNE
DWAYNE 
DWAYNE


also this is literally a JOHN CENA promo.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> He kinda does that every promo, he'll just ramble for the first 3-4 minutes about pointless shit. :lmao I love it.


Don't you think it's about as wrong as him being in the WWE Title match at Wrestlemania?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Think he wanted to be an NFL player...


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

You didn't HAVE to come out right this moment John. If you had any remorse you'd leave it a little longer and spare us this.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

worthless like this segment


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

RAB said:


> "The champ is HERE" - Jerry Lawler, upon Cena entering, while THE ROCK IS STANDING IN THE FUCKING CORNER


He said that Cena is looking to say it after Wresltmania. Yes Lawler sucks now, but stop hating on every single line.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

RISE ABOVE THE LOSS CENA


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

LMFAO CENA SUCKS CHANTS


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

LOL at boos for Cena. he looks like such a cunt every time he waits for the chorus and turns around to the camera.

He said DWAYNE 5 seconds into the first promo unk


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

CENA SUCKS CENA SUCKS CENA SUCKS


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Cena sucks!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Fuck this. Even the animals are ready for Mania. Too bad this mania will suck.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

lol at the Cena sucks chants


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

BUFFALO. YOU'RE DOING IT RIGHT :mark:


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

At least Rock is likeable in his rambling stories, this one was short anyway.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Cena you haven't failed in all your career. cept your promos.

CENA SUCKS.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

How can he even take this promo seriously? He main evented just about every pay per view. I just don't get it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena, I'm pretty sure Rock lost three Wrestlemania main events in a row. He sort of became the Jim Kelly of Wrestlemania for a bit there. 

Stop whining.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! 

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Face vs Face at WM, and they're both utterly dislikable shits.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Cena is so full of shit. Fucking hypocrite.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Snore, this shit was stale a year ago. Main events should have been punk/rock for the title and Cena/taker


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Where is CM Punk? Come out and reclaim your spot!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm so conflicted. Who do I cheer?!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

LOL that chant was appropriate.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Can;t wait to see the reaction here when Cena buries Punk after WM for the next 6 months. Going to be hilarious.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't care about this feud. I'm calling it now, all of 3 Man Band jobs to Fandango tonight.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh now, he's selling the loss?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The Rock never fails at life. He made it in the NFL you know.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

lmao banging a porn star was a RESULT of losing to the ROCK


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Why is he complaining now? He didn't give a fuck the night after WM 28


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh look Cena is actually selling this feud instead of rambling on about what happened at an airport.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Why does Cena salute? He's never been in the army. His moves of doom wouldn't last 5 seconds against some bloke with nitroglycerin strapped to his chest.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

If Cena doesn't turn heel from this then fuck them for wasting their fans time with this garbage.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

i wish brocks music would hit. he runs down. destroys both the rock and cena and silently leaves.... only thing that can save this... pure destruction.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Rock caused Cena's divorced. Forced him to cheat on his wife.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

You NEEDED to win that match? Could've fooled me Cena, I would never have been able to tell from your promos or anything.

Would've been nice if he had, you know, built this up and actually sold the loss for once.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

RedRossi said:


> Conquered during the AE?? Meh....Conquered Hollywood?? WHAT THE FUCK????


I didn't know being a B lister is conquering hollywood.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Then please John, DO crawl in a hole in go away.*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

So this point counterpoint shit is just a regular ass promo?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Boy, for a guy who suddenly was tormented for a year after that loss you sure were a happy-go-lucky fuck.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:mark: Tear up DAT MIC, Cena.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Cena implying his divorce was because he loss to the ROCK :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao Cena feels worthless


----------



## username555 (Jan 2, 2005)

Hey Cena, no one gives a fuck.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

This obsession must have been why he hasn't mentioned that match since the Raw after Mania.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

This obsession must have been why he hasn't mentioned that match since the Raw after Mania.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Coincidence :lmao


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I could swear I saw this same exact feud last year. That's like a full year, so WWE probably figures it qualifies as OLD SCHOOL.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Rock lost at Mania more than what he won. Get over it Cena


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

lol Cena just discovered booking.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

John Cena Redemption !!!! lol


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Wait, is he subliminally blaming his divorce on his loss to The Rock ?

:cena2


----------



## joshrulez2 (Apr 23, 2007)

CENA SUCKS


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

Does Cena have a lisp today or something?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Good god that belt is so fucking hideous


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Great promo from Cena here.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Good to see Cena selling his loss. Solid promo so far.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Not coincidence, John. Booking.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

The only thing Cena fails at is marriage.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Blah blah blah, what's next on the program?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

The only collapse you had after Wrestlemania, was your marriage and a porn star fucked that, not the ROCK!


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Is Cena blaming his divorce on the Rock?


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

I couldnt cope with tha fact i lost says the guy who was smiling the next night he lost wow this guy is an idiot


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

No John. It's not coincidence. It's shitty WWE booking.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Cena: I get all the chances!!! :cena4


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao THEY'RE REALLY TRYING TO MAKE IT SEEM LIKE THE LOSS ACTUALLY AFFECTED HIM. 
I. CAN. NOT.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Sort of like how your New England Patriots got a second chance to beat The Giants in the Super Bowl, right Cena? 

Oh wait!


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

look you guys might not like it but being from wny, the rocks story about the weather was good.

we take pride in our cold, we are happy when people compliment us for living in it. It may mean noting to you guys but for all of wny they will talk about this for years


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"Do ya think its a coincident?" no John Vince booked it that way.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why is he bringing this up now?
Why is the sky blue? What is the meaning of life?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Can we get Punk and Cena to trade places right now, please? I miss Punk/Rock.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

A lot of Cena/Punk butthurt tonight.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Can;t wait to see the reaction here when Cena buries Punk after WM for the next 6 months. Going to be hilarious.


Pretty sure everyone expects it. Cena taking >2 pinfall losses this year would shock me.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

holt_hogan said:


> Why does Cena salute? He's never been in the army. His moves of doom wouldn't last 5 seconds against some bloke with nitroglycerin strapped to his chest.


He was in the marine, duhhh. That makes him a military man.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

at least he isn't smiling.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

"Gifted" is the right word for it.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

For the love of god stfu Cena LOOL

Both these guys are ass on the mic right now


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh, you were gifted a second chance, alright, Cena.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

Flame of Olympus said:


> Fuck this. Even the animals are ready for Mania. Too bad this mania will suck.


i just want you to know i was staring at your sig pic because it is more intresting than this segment! thanks for saving me from crippling boredom!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Loses to The Rock at Mania.
Goes on to beat Brock Lesnar at Extreme Rules, wins Money in the Bank and goes on to win the Royal Rumble within the next year.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

This promo is so full of shit, I can't believe people are buying what he's saying.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice to see a serious promo from Cena


----------



## RedRossi (Jan 27, 2013)

checkcola said:


> I didn't know being a B lister is conquering hollywood.


Exactly...Fucking stupid


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Shield incoming


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

At least Cena is serious this time.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm liking the promo.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Punk got 2 chances, John-boy*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

KingOfKings said:


> Wait, is he subliminally blaming his divorce on his loss to The Rock ?
> 
> :cena2


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Hear those Cena sucks chants


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

KingOfKings said:


> Wait, is he subliminally blaming his divorce on his loss to The Rock ?
> 
> :cena2


Because Rock when I was having sex with my wife it wasn't her I was thinking about, it was YOU!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

What collapse? You won most of your matches this year and even beat a returning Brock Lesnar. LOL at him treating his lose as something important when he shrugged off the match last year and shrugs off most of his loses. Go ahead John and tell us again how it doesn't matter if you lose a title match because you can always get another one later.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Really good promo from Cena, now if only he sold his loss to the rock throughout the year and after the match until now....


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Admitedly, I'm not a fan of Mark Henry; however, him vs Ryback... that kinda interest me.

Weird, I've never seen the WWE go from one match into another.

Fucking Ryder squash


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The new belt is growing on me.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Fire? Desire?

He talkin' bout Rick James and Teena?


----------



## denjin09 (Jun 28, 2011)

dat terrible camera-shooting showing the other camera man


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

"I'm going to right the biggest wrong in my life"

He's gonna hunt that porn star down and unfuck her


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

fpalm.....................


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Rocky kissing Cena's ass lol


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Ugh, why the fuck are they putting each other over?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Seeing this promo now made me realize that Punk is so much better on mic than John Cena and he pretty much carried their entire fued. Damn, a NY crowd and its that quiet?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Well when are they gonna start making out.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Bullshit Dwayne. Punk has that passion.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Rock buries the Locker Room.

Sick.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Punk has more passion than Cena


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This is like Hogan/Warrior for people who don't give a shit about anything ever and never will and ugh


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Rock's burying the locker room. Cena's the only one with passion???


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

RedRossi said:


> Exactly...Fucking stupid


C-lister get it right


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I fucking can't.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Gay.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Good to see Cena selling his loss. Solid promo so far.


Shame it's a year too late for anyone to buy it.

lol someone told The Rock to put over Cena. It'd be nice if they'd actually tear into someone for once.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

who said rock can't cut a promo, this is intense


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Rock burying the WWE lockerroom.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Is Dwayne already out of breathe just from talking? :lmao #needles2asses


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah this all will end with a handshake at Mania.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Was that a brief CM Punk chant a minute ago?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Ugh, why the fuck are they putting each other over?


BEST
IN
THE
BUSINESS


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

God, this is awful.

They're basically just sucking each other's dicks. Again. Fuck this program.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Stop it already. They are both making eachother look like shit.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

This is so terrible.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

cena is so good at promos! im goinf to be soooo glad when cena breaks cm punks champ record


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Holy fuck for letting Rock say that. Worst Rock promo ever. GTFO WWE, when the fuck did Rock ever kiss his opponents ass like that? Strong phaggotry.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

I AM CONNECTED TO YOU ROCK!!!

our bond

our strength

TOGETHER!!!

we kick asses


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Fucking amazing promo. :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The Aesthetic Ray said:


> Fire? Desire?
> 
> He talkin' bout Rick James and Teena?


Oh my god. :lmao


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Rock being corny for yall right now?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

No doubt that cock helmet Rock316 will mention this as the greatest Rock promo EVER :lmao


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Preach Rock!

That's my GOAT!


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

haha i left came back and THEY ARE STILL FUCKING TALKING!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

The fuck is Rock going on about?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

The John Cena year-long redemption is not exactly the same as Bret's redemption in 93-94.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

this shit is so gay
I want wrestling not sentimental bonding shit


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

LOL the WWE roster got Rock


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

James1o1o said:


> Seeing this promo now made me realize that Punk is so much better on mic than John Cena and he pretty much carried their entire fued. Damn, a NY crowd and its that quiet?


Eh, Buffallo is it's own crowd. Far away from NYC. It ain't no Manhattan (MSG/Hammerstein Ballroom) or Brooklyn (Barclay's Center).


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Mike fucking Tyson


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

CharliePrince said:


> I AM CONNECTED TO YOU ROCK!!!
> 
> our bond
> 
> ...


You're like the Rock version of K2 fan


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Woo! Cheap pops!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

That fucking smirk! Damnit cena. He's genius. He's face but that smirk, that smirk is heel.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

"I RESPECT YOU JOHN! EXCEPT WHEN YOU'RE NOT STANDING IN FRONT OF ME. THEN I RAG ON YOU ABOUT YOUR CLOTHES AND I MOCK YOUR FANS FOR BEING PUSSIES!"


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA CENAS TYSON IMPRESSION


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

John he Tyson is a WWE hall of famer. Don't make fun of him.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

and Cena still smiling like a fucking dickhead.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh my god fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

This is awful. it's a love fest between the two who are going at it for the WWE title...come on now.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

I dont like Cena and he just reminded me of Sheamus :/


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

I love how cena only starts giving a shit about feuds/cuts decent promos when he's feuding for the title, what a douchebag.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Swear they gonna suck each other off in a minute...


----------



## RedRossi (Jan 27, 2013)

Mike Tyson impressions.....These 2 some people call the GOAT over Austin and Hogan??? Fuck that!!


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

gdamn cena you're so boring


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did Cena beat Hogan?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:StephenA

Good back and forth and then Cena goes for the Tyson impersonation


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Fuck you Rock for cutting this promo.
Fuck you Cena for following that promo.
Fuck you Vince for letting this promo go on.
Fuck you USA for letting this promo air.
And finally fuck me for watching this promo.

And Mike Tyson also said "I'm going to fuck you until you love me."

Scholar.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Mike Tyson.

DAT PHILOSOPHER.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I wanna die right now.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Mike Tyson a philosopher :lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

mike tyson "i didnt throw my grandma down those stairs."

oh

diffrent qoute.

sorry john.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

His most powerful quote was "Stop screamin' bitch"!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lmao what is this shit. They are literally sucking eachother off. 

Cena hasn beaten Taker at Mania, isn't that something he wants to do.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cena-taker next year. Cena ends the streak


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

"Great philosopher" Mike Tyson :troll :lmao :lmao :lmao :troll


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Cena imitating Tyson was actually pretty funny :lol*


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

did Cena just swear to god?

did i mishear?!

did he swear TO GOD??


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cena's time is now. :lmao
That up and coming Protoype.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

lol @ Cena's serious voice. He sounds like hes giving a eulogy.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

So once Cena wins, can he retire?


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Cena has awesome forearm build. Mirin' especially hard because I'm also putting together my workout plan for the rest of the week during this stale as all hell Honey Boo Boo and People's Nipples against Road to Redemption promo.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh snap! He quoted his theme song! 

Dats da throwdown right there jack!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Jumped every roadblock unk2


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena talking really slowly just made this promo really awkward


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Tyson reference. So is Cena going to bite Dwayne's ear off?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Rock and Cena should just kiss, I'm thinking they are really into each other.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

CharliePrince said:


> I AM CONNECTED TO YOU ROCK!!!
> 
> our bond
> 
> ...


I want to hit you


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

But you've had your time Cena

They're actually being serious this time around. Good


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lmao Cena's Tyson impression. He sounded like Adam Sandler from The Waterboy.


----------



## Takyon Death Yon (Aug 22, 2011)

HAHAHA i am a cena hater but he got me laughing with that tyson bit


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Cena beat the Undertaker at Wrestlemania before? Hmm..He said he did "_everything_."


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> Did Cena beat Hogan?


no you are confusing him with Dwayne Johnson


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

checkcola said:


> Rock burying the WWE lockerroom.


Taking cues from Triple H... Maybe the locker room will stop complaining about The Rock taking their spot.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It's funny, cos this promo makes me wanna bite my own ears off


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Armstrong Buried....


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena it's been your time since 2005. Fuck your watch.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Can we have this John Cena? Can this John Cena stay? I love it.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao

So bad. So fucking bad.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh shit


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena wants to be the best by beating someone who was second string behind Austin.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Cena and Rock your time was both up a long time ago.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

rock hahahahahahaha


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

lol fuck lance armstrong


----------



## martinooo (Apr 2, 2012)

Soupman Prime said:


> :lmao what is this shit. They are literally sucking eachother off.
> 
> Cena hasn beaten Taker at Mania, isn't that something he wants to do.


Yeah, literally...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

MAKE HIM TURN HEEL, ROCKY!!! :mark:




:lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Damn he buried Lance Armstrong too.

QUIT WITH THAT FUCKING SMIRK CENA


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Damn!!!


----------



## RedRossi (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh now that was actually great ha..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rock with a knockout line.

And Cena SMILES.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Boring bullshit


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Cena, what about :taker 8*D*


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Wonder if the ROID knows how ironic that is


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Lance Armstrong: BURIED


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"You is, Heartbreak. I will, Heartbreak."- Mike Tyson 1998
Poet.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Armstrong Buried by The Rock


----------



## RobynHoodie (Jan 29, 2013)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Good to see Cena selling his loss. Solid promo so far.


Maybe for a heel, it sounds stupid hearing a face crying "You don't know what its like to lose" is kind of dumb. He just said now that he beating the Rock is the only thing he hasn't accomplished yet and he needs to, thats a better way of doing it.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

What is, trying too hard.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

That stupid smile.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

"to win everything, you gotta have heart, you just gotta have it in the right place"

the man who said that?

Lance Armstrong. He was full of crap and so are you

LOL!!!

ROCKY! ROCKY!!! ROCKY!!!!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Okay that line was good hahahaha


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

ARMSTRONG CHANTS

:lol

I fucking can't :lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn, this is actually good.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

WHY IS HE SMILING


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Cena no selling the Rock's promos again.

Can't wait till Rock knocks him out for it.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

This was a great phrase, Rock redeemed himself lol.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

SEND FOR THE MAN!


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

That Cena smirk............fpalm


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Rock, I don't think you have a leg to stand on when it comes to Armstrong, they don't call you The Roid for nothing.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Let's quote people!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ironic, coming from the ROID.

:troll


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Now THAT is what you call an ether line. Comparing Cena to Lance Armstrong, lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Dayum Rock! 

That was pretty good! 

LOL Lance Armstrong.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The Rock calling someone who takes steroids a phony. Good one Rocky :lmao


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

This is some real good promo, dayum.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

somebody please give the rock some oxygen


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Cena can't sell a promo, I wonder how The Rock feels about feuding with this moron.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Rock making fun off Lance Armstrong? That was funny, but he is a roid monster.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*No you wont
YES I WILL
no you wont
YES I WILL
no you wont
YES I WILL
no you wont*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Joel said:


> Swear they gonna suck each other off in a minute...


I'd pay to see that.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Rock with the Armstrong zinger :cool2


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I fucking hate this feud.

Put Punk vs Cena again. PLEASE.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

This is crazy


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Cena, Rock and Armstrong have all droided up at some point.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So..who would be the bottom in this pairing?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

DFUSCMAN said:


> WHY IS HE SMILING


*He knows he got got. *


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

The Rock killing Cena 

absolutely killing Cena

"that's the difference between you and me Cena. You think you can beat me. I know I can beat you." - The Rock

BOOM!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Way better promos than these two did last year.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm gonna win, no i'm gonna, no, i'm gonna win.... wtf... awful promo.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So to sum up the build to this so far:










Yeah.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I dont like it when he does it all slow like that.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Well at least Cena didn't smile.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

GREAT promo. Let the haterade begin IWC, lets go!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Promo of the motherfucking year so far, none of you can deny it.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

This feud sucks. It sounds like they are seconds away from blowing each other in the middle of the ring.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Seriously though, what are they going to do for the next 4 weeks for building this match up? Surely they can't keep cutting promo's on each other all the way through...right?


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

I get a laugh because Cena....Punk...Nowhere near the rocks league.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That was pretty bad.

Though Rock's Armstrong jab was nice. More of that from both guys is what this feud needs.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Amber B said:


> So..who would be the bottom in this pairing?


The Rock.

Cena needs his mouth for the cock sucking.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I actually enjoyed that promo..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *No you wont
> YES I WILL
> no you wont
> YES I WILL
> ...


In a nutshell.

Fucking terrible promo.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

That"s my GOAT! Go ahead Rock!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Promo of the motherfucking year so far, none of you can deny it.


:bosh2


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

After this promo, I want Rock to win so badly now. Just hit us with that swerve Vince! Make Cena feel more like crap


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I can't wait to see these guys respect each other at Wrestlemania


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

Rock might win thi shit!!!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

That was much better than last year. Well played, but Cena is still shitty


----------



## Draegon (Mar 5, 2013)

I feel that This Cena Vs Rock thing is getting a little stale. Rock is getting a little predictable. I rather see some type of confrontation where they actually do something, instead of hearing a 'Do you smell what the rock is cooking'?


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Eduard Khil said:


> That Cena smirk............fpalm


That ruins everything.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Cena staring at the WWE title*

Why he change my belt? I'm sad. LOL


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Overall that was a good back and forth

*waits for the "DWAYNE" haters to say it was shit*


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

was a great promo, it's just that the iwc sucks cock


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

That promo was 100x better than last year...and yet still the worst thing I have ever seen. John Cena utterly ruined it by smiling constantly. The Rock is doing his job right, but Cena seriously needs to get his act together.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Undertaker should just wrestle all 5 at Wrestlemania in a gauntlet match, and bury everyone.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Maybe the greatest main even in Monday night raw king really?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*IWC asked for Cena/Rock being serious?

Well there you have it. No corny smiles and jokes. 

What is going to be the new reason to complain now? :hmm:*


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

VRsick said:


> He was in the marine, duhhh. That makes him a military man.


pfff


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Calling it now, The Sheild will cause Show, Sheamus and Orton the match and book them in a 6 man tag at WM


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Segment dragged on a bit.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

What-a-feud fpalm


Lawler: well, that was ....erm....:lmao


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Lance Armstrong line was a good one. Fuck all The Roid comments. Cena brought some good intensity too. Hate that smile but whatever. These two are a lot more serious this time around.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> Now THAT is what you call an ether line. Comparing Cena to Lance Armstrong, lol


+REP!!

Rock embraced Cena with napalm
Blows up, no guts, left chest, face gone

:


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

THAT. WAS. AMAZING.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Promo of the year? :lmao :lmao

Dear god fpalm


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

How can you guys not like that segment? How can a wrestling fan not like that segment?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

That went on for way too long.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Very good promo from both men. Shame it will end with a handshake.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Didn't really enjoy that much. Cena the only one with Passion? Them blowing eachother, guess that was the only way to restart this feud


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> I can't wait to see these guys respect each other at Wrestlemania


no way that's just crazy talk


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

PG-Era Rock sucks


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

The Main Headliner said:


> GREAT promo. Let the haterade begin IWC, lets go!


Yup, that was a good promo.


----------



## Lurkin (Feb 26, 2013)

That was a good fucking promo.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

This is the same crap they both said last year.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

That was pretty boring.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You guys are crazy if you think Rock is winning again. Only way that happens is if it leads to a Cena heel turn. Rock/Cena and H/BORK is designed for Cena and H to get their wins back.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

So far Punk/Rock > Cena/Rock, let's see if it gets any better in the next 4+ weeks


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Better than what they did a year ago, but still shit. How many more Raws in Rock on before Mania? Isn't he missing the next two weeks? Don't think they have many more chances to pick the feud up.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

actually this was one of rock best promos since 2011
but iam not surprised to see most of you shitting on it
bunch of idiots


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh look its smiling john again for fucks sake can this guy sell a joke for once on his life? 

Other than that great promo Cena looking like a kid again when he goes 1 on 1 with Rock


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> :bosh2


:rock


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Skybs said:


> *IWC asked for Cena/Rock being serious?
> 
> Well there you have it. No corny smiles and jokes.
> 
> What is going to be the new reason to complain now? :hmm:*


Is this sarcasm or did you not just watch the promo?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rock owned him.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Ok, how many ad breaks is this now? I've genuinely lost count. #6? #7?


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

This promo: 
"I'm gonna beat you at Wrestlemania"
"No, I'm gonna beat YOU at Wrestlemania"


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

CharliePrince said:


> +REP!!
> 
> Rock embraced Cena with napalm
> Blows up, no guts, left chest, face gone
> ...


fpalm


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol anyone else think Taker looks really ridiculous in that hat with no hair on that match up picture?


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

almostfamous said:


> How can you guys not like that segment? How can a wrestling fan not like that segment?


once again the iwc sucks the indy cock and always will, any superstars who deliver quality promos will never get kudos from them


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

We need a Doink sighting

stat


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

that promo alone sold 1,000,000+ buyrates

simply amazing!!

ROCKY!! ROCKY!!! IT's go time baby!!


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

most of you lot are helmets, how can you promote your feud by burying your opponent. Bigging each other up makes the fight seem bigger and the winner of the match seem on another echelon. 

Just cause CM Punk isn't out here saying how he hates the crowd and proclaiming he is the best in the world doesn't mean everything else sucks.


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

I really want Rock to win. He can drop the title next night but for god sakes dont let Cena win!!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Ok, how many ad breaks is this now? I've genuinely lost count. #6? #7?


It's a tv show get over it man.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Very good promo by both.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> Promo of the motherfucking year so far, none of you can deny it.



Its been a shit year eh?


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rock is way better when he does serious promos now. I seriously think he should drop the jokes, it's past him, he's got the slow intensity thing down to a tee. Great acting by Rocky


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

It was fine. Not great, but fine.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

After kissing Cenas ass early in the promo he really redeemed himself with his epic line, and his acting was TOP NOTCH, totally oustaged Cena there. I love the comedy Rock, at least when he brings it like in the old days but damn he's awesome in serious mode nowadays.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Skybs said:


> *IWC asked for Cena/Rock being serious?
> 
> Well there you have it. No corny smiles and jokes.
> 
> What is going to be the new reason to complain now? :hmm:*


To actually have compelling content in the promo instead of:

I'm going to win (insert snarky comment)
No I am. (insert snarky comeback)
Repeat as necessary.
Stare at each other at the end, make sure to get the WM sign in the shot.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

the rock talking about armstrong thats rich coming from him :lol


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Other than that one line from Rock, I thought it was a pretty average promo all round...and I'm a rock fan.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I enjoyed this segment. More serious this time around and no "DWAYNE, YOU'RE NOT HERE, I AM!".

Just hope they up the intensity in the upcoming weeks and even get physical instead of just all talk.

The fatal four way should be good even though the winner will suck (should be Sheamus) but at least it wont be clean since The Shield will clearly interfere.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

It's funny how he took a shot at Lance for using roids when Dwayne's one of the biggest roid heads out there.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

I like how Taker in the beginning was all like "yo I'm gonna let u sort this shit out urself peace"


----------



## Takyon Death Yon (Aug 22, 2011)

like 99% of me wants lawler to have another heart attack and retire


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

CharliePrince said:


> that promo alone sold 1,000,000+ buyrates
> 
> simply amazing!!
> 
> ROCKY!! ROCKY!!! IT's go time baby!!


fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

The rock definitely owned the segment.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Ok, how many ad breaks is this now? I've genuinely lost count. #6? #7?


*DUDE. 3rd time I'm replying to you.

It's 15 ads every week, no exception. 5 ads each hour.

Jesus.*


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Okay..THAT got me excited for the match! Four more weeks of that kind of intensity PLEASE WWE...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

sad that some can't even admit that it was solid because it wouldn't be making fun of "DWAYNE"


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Dat Tyson quote from Cena though :hmm:

Cena is gonna turn heel by eating his children :|


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

RickeyP said:


> most of you lot are helmets, how can you promote your feud by burying your opponent. Bigging each other up makes the fight seem bigger and the winner of the match seem on another echelon.
> 
> Just cause CM Punk isn't out here saying how he hates the crowd and proclaiming he is the best in the world doesn't mean everything else sucks.


this, if the iwc ran wwe every heel would win every match and there would be no faces, no merchandise sold and it would be total fail


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Took Cena exactly 1 interaction for him to smile during Rock's lines. Feud killed off already. Rock knocked Cena out in that one, with the Armstrong line. And Cena smiles and laughs.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Maybe the greatest main even in Monday night raw king really?


Lawler has gone bye bye


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:lmao

That promo was nut huggery at it's finest...they were just hyping up their match....this match was set in stone the minute Cena started talking shit on talk shows, and The Rock came back..waste of a promo..rather it went to Ric Flair..he could've used that time lol.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

cena won that promo! rock is good but cena is better on the mike!!!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Both men did a great job. Cant wait for RassleMania.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

The Brown Horatio said:


> the rock talking about armstrong thats rich coming from him :lol


Jesus christ. Why even wear a shirt...


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The Armstrong reference was good. Everything else was average.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Fuck Monsanto!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Takyon Death Yon said:


> like 99% of me wants lawler to have another heart attack and retire


U mad bro?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

What a weak ass segment.

Last year they wanted to kill eachother, now they're best friends who disagree on who's going to win.

Fuck. Your WWE Championship Main Event for Wrestlemania, folks.


----------



## Eve's iPad (Nov 20, 2012)

Same ole shit just a different day.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

If Jerry says 'the biggest main event in RAW history' one more time again Im going to end it all


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

That actually wasn't a bad exchange between them two. At least this time around, the build will be a serious one


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

James1o1o said:


> That promo was 100x better than last year...and yet still the worst thing I have ever seen. John Cena utterly ruined it by smiling constantly. The Rock is doing his job right, but Cena seriously needs to get his act together.


Yeah, I have to agree with this. I didn't like how Rock pandering to the crowd in the beginning but he did a good job in the end.


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

I wasnt hating Cena during that promo until he began the stupid stupid smirking. He just makes himself look out of his depth.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

no cole you look like an annoying fuckin d bag that has kept his job for way too long


----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

Takyon Death Yon said:


> like 99% of me wants lawler to have another heart attack and retire


I feel bad for laughing and agreeing with you


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

That was awful for about 14 of the 15 minute segment.

Tripe.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The legendary Triple H returns to Raw tonight!

(even though he returned last week).


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

RickeyP said:


> most of you lot are helmets, how can you promote your feud by burying your opponent. Bigging each other up makes the fight seem bigger and the winner of the match seem on another echelon.
> 
> Just cause CM Punk isn't out here saying how he hates the crowd and proclaiming he is the best in the world doesn't mean everything else sucks.


This^. I'm sick of the hate for Cena and Rocky on literally everything they do. Cena-Punk match was great, one botched move by Cena and it's made way too big of deal. Good promo by both men. Let's give them credit when they actually do something right.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Is it Old School Raw? Not sure I would have known by now without Cole/King reminding us 30 times per segment.

Also, can't wait for DAT GAME and DEM OUTLAWS


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

vacuous said:


> cena won that promo! rock is good but cena is better on the mike!!!


On the :tyson


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

BIG E WINNING said:


> What a weak ass segment.
> 
> Last year they wanted to kill eachother, now they're best friends who disagree on who's going to win.
> 
> Fuck. Your WWE Championship Main Event for Wrestlemania, folks.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The promo was ok but it didn't feel intense enough for me. They could improve in the coming weeks though.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Now for a recap of Taker walking to the middle of the ramp.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm mad I didn't tune in early enough to see Undertaker return live


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

The Brown Horatio said:


> the rock talking about armstrong thats rich coming from him :lol


*I don't have a problem with it. Rock isn't competing in a legit sport and he's not also throwing his competitors and teammates under the bus while he was doing the exact same thing. *


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

You guys are overreacting. I wasn't bothered by Cena laughing at all. It was a great segment and Rock was arrogant which was refreshing and entertaining and he's best that way.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Why in the world would you waste an Undertaker return like this????


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

ZEB DA GOAT


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

abrown0718 said:


> Overall that was a good back and forth
> 
> *waits for the "DWAYNE" haters to say it was shit*


Sick, intense, awesome promo that gee, PUT OVER, the match. Rock's Armstrong line...Wow. Simple, yet straight for the jug. Cena did well too, except that smiling BS. It takes away from everything when Rock is being completely serious and you have the Top (full time) man in the company laughing at it.

Marked out for dat "Hollywood Rock" "...is cookin."

Come on IWC!! Worse promo of the year right??? Rock and Cena sucks! Where's Punk in this feud??! ROTFLMAO. Let's get goin!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

JACK SWAGGER=NO BUYS


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

The OAP squad.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Skipping part of Swaggers entrance is a crime. His new theme music is amazing.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Swagger-Duggan???? For realz??


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Decent Cena/Rock promo, they seem to know where their previous feud went wrong last year.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Fuck Duggan


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

The Undertaker is a huge legend. The WWE knows how to use such a legend perfectly, unlike TNA who have :hogan on every week.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Embarrassing


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Hooooooooooooo


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

HackSaw Jim Duggan HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

USA VS USA


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Slaughter.

DREAM.

HOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Swaggers entrance music doesnt sound American...


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Aw hell no


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh god. Two of my most hated legends ever, Hacksaw Jim Duggan and Dusty Rhodes.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This is so win him facing all the american gimmicks


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

HHH makes his triumphant return...again...like last week


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Ugh.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh great it's that boring old fuck Jim Duggan.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Lame.

:mancini2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why, though?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is those 3 fucking guys the only legends they can ever get? it must be.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fuck Hacksaw.

I can't believe I'm rooting for Swagger in a match, destroy this washed up joke.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

These old fucks.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'd mark if they all turned heel and joined Zeb and Swag.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Gotta love Hacksaw, ha ha. Time to job though buddy.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Some legends in the ring....fuck you kids....this ain't your night.

Though I hate hacksaw as a kid haha.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

show a trailer for a movie that doesn't even have a wrestler in the trailer yet can give wrestlers a 30 second entrance


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This is a segment that is happening.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*:lmao Oh shit*


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Jim Duggan and Dusty Rhodes?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

What is Jim wearing?


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!

I don't give a damn what y'all think, I love Duggan.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Has Sarge lost weight?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Please let Dusty cut a promo

please!!


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

ughhh senior citizens brigade and jobber swagger.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Why, though?


its a coffin-dodgers reunion


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

real American vs. real American


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

SERIOUSLY who the hell wants to see Dugan. I get the whole 'USA' thing but come on. smh


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Swagger still has his job I see.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Why, though?


The question that will never be answered


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

And zero shits were given.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

SovereignVA said:


> Decent Cena/Rock promo, they seem to know where their previous feud went wrong last year.


Nevermind Canada's 15 minutes behind and Cena just quoted Mike Tyson:lmao


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hacksaw Jim Duggan has STILL GOT IT!!!!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

If the crowd chants USA is that for swagger or hacksaw.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Dusty Rhodes looks like the grudge


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

For the last week we've all complained about Duggan appearing.
Rhodes has got OLD


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This show needs Austin...


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Put the rubber board down


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

Jim duggan
Dusty Rhodes
The Rock
Sgt Slaughter
Ric Flair
Ricky Steamboat
Mic Foley
the only legends that EVER get to come back. am i the only one who notices this? Jesus WWE make a phone call to someone new. Id like to see a return that makes me go WOW.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Chanting "USA" vs the "All American American" is absolutely retarded.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

MOTY incoming


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

This match just magically became an extreme rules match?

WEED THE PEOPLE!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fighting like a real American means using a gat.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

No dq?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Funniest thing is, Duggan strikes me as someone who'd agree with what Zeb and Swagger are about.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

What, is this a no DQ match?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Is Austin backstage?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*No promo from











*


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Well we now know the ending to the WHC match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I bet Jack STAGGER is thinking he'd rather be getting high than wrestling this old 2x4 fuck.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Very pleased with this Swagger display. These old cunts need to stay away now.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Duggan makes me embarrassed to be a wrestling fan. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

God, I feel like I'm watching 1992 Superstars right now, ha ha.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> This show needs Austin...


X1000


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah beat his old ass.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

"Real americans aren't supposed to be cowards" yeah Jerry, maybe you look into a newspaper or a historybook sometime? :lmao


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

I don't need your civil war...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh no. Swagger attacked legends. Shock. Horror.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Swagger should call the crowd a bunch of bleeding-heart liberals.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh shit at these legends. How fitting for swagger, lol. Zeb should feud with one of them (not in the ring obviously) the war of words would be awesome.

Swagger needs to say more than just we the people, they've really been poking fun at it the past 3 or so weeks


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I can't fucking wait til Cena wins at Mania just so all the Rock marks can fuck off, more annoying than the Cena marks. Might be the first time I genuinely root FOR Cena.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

beats up two old aged men and still cant get decent heat :lmao and someone on here said that swagger would get more heat than mohammed hassan :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

xenophobia vs. jingoism


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Punter said:


> Is Austin backstage?


Don't hold your breath.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

What the fuck was the referee doing? The match was still going.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

What's with the hate for Cena smilling during a serious promo when everyone calls him a man child? Man children are call that because they don't take things seriously.

So many bipolar retards on here.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Short and sweet.

The ring still looks fantastic.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Where's Howard Finkle tonight??????


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

And not a fuck was given that day. Best thing swagger did though.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Does this win put Hacksaw in the WHC picture?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Capital D Zeb


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

This show needs..

-Glass Shattering


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

WWE is a global company, yet one of their main matches for their biggest show revolves around a gimmick of a White America.

Stay classy WWE.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So... Duggan wins via countout I guess?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Crowd doesn't really care about this segment either.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

I hate it when the fucking announcers try to act snide. They sound like asses.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for that, Swagger. Now let's have one of those Zeb promos, please.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

It's funny that most of you recall Austin v Rock 2 as one of the greatest feuds/matches ever but fail to remember that they played the whole "tough talk respect" thing towards each other.

The exact same thing as Cena and Rock just did....yet...Rock is no longer cool so you bash them for doing the same damn thing as him and Austin did.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

apparently Swagger doesn't want real americans in his america


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Well, at least they got all 3 of the bad ones out of the way in one segment.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Eduard Khil said:


> Where's Howard Finkle tonight??????


Forget Howard, where's STONE COLD???????


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Such genuine concern from those two. "WHAT A CUNT HOW COULD HE DO oh wait let's movietime"


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Serious question, do people put pictures of wrestlers up on their wall beside their beds to protect them at night?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*







THE PEOPLE*


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

What I miss?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Another movie promo :lol


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

It's time


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

marine 3? Shut up and take my money..........and use to it to buy simple jack blu ray instead.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

No, it won't be a big year for your shitty films. Stop acting like you're some Hollywood juggernaut.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

antdvda said:


> It's funny that most of you recall Austin v Rock 2 as one of the greatest feuds/matches ever but fail to remember that they played the whole "tough talk respect" thing towards each other.
> 
> The exact same thing as Cena and Rock just did....yet...Rock is no longer cool so you bash them for doing the same damn thing as him and Austin did.
> 
> ...


^^^^^^!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

"WHERE IS SHE??"

Miz going all Batman there


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Team Hell No...the hell was that? lol.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Punter said:


> WWE is a global company, yet one of their main matches for their biggest show revolves around a gimmick of a White America.
> 
> Stay classy WWE.


You mean the opener?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

Is it me or Bryan always dying to laugh when hes on TV doing something stupid?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Again with PTP. Show needs more Shield, I'm kinda expecting a lot of filler until the main event which sucks


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh no Bryan is corpsing


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Cole doing his serious voice and angered by Swagger assaulting those legends, and then immediately starts promoting a movie while the legends are still laying in the ring in pain, thats nice Cole.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Third match against PTP in two weeks. Can they please drop the titles or at least make a tag title match for Mania this week? Please.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> This show needs Austin...


He'll be back in 1-2 years to mop up Rocks' spunk from the ring and reclaim his territory.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"MAN...DING..OHHHHH"

UP NEXT!!


----------



## Draegon (Mar 5, 2013)

Team Hell No Vs Prime Time Players?

It seems As Hell No is working up to a recovery, as Prime Time Players are also working and pushing themself to win the Tag team Championship. I hope PTP shows some demise skill and defeat Team Hell No for the Championship.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Team Hell No vs The Prime Time Players again? Well we got Cesaro vs Ryback again... more pointless rematches nobody gives a fuck about yay!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

You're backstage and you see your father getting beat up in the ring with a 2x4

Doesn't run out and help :cody

WWE Logic


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

:mark:


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Team Hell No...the hell was that? lol.



Had me rollin tho. You could tell they had to do a few takes.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Were gonna see some HOORA HOORA HOORA! :mark:*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Miz as an action star....


----------



## Eve's iPad (Nov 20, 2012)

Jack Swagger loves Americans so much he beats them with wood.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

WrestlinFan said:


> You mean the opener?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The match is still going to be promoted as a "main-event" opener or not.

WrestleMania this year fpalm


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

So Swagger destroys an american with a weapon because......... He's high on drugs? Explain, WWE. Please.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

leon79 said:


> It's time


BAH GAHD!!!

STONE COLD! STONE COLD!! STONE COLD!!!

...oh what i'd give


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Dat GOW Commercial


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

antdvda said:


> It's funny that most of you recall Austin v Rock 2 as one of the greatest feuds/matches ever but fail to remember that they played the whole "tough talk respect" thing towards each other.
> 
> The exact same thing as Cena and Rock just did....yet...Rock is no longer cool so you bash them for doing the same damn thing as him and Austin did.
> 
> ...


It worked with Austin/Rock because we respected them both.
Cena is no Austin. We don't respect him


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

antdvda said:


> It's funny that most of you recall Austin v Rock 2 as one of the greatest feuds/matches ever but fail to remember that they played the whole "tough talk respect" thing towards each other.
> 
> The exact same thing as Cena and Rock just did....yet...Rock is no longer cool so you bash them for doing the same damn thing as him and Austin did.
> 
> ...


Apple. Orange.

Watch that feud you mentioned. Watch the promos. Then watch Cena/Rock promos.


Spot the difference?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Still feel then need to squash PTP again? I'm not even mad about it anymore. Sucks to be black in WWE. :lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

GothicBohemian said:


> Thanks for that, Swagger. Now let's have one of those Zeb promos, please.


THEY TOOK OUR JOBS!
THEY"RE USING OUR RESOURCES!
WE NEED TO TAKE AMERICA BACK!

Thwags in the back: WE THE PEOPLE! (repeat 3x)

you're welcome.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Every time I hear that Raw theme they use before commercials... I become aroused.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Cole doing his serious voice and angered by Swagger assaulting those legends, and then immediately starts promoting a movie while the legends are still laying in the ring in pain, thats nice Cole.


HAHAHA its not even a promo for a good movie!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

PTP can't win tonight. Last week Kane had one-hand tied behind his back and DB was blinfolded. PTP lost badly.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> This show needs Austin...


So smarks can turn their back him too?

Thank you Swagger for getting rid of Jim Duggan.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I am just glad hacksaw did not wrestle. Only time I will ever like something swagger does most likely


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

The Marine 3 is going straight to blu-ray. Thats all you need to know about that film.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Poor legends. Good rub for Swagger though.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Who in their right mind looks at the normal hd set and thinks "this is the best set to use". God tonight shows how over done raw is. This set tonight is fantastic. There isn't overwhelming amounts of light and the ring is a beauty. The white ropes they usually use are awful. They should stay red white and blue or go back to all red.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Disappointed we didn't get some old school Kane.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

DwayneAustin said:


> You're backstage and you see your father getting beat up in the ring with a 2x4
> 
> Doesn't run out and help :cody
> 
> WWE Logic


He's too busy stalking children in a windowless van.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

Hold up
for all those who hate on rocky, what if/when Austin returns in a pg environment without cussing, doing anything outrageous, flipping the bird and all you had was an angry bald headed man and a lot of "what?!" chants will you then be hating on another one of the three GOATS?

Be thankful that a guy who can still hype a crowd, make the product better and more mainstream come in (despite working his roided up tits off acting) and rake in $$$ is still around

Most of you included myself were begging for this dude to come back


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

animus said:


> Had me rollin tho. You could tell they had to do a few takes.


It looks like Daniel Bryan was trying not to laugh


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Fuck it's dragging more than usual this week.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

ROCKY :mark:


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

Marked out on the promo they just showed on the app, even buried Virgil hahaha


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

antdvda said:


> It's funny that most of you recall Austin v Rock 2 as one of the greatest feuds/matches ever but fail to remember that they played the whole "tough talk respect" thing towards each other.
> 
> The exact same thing as Cena and Rock just did....yet...Rock is no longer cool so you bash them for doing the same damn thing as him and Austin did.
> 
> ...


Nope, it's because TODAYS Rock is and ANYDAYS Cena are doing a shit job of making a tough talk face/face segment, sorry, but Rock's promo-rust is obvious and Cena is just the same shithead as every week


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*The WWE "Finally..." shirt ad is so bad :lmao
*


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

antdvda said:


> It's funny that most of you recall Austin v Rock 2 as one of the greatest feuds/matches ever but fail to remember that they played the whole "tough talk respect" thing towards each other.
> 
> The exact same thing as Cena and Rock just did....yet...Rock is no longer cool so you bash them for doing the same damn thing as him and Austin did.
> 
> ...


These retards on here don't know what they want. Best to ignore them.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

antdvda said:


> It's funny that most of you recall Austin v Rock 2 as one of the greatest feuds/matches ever but fail to remember that they played the whole "tough talk respect" thing towards each other.
> 
> The exact same thing as Cena and Rock just did....yet...Rock is no longer cool so you bash them for doing the same damn thing as him and Austin did.
> 
> ...


At least Rock and Austin wrestled and took cheap shots at one another throughout the build up, you know actually attacking each other instead of just talking for 5 weeks.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Fuck it's dragging more than usual this week.


I thought the exact same.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Dat GOW Commercial


Goosebumps....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> *Still feel then need to squash PTP again?* I'm not even mad about it anymore. Sucks to be black in WWE. :lol












what is this?

I wouldn't be surprised, but don't put that evil on them Ricky Bobby.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Still hoping the fatal 4 way is good.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


> Disappointed we didn't get some old school Kane.


Fuck that. Old school Bryan. Cattle Mutilation would make this seventy millionth rematch worthwhile.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hate that my ad breaks are being interrupted by this terrible show. *


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

RAAAAAAAACCCCE WAAAAAAR!!!


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

the prime time players just cut an awesome promo with Ted dibiase on wwe active wow


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

MILLION DOLLAR MAN!!!!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

MILLION DOLLAR MAN!!! :mark:


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Everybody's got a price.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Dat million dollar jobber entrance!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

MUAHAHHAA

MONEY MONEY MONEYYYYYYY

*bows*


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

everybody's got a price!

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHA :


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Dibiase!!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *I hate that my ad breaks are being interrupted by this terrible show. *


Dammit I want a Jack Daniels Burger!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ted Dibiase got a jobber entrance?? 

Oh shit, everyone did.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

FACE Del Rio atttacks from behind fpalm. More WWE Logic
The Million $ Man :mark:


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Time to see the P2P to job again


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Undertaker with the hat and without the hair looks so strange on that 4way pic


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Still hoping the fatal 4 way is good.


Abandon hope ye who enter here


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Stop with the jobber entrances!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

EVERYBODY GOTTA PRIIIIICE

YAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAA!

That's more like it.


----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

I am sure Virgil was available he could use the pay


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

THE MILLION DOLLA MAN!!!


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

Punk v Taker.... its obvious.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm not going to say this will be the worse WM ever, but damn if the build feels like it.

So does Ted need a limo driver and bodyguard? Why is he out there?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Dibiase to manage PTP? Nah PTP is getting jobbed out


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

All I heard was PAASSAABLARGAGAGAGAGAPASSABABABABA

Oh snap its Million dollar man, lol PTP out there too? Please have a promo with them


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just don't know.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

AUSTIN! AUSTIN! AUSTIN!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Prime Time Players :mark:


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

prime time players have been jobbers even since their cool entrance theme was changed to that generic jobber theme


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

PTP should join with DiBiase.

Millions O Dollahs, Millions O Dollahs.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Everybody gotta pay!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

How dare you give TED DIBIASE a jobber entrance?


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Dat bark


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*HOORA HOORA HOORA HOORA HOORA!* :mark:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Just don't know.


The new slogan for Monday Night Raw


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

DiBiase must be one of very few wrestlers to retire and not have another in-ring performance or bump.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Lol what the fuck is with the million dollar man doing at ringside? Raw has been meh so far. Highlight no hacksaw wrestling.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

holt_hogan said:


>


:lmao Oh my God I can't.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Vintage Tidus bark


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I loathe Jerry Lawler.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Jobber entrances for everyone, including a legend just so Rock can have extra time to stay silent in the ring for a few minutes before finally talking :vince


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> :lmao orton you dumb fuck saying punk never fought taker at mania
> 
> Punk fought Taker at mania.


smh


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> Prime Time Players :mark:


:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lawler, I fucking hate you. I hate you and your candle wax skin.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

abrown0718 said:


> what is this?
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised, but don't put that evil on them Ricky Bobby.


I'm more tight about that music change.:sad:


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

We Want Virgil

lol


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Guys all of 3 Man Band is jobbing to Fandango tonight calling it now. They already used Ryder unless they are going to make him job 3 times in one night. Once against Henry, once against Catering, and once against Fandango.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Hallofpain said:


> I am sure Virgil was available he could use the pay
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


*The line in front of his booth is so long he never has free time to do anything other than sign pictures. *


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

That is not something you hear everyday, We want Virgil.


----------



## ArabGuy (Jan 23, 2013)

A we want Virgil chant !!!!!!!!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

We Want Virgil chants


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

iwatchwrestling said:


> :lmao Oh my God I can't.


You can't what? Finish your thought.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

WE WANT VIRGIL? YESS


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

WE WANT VIRGIL

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*"We Want Bradshaw"?*


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Poor Virgil. The Ratings GOAT, and he isn't on Raw.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

PTP get another match with the tag champs despite being beat by them when they where half-blind and had three arms to use, AND the Million Dollar Man gets the jobber entrance.

EDIT: :lmao just come down to the city if you wanna see Virgil, guys. Soon as you get off the train, he'll be waiting.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

The Shield to interrupt and then Undertaker comes out to even it up?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Only good thing about this pointless match we've far too many times before is Ted DiBiase at ringside.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL, we want Virgil chant. 

I love how they are fondly talking about Ted when he was one of the most heinous villains of his time. Shouldn't they be like "What a low life he was" instead of "Remember when he used his money to make people's lives miserable? That was great!"


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Thoroughly enjoying RAW so far, although this match is boring.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

more like millions of jobbers


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> :lmao orton you dumb fuck saying punk never fought taker at mania
> 
> Punk fought Taker at mania.


:weezy


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Everyone's got a Price


ummm, couldn't you had paid Vince off to get your son in match on Raw?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And Cole responds with silence. The only appropriate response.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh look. How cute. Goldust is trying to stay relevant. 

‏


> @DUSTIN_RHODES1:
> @RealJackSwagger you and me have a problem now!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Jesus christ what's the point


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The P2P have offical been buried


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Imagine my disappointment when I turned on USA, seen Ted DiBiase, and then quickly looking at the ring I thought Virgil was wrestling. But no, it's some jobber.

I'm done with WWE. Don't want to shell out the extra $75 to book Virgil for the night wtf.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Here comes the moneyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

HUNDREDS OF DOLLAS
HUNDREDS OF DOLLAS


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Would be great to see Ted DiBiase back in the WWE full time. Superb on the microphone and would make a great manager.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

fucking Fed. I hate everything/everyone


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Goat theme the Million Dollar man had.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Well cant wait to see that match again this friday.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

:lmao Daniel


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL at Bryan taking the money! HA!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lol love the million dollar man


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL at Daniel Bryan taking the money


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Bryan :lmao


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

D-Bry is the GOAT omg lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They want Virgil? They should probably go to the NYC subway, then.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

So when are Hell No going to break up? This better happen soon.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Bryan with those sticky fingers!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bryan is just too fucking adorable for words. I can't.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Die in a fire Cole.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

LOL


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

TED DIBIASE SR.
DANIEL BRYAN.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

So, no breakup in sight for these guys? At least make a tag match for Mania for these guys then. 

Is THAT WHO I THINK IT IS


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh. Look. Honky Tonone cares.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

DAT D-BRY!

HONKY TONK MAN!!!! YAAAS!!


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

"Louie,louie,louie,louie,louie, louieeeeeeeeee-eeee"..

Oh, sorry. :


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

DiBiase is at ringside just because. At least they played his music for the exit.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Was that Sandow?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

"He's a baaaaaaaaaaaaad man." 

Fucking Cole. fpalm


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*:mark: FANDANGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Oh wait its honky tonk man. Fuck.*


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Kane should go bash that guitar over his head for old times sake.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Honkytonk Man...lol! Fandango debut coming up???


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Honky Tonk Man (Y)


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

LOL Bryan. Awesome. YES Honky Tonk Man! (Watch it be someone imitating him though)


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

IS IT HIM IS IT HIM


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Cole you idiot. We see who it is.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fuck this. Watching PTP, Big E and R-Truth play spades > Entire tag division.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> Jesus christ what's the point


I take back my earlier post. This should be Raw's slogan


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Lol goatface


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

please no ! not honky tonk


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Noway The Honky Tonk Man


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Daniel Bryan isn't making enough on his jobber's salary it seems.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I fucking hate you for that Goatface line, Punk. Jesus Christ, I wish someone would let Lawler know that shit is not funny.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

If Wade Barrett interrupts Honky Tonk Man and proclaims how he is the greatest Intercontinental champion of all time :lmao :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I am actually enjoying this show so far...BUT GODDAMN IT COLE & LAWLER!!! I HATE YOU SO GODDAMN MUCH!!!

Just stop talking! I will live with silence for the rest of the show.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Wait...they lose, so he pays them? I don't understand.

On a side note, I want Cole and Lawler to get shot into the sun.

On another side note, NAWNKY TAWNK MAAANG SHAKE RATTLE A ROLL BABEH GREATEST INTACONT CHAMP ALL TAHM!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

"We Want Virgil!" Told you he's the Ratings GOAT.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

$1 bill in PTP guy #1's mouth


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> I'm more tight about that music change.:sad:


same boat, Headliner. same boat :terry1


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

There's a good reason why Team Hell No keep facing the prime time players guys, they're the only damn tag teams left and its pretty pathetic they should just scrap the tag belts all together like they did the cruiser weight title.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Can someone clear something up...

Undertaker vs CM Punk?
Undertaker vs Big Show?
Undertaker vs Orton?
Undertaker vs Sheamus?

Which ones have happened?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

My favourite Honky Tonk Man moment is him getting his guitar whacked over his head by Kane at the '01 Rumble :lol


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Didn't anyone else want some Rock n Sock segment tonight? 

We Want Mic!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Lol at Bryan. Also honky Tonk man. Oh jou


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Remember those Old School Raws with all the Twitter trending stuff?! Man those were the times. Really brings back memories.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

honky tonk man, can only mean 3MB...yaaay. Sorry but once again Big E Langston has been the best part of raw.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

I really wish those WWE shop commercials had one for Cena. It could go...

John:









John Cena :cena4


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

that looked like sandow to me


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

So, those first five minutes of Raw were pretty good...


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

We want Virgil.

Said no-one ever


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Jigsaw83 said:


> Honkytonk Man...lol! Fandango debut coming up???


Ryder jobbing again tonight or all of 3 Man Band is jobbing to Fandango calling it now...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I wish Lawler would just go away already.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

Man that sucks, PTP with Ted even for just a few weeks would have been nice


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The Iron Sheik ‏@the_ironsheik
so far #OldSchoolRaw dont impress me we see what happens bubba


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Faaaaaan Daaaaaaan Goooooooooooooooh!


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Whoever said HTM was back earlier on here needs to be given $10 million , more dollars.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

:mark: if HTM nails Barrett with the geetar.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

HonkyTonk/Santino Segment Please :vince


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*HONKY 4 HOF*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Cookie Monster said:


> The Iron Sheik ‏@the_ironsheik
> so far #OldSchoolRaw dont impress me we see what happens bubba


Lol Sheik telling it like it is.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Undertaker bought a guitar :mark: it's him :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TripleG said:


> I am actually enjoying this show so far...BUT GODDAMN IT COLE & LAWLER!!! I HATE YOU SO GODDAMN MUCH!!!
> 
> Just stop talking! I will live with silence for the rest of the show.


I wish Vince and JR would have done commetary for old school


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Gotta say, a pretty disappointing Old School RAW. 2010's version was SOOOOOOOOOOOOO much better because they treated it like an Old School WWF show. This is just a RAW show with Old School elements just to call it an Old School show.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

If this somehow involved Bo Dallas and Wade Barrett I'm gonna :lol.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

I got a bad feeling it's going to be Santino in that Honky Tonk Man outfit.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

2010 was better because CM Punk was GOATing on commentary.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Incoming 3MB and Honey Tonk Man segment


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Great. It's Captain Suck and his two ugly skank dancers.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Honky!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Naomi :ass :kobe4


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Sweet T :mark:

I'm sure someone on this forum called him that weeks ago!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Wonder if they'll shill that surf n turf soon


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Drop it low girl drop it low girl.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Why do all tag teams need a tag name now... fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So Tensai is actually the Hip Hop Hippo now.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Jesus fuck, how many times has Cole said "OLD SCHOOL RAW!"?

Feel sorry for whoever is making a drink game out of it. :terry1*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck does this look like a Missy Elliot video from '98? Why is this happening?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ten Sigh new gimmick


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

in a matter of minutes that show has gone downhill and turned to


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Naomi & Cameron!


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Is it bad that I don't mind this tag team? Tensai and Brodus just seem to fit together lol.


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh god funkadactyls fuck yes OOOGGHHHH UUGGGGHHHHH :durant3:durant3:durant3


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Tensai is so awesome


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> Oh look. How cute. Goldust is trying to stay relevant.
> 
> ‏


So clever and cool, knocking a former wrestler for what you think is trying to stay relevant. He's still a wwe guy you know, and Dusty is his goddamn father. Its just some twittertainment


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Brodus Clay and Tensai fpalm


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

wonder if that guitar's gonna get smashed over someone's head..


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

greendude11 said:


> I got a bad feeling it's going to be Santino in that Honky Tonk Man outfit.


 Santino out injured. He couldn't twist and shout like Honky!


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Lol Sheik telling it like it is.


Wish he would've got involved tonight...maybe have him involved with ZEB/SWAG and just have Sheik stiff the fuck outta everyone :lol ..


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

HTM looks fantastic.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

No reaction :lol


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Jericho as Intercontinental Champ > Honky Tonk as intercontinental champ.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Greatest IC Champion of all time? Too bad Mr. Perfect can't be there.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

3MB!!!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*DAT REACTION*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Liked Tensai better when he was wearing lingerie.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, talk about filler: 3MB vs. the two fatasses.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Damn didn't even see 3 MB out there.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

LOLTensai


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

greendude11 said:


> I got a bad feeling it's going to be Santino in that Honky Tonk Man outfit.


I'd have fucking loved that, just to see the Honk-O-Meter again.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

cue 3MB


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

TENSAI IN THAT OUTFIT BABAY!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Jurassic Park vs 3MB


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

where did 3mb come from??


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Honky Tonk Man doesn't look that old considering how long ago he was a wrestler.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Somebody hit this tool over with his guitar.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I hate how Honky Tonk Man is called the greatest IC Champ of all time because he held it the longest, but Demolition never gets that same credit for being the best Tag Team Champs ever, though they held it the longest.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

I haven't been tuning in lately so seeing Tensai in that outfit made me laugh my ass off.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

The Honky Tonk Man is outta line yeah because Macho Man is the greatest Intercontinental champion that has ever lived. OH YEAAHH


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

They're not a real band


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

3MB BABAAAY


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

McIntyre with that badass beard. A shame hes a joke right now.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kind of weird that a guy named Honky is in the corner of a guy who said he was born to shuck and jive. Just saying.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Randy Savage is the greatest IC Champion ever. That moniker was just something for Honky to get heat. Not sure why WWE are calling him that.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

YES 3 MAN BAND :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> The fuck does this look like a Missy Elliot video from '98? Why is this happening?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Uhh.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

ggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Tensai is excited just to get a win :lmao


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

WOW! What a match... -_-


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol @ Tensail


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Sweet T
Unsweet T

What the fuck Lawler, just go away for the love of FUCKING ANYTHING YOU SENILE OUT OF TOUCH PRICK


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

DAT CHOSEN ONE :lol :lol


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Get them burying shovels out "Sweet T"


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

5 star classic there. Hope nobody blinked.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

lol, what the fuck was the point of that?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Tensai is just so :mark:able now*


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

RyanPelley said:


> Greatest IC Champion of all time? Too bad Mr. Perfect can't be there.


I've read that Honky Tonk was fairly over in the south...was it actually true? Being as how all that talent the WWF had under Hogan who could've held the IC title.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao I don't care what any of you say Albert is WAAAYYYY better this way.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Team Fattoos Won...... I'm Shocked


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Of course no black wrestlers are going to win tonight... this is OLD SCHOOL RAW you know back before Vince allowed blacks to win.*


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

That's it?!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> The fuck does this look like a Missy Elliot video from '98? Why is this happening?


:lol It really do though.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

somebody needs to end that IC streak. Somebody from the shield would be a good choice


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

What a waste of talent..


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Fucking awful. Two monsters turned dancing morons squashing 3 jobbers in 15 seconds. Only good part of this is seeing Honky Tonk Man


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

They fit a few seconds of wrestling into all that. Amazing.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

King really going for that "Tippin Scales" joke..said it twice in 5 minutes.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

SMASH HIM!!! smash him!!! YES BABY

hahahahaha


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ka-Bong!


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

How the fuck can wwe be taken seriously?


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

This is the greatest thing ever.


----------



## theBIGvalboski (Oct 31, 2006)

Umm, why didn't they do this with tensai right away, he is awesome.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> 2010 was better because CM Punk was GOATing on commentary.


All we need is JBL and is this show would be a thousand times better.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey funkadactyls.....


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

yeh, I :mark: more for the guitar over the head than I did for the Taker or Rock returns...


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Honky to clear the ring of all guys and girls :troll


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Jigsaw83 said:


> Is it bad that I don't mind this tag team? Tensai and Brodus just seem to fit together lol.


PG era Twin Towers if WWE knew how to book properly


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Slater selling that like a champ.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Only Bo Dallas can save this show


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

please stop this


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is...something..


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

HOLY SHIT BAH GAWD ALMIGHTY HE KILLED HIM QWITH THAT GUITAR


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

the wwe has become an abomination


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Tensail doing the buried dance


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Tensai and that shovel :lmao :lmao


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

that fake guitar cracks me up, the reflections in the "hole" :lmao


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

DAT HEADSHOT! AE IZ BAKZ!!!!&/):?:

Tensia makes me laugh but cringe.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

I need drugs.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*:lmao fucking Albert*


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Buried


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

Who booked this shit?!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


>


:lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Don't ever sing along to a wrestler's theme song again, Cole


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

I fucking cannot stand Brodus Clay.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Tensai doing the :buried move seems weird. This man should not be burying anyone.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Tensai looks like he has lost weight


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

FANDANGO!!


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

That shovel dance is awesome, Tensai knows his career has been buried. lol


----------



## Takyon Death Yon (Aug 22, 2011)

Tensai is so awkward


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Fandango in action? Striker must've gotten his name right.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Honky was a heat magnet back in the day as a chicken shit champ.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

This is what I wanted to see. The guitar to the head!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If Kofi loses....
I just..:lmao No words


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

FAN DAN GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*FAN...DAN...GOOOO* :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Kofi jobbing to Fan-Dan-Go


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh great another pointless match coming up


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

FAAAAAAAAAAAAN DAAAAAAAAAAAAAN GOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Honky Tonk Man's week

Monday - WWE Raw
Friday - Random flea market in Tennessee.

Save your money kids.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

FAN DAN GO GO GO GO GO GO GO GO GO.

IT'S TIME TO... DU DU DU DU DU DU DU DUDUDUDUDDUEL.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Naomi and Cameron turning Tensai out. Taking him to the black forest and he can't handle it. Walking out here thinking he a hip hop hippo.


----------



## username555 (Jan 2, 2005)

At least Lawler can say Fandango's name, unlike Striker.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Kofi Kingston is facing Antonio Bandares?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

all I can say is RAW is killing it in the ratings and social media tonight

I just checked -.- 5 out of 10 Worldwide Trends are about the WWE

Vince McMAhon making that $$$


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Tensai is now officially a dancing goofball, huh? And speaking of dancing goofballs...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Let me guess.. Fandango is going to refuse to compete because Kofi isn't a dancer or some shit.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Man I hope that Fun-dun-go shit gets old quick


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

came to mock fandango


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well Kofi's about to lose.

Remember when Kofi was IC champion last month? Now remember a time when the midcard titles were important and used to elevate wrestlers.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

If Kofi loses then I think I'm turning this off.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Let's get weird, Fandango. Let's. Get. Weird.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Please :buried Kofi, FAGDANGO*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Kofi fixin to job to a ballroom dancer. Guess Headliner was right. No black wrestlers (save Brodus) are winning tonight. 

Jerry Lawler stop saying FAN-DAN-GO.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I want the outlaws!


----------



## Takyon Death Yon (Aug 22, 2011)

Striketeam said:


> That shovel dance is awesome, Tensai knows his career has been buried. lol


I laughed so hard


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

People get paid for writing this.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TehJerichoFan said:


>


God bless you.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

All these promos and all the hype, no way Fandango beats KK :troll


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

High_King said:


> How the fuck can wwe be taken seriously?


It isn't. Even though people mark out for 2009 Smackdown random losers' 5 minute matches from the past.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Fong...dongooo set to squash Jobfi Jobston.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Fan....dan...goooooooooo


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

That segment was the most embarrassing thing I've seen all year. How does that shit get airtime? Leave it for Saturday Morning Slam. Bloody kids.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Fandango debut? I'm not really sure what to expect.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This is WWE in 2013 fpalm


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

LOL FandanGOAT is going over Kofi awww man cant wait


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Jerry Lawler stop saying anything


Fixed


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

All of the jobbers are coming out tonight. I wonder if we will see Brooklyn Brawler tonight?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Fandango!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

If it's anything like his debut on Smackdown he'll refuse to wrestle.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Bo-Oh-Da-Ah-La-As


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Came to see Fan DAN Go!


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Fandango is Jericho's new gimmick.... can't believe no ones mentioned that yet... ?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Striker better have gotten his name right.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is the final draft, guys. Remember that.
Let it marinate.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Can't wait for tomb raider tomorrow.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Will Kofi job?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I going to The Mid nite launch for Tomb Raider after Raw atleast it will be better than the stuff Raw just showed the past hour


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Fucking joke kofi is going to job to fan fucking dango.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

so you guys really think Kofi is jobbing to Fandango?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Fandango debut? I'm not really sure what to expect.


Dancing with the stars WWE style


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amber B said:


> This is the final draft, guys. Remember that.
> Let it marinate.


On the Road To Wrestlemania. The time of the year they actually try.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Clique said:


> Randy Savage is the greatest IC Champion ever. That moniker was just something for Honky to get heat. Not sure why WWE are calling him that.


He was champ longer. That's the only reason why.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> If Kofi loses then I think I'm turning this off.


Yeah you will be turning this shit off.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Fandango looks like Corey Graves


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Another advert...


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

CharliePrince said:


> all I can say is RAW is killing it in the ratings and social media tonight
> 
> I just checked -.- 5 out of 10 Worldwide Trends are about the WWE
> 
> Vince McMAhon making that $$$


SHUT UP PLEASE


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*GO AWAY ALREADY STUPID AD, I'M HERE FOR FANDANGO*


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

For so many people thinking the Fan-dan-go thing is annoying, there's a hell of a lot of people doing it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Kofi fixin to job to a ballroom dancer. Guess Headliner was right. No black wrestlers (save Brodus) are winning tonight.
> 
> Jerry Lawler stop saying FAN-DAN-GO.


*Notice, Tensai got the pin :hitgirl
*


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

this the best raw ive seen in like 3 years its so funny!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Don't ever sing along to a wrestler's theme song again, Cole


They act way too comfortable now. They can act a "little" professional can't they? But no WWE would look legitimate and they can't have that.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

I've literally laughed during every Fandango vignette.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

MOAR DANCING ON RAW!


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> All of the jobbers are coming out tonight. I wonder if we will see Brooklyn Brawler tonight?


R-Truth has to face someone.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Where's :jpl ?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

where's Sheamus to cut a bad promo about Barrett's movie?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

FAN......DAN....GOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

God bless Wade. This is only chance he had to get on TV. Talking about a movie in which he might not speak one line.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

RAB said:


> SHUT UP PLEASE


You could always just block him/her, you know.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"Takes humanity on a journey...."

Shut the fuck up with that bullshit.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol @ Wade not being in the trailer


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Fandango better be in WWE 2K14. His entrance would be awesome.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

Wade Barrett saying this is his movie is like my uncle saying Seinfeld is his show because he was in one of the episodes for about 2 seconds


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God damn how many movies are wwe plugging right now? Dead Man Down, The Marine 3, The call, Jesus Christ.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

What is Barrett's Role in the movie?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Finally, Fandango in action. This could be amazing. Ladies will scream for em


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I hope they pull a reverse of Brodus Clay and he comes out with a serial killer gimmick or something.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

its a good idea to make tensai and funkasaurus a team... only way either one of them is ever gonna see a W on their records


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

This movie actually looks good tho


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*It's finally time :mark:*


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

JC00 said:


> I've literally laughed during every Fandango vignette.


Me too. Im gonna enjoy it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh no....


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Vince gotta push that wwe films, needs to turn a profit or it will be another failed venture


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Fandango ain't got shit on Disco Fever.










Or Alex Wright.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

i have to shit now but i am split between having a shit while wwe is having a shit over me as a fan, or just take up the shit from wwe and shit it with my shit.


OH THAT JOBBER ENTRANCE TO KOFI WTF


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Where's :jpl ?


No longer Triple H. Looks like a trucker. Trucker H.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn, I wanted Fan*DONG*o to lose tonight. But now that's he's facing Kofi, I don't know. Kofi is a fucking dweeb who is the epitome of what is wrong with todays' wrestlers, in and out of the ring.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Where the hell is FandanGOAT?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

kofi wid dat jobber enterance :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao to fandango :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

who da fuqq is this


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

oh dear god!!! DANCING ahhh just let the girl dance for a bit

i dont mind

not one bit

HELLLOOO GIRL


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Where's :jpl ?


He's convincing Vince to make the 4-way 5 minutes long so he can have the last 45 minutes of Raw for his promo.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

This is the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

what a pop for Fandango! NOT


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

One day those heels will break.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Aw fuck :lmao


----------



## Kazooie (Feb 28, 2013)

Thought the chick was him.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Shaddw said:


> Lol @ Wade not being in the trailer




Was thinking the same thing. No wonder Sheamus has been taking the piss.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Here we go. They called him Fan Dang go so he's going to go back and not wrestle.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow...


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Not to be a stickler, but she was dancing off time.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


> What is Barrett's Role in the movie?


Lackey. 

He's not debuting. :lmao


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I just can't. I made it 3 seconds into seeing his face without laughing.


----------



## Buff Ted (Nov 13, 2012)

My new favorite wrestler, wow he looks strong.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Not this stupid shit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

What the fuck is this? Seriously? Fuck you creative.


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

:mark::mark:Fandango:mark::mark:


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

No lie, I thought the chick was him at first


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow, that is a beautiful woman.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

killacamt said:


> who da fuqq is this


Antonio Banderas


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

lol, this gimmick is terrible.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Horrendous on the mic. Fucking awful.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Fandango has already got more mic time than what KK ever has.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

ok we killing his promo here.... lets speed this up....


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

His accent is more, uh, white than I expected.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

He's already getting heat.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK....IS ANYONE EVEN SERIOUS...WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*This is just :lmao*


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

this shit might get over


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm embarrassed for that dancing girl


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

ShaggyK said:


> No lie, I thought the chick was him at first


Haha, me too


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

I feel violated everytime they whisper

FANNNN DANGGGG GOOOOOO


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

This shit :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*and here....we......fan-dan-GOOOOOOO



.... or not. :hayden3*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Lol what the fuck? At least kofi is not losing hopefully.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

If anyone could pull this off it's Johnny Curtis :lol


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Just call him fanny dangler ffs


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Would neg that ******* Fandango IRL.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

LMAO what the fuck is happening.

FAN.DAN.GOOOOOOO VS Justin Roberts WM 29


----------



## Draegon (Mar 5, 2013)

This Fandango Is a ridiculous gimmick and it honestly doesn't seem interesting


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao Johnny Curtis is the fucking man.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Fa ag got


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Am I the only one who is laughing? 

God, he's so bad it's good.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

#FireRoberts


----------



## username555 (Jan 2, 2005)

Fandango says his name different each time, ugh...


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Boring.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> No lie, I thought the chick was him at first


Glad I'm not the only one. :lol


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

This guy must be 

-excellent on the mic...
-HHH must've seen him in the gym and likes his look.
-Steph likes his look

Cause this guy has been getting a lot of attention for a debut.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

He has an accent in his promo. Now he sounds like Brad Maddox's older brother...


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

This is officially the worst debut ever.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Stephanie McMahon you are absolutely fucking god awful at everything you do.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

A guy in the crowd I could hear say "no don't do it...nooooooooooo!!!" Referring to saying this losers name.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

FANDANGO owns :lmao


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Fun-dun go your ass on outta here with that shit Johnny Curtis

Keep the chick though shes smoking


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Johnny fucking Curtis :lmao


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Would be awesome if Khali is the person to say it correctly.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

what... no really... what?
hell Khali can do a better promo in English than this asshole can


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Okay, that was actually funny. Justin Roberts looks like his feelings are hurt.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Great to see Wade finally get the fame his talent deserves :barrett1

Zero fucks for this


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL at the guy in the crowd who yelled Johnny Curtis


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

Who the fuck in creative thought this was a good idea


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Bo Dallas to come out and save us from this shit.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

This is so horrible that I love it. Fandango just made my night. :mark:


----------



## Buff Ted (Nov 13, 2012)

Heat Machine, future World Champ.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

DA FUQ?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

I want Mr. Kennedy back.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Poor Johnny Curtis. Guy just can't get a break.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I wish I could dictate whether I work based on whether my name is pronounced the way I want


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

1999 Rejex said:


> Fandango ain't got shit on Disco Fever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True. So true. 

Let's remember this day. In the future, everyone will make fun of his name in a promo.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This will not go over well...like at all.
I'm just...wow..


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm in love with the girl...


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Lawler really wants to see Fandango debut


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

There, you can stop worrying now Kofi fans lol


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

hahahhahahahahah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I dont even know anymore...I just...I dont know. Help this company


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

WTF was The Point in this?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Well that was a waste of time.


----------



## vegasmann (Sep 2, 2007)

too funny


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I hope he keeps staying out of the ring. Fucking salad tossing tool.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

The Brown Horatio said:


>


:lol


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

so in other words this fandangoo is the new rico... wow i see him as a future WHC in THIS company... fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT XPAC HEAT.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

This fucking shit every week with FANFUCKINGDANGO?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Maybe Lilian Garcia could pronounce it right.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> lol, this gimmick is terrible.


LOL..I hope he stays around...he could garner Vicki heat on how terrible he is...

:


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Because like all good promoters, WWE know that the real money is in never living up to their own advertising.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Lawler looks absolutely furious that Fandango didn't debut. Oh my fucking god. Hahahaha.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So does Kofi win via forfeit?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I feel bad for Johnny Curtis. He sounded cool on Cabana's podcast.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks alot justin roberts


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*DAT FACE :lmao :lmao :lmao

Someone make a smiley/gif out of that, PLEASE*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Time to play the Lame.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

King's pissed. 

Oh well, DAT GAME needs his time.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

James1o1o said:


> Bo Dallas to come out and save us from this shit.


Book it


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Kofi won one! 8*D


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh god damnit, I almost got to see Fandango debut. GET IN THE RING ALREADY DAMNIT


----------



## CollegeKidd (Jul 26, 2011)

Lmao at the guy in the crowd yelling at Justin "YOU GOTTA FEEEEEEEEL IT"


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I am laughing so hard right now what the fuck
LMAO

Who writes this shit?


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

ShaggyK said:


> No lie, I thought the chick was him at first


Yeah I thought he came out in the dress at first. Not that it would have been a surprise.

So we'll be dealing with this for weeks now like Sandow when he came around.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Shaddw said:


> Haha, me too


make that three of us


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

As long as that girl keeps dancing I'm good with Fandago


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

THE ASS KICKER :mark:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Fandango: "You will not see the debut of..."
*Pause*
Random guy from the crowd: "JOHNNY CURTIS!"

Saved the segment


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

OMG this is brilliantly terrible. Genius stuff


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

No Fandango debut? Fuck this company.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Johnny Curtis what are they doing to you?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Shame really. I was looking forward to Kofi Kingston getting buried and getting closer to fucking off out of this industry.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Taking bets on if HHH will piss himself walking to the ring again


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Glad me mrs was asleep. If she woke up seeing that.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Fandago is actually making Khali look interesting.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

First heel that King loves in god knows how long


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Dammit Roberts! Get Ricardo on this. He'll get it right.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Release Curtis, pretend this never happened and never use such a stupid gimmick ever again. 

Keep the girl though (Y)


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Uhhhhh....


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*He will absolutely get over as a heel by doing this. *


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So let's see:

HHH promo takes 40 minutes.

Four-Way takes 15 minutes.

10 minutes for Taker to make his way to the ring and chokeslam Punk.

Think that's about right.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

I dont know about anyone else, but that made me laugh.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

Soupman Prime said:


> Would be awesome if Khali is the person to say it correctly.


ban bdan grawlllllllll


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Buckley said:


> Fandango: "You will not see the debut of..."
> *Pause*
> Random guy from the crowd: "JOHNNY CURTIS!"
> 
> Saved the segment


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

This reminds me of when I went to see SmackDown last May in Hershey and Damien Sandow refused to debut, disappoint.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yes HHH will be out next time to play the game haters


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

WWE pointlessly stalling with Fandango's debut because they don't know what the fuck to do with him, and debuting him now would just mean he would get lost in the shuffle heading into Mania.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

At least he's good on the mic. That automatically gives Fandango the edge over most of WWE. Also, he has a good look, and if he's good in the ring, I'm calling it right now that he'll be a star.


----------



## Vicky82 (Nov 16, 2012)

Tweet from Triple H 

Triple H‏@TripleH

#OldSchoolRAW It's time!!!!

:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Faaaandaaaaannngoooooo can really draw some heat not doing much. That's a sign of a good heel. Hopefully, Faaaan...daaaangooo can debut properly next time.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


>












guess not


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Buckley said:


> Fandango: "You will not see the debut of..."
> *Pause*
> Random guy from the crowd: "JOHNNY CURTIS!"
> 
> Saved the segment


Uber agree!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

BLACKANDRE said:


> Release Curtis, pretend this never happened and never use such a stupid gimmick ever again.
> 
> Keep the girl though (Y)


Nah just give him his weird gimmick from Nxt. That was good.


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Its like Brodus Clay all over again


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The Rawk said:


> So let's see:
> 
> HHH promo takes 40 minutes.
> 
> ...


10,000 posts.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I want it to work because I want Johnny Curtis to work because it's Johnny Curtis and I REMEMBER NXT YOU CADS YOU KILLED IT


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

god raw is rough tonight the only reason its been good is in like "i cant stop laughing at it" kinda way.

but if i bought tickets to this shit Id be on the verge of rioting lol


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

FANDANGO is OFFICIALLY Trending WORLDWIDE

:lmao

the WWE is gold tonight!

GOLD!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

To be honest, the only real difference between NXT Redemption Johnny Curtis and Fandango is the dancing. He talks the same. EXACTLY the same.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

FAN.DAN.GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

You gotta feel it


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nostalgia said:


> WWE pointlessly stalling with Fandango's debut because they don't know what the fuck to do with him, and debuting him now would just mean he would get lost in the shuffle heading into Mania.


Maybe, but i'm thinking it's just a way to get heat..which is working


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It's nice they give a midcarder an actual gimmick for once. Shame they can't do the same (with a more serious one) for Barrett other than "guy who promotes our movies".


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

Eh, Fandango can do better. The crowd sucks.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Fuck the haters...Faaaaaaaaaaaaandaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangoooooooooooooooooooo made me laugh.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

WCW DVD selling well? 

But NOBODY liked WCW!!!!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Fan dan goooooh already bringing the heat!! Love to hate him!! Need.. moaaaarrr!!!


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

The Rawk said:


> So let's see:
> 
> HHH promo takes 40 minutes.
> 
> ...


New Age Outlaws man!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Panther said:


> Faaaandaaaaannngoooooo can really draw some heat not doing much. That's a sign of a good heel. Hopefully, Faaaan...daaaangooo can debut properly next time.


*Absolutely, he's going to be over as a heel.*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> WWE pointlessly stalling with Fandango's debut because they don't know what the fuck to do with him, and debuting him now would just mean he would get lost in the shuffle heading into Mania.


All things considered, it looks like it might get decent heat, so good for him, I guess?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Here I thought Brodus Clay was the worst gimmick they could come up with and then they go and TOTALLY REDEEM THEMSELVES.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Just what an Old school raw needs recaps about what happened last week


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Fandango feuding with Justin Roberts is amazing. I am still laughing at it


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Well i see they're pulling the same shit they did when Sandow first debuted when he wouldn't wrestle cause his opponents were intellectually inferior, except now the ring announcer doesn't pronounce the guys name right.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

BAN DBANG HAWLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Fandango got more heat then swagger did tonight. Lol.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

hunter better pee proof his pants this time


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Hate the way Fandango sounds. I thought he'd have an accent or something. I feel lied to.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> Fandango feuding with Justin Roberts is amazing. I am still laughing at it


Looks like we have our new Wrestlemania main event.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Whose cutting a long 20 minute promo next?


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

if the mid card was actually something, Fandango would be the one running it! He has potential as a decent heel. Good on the mic, but I need to see a lot more before I can make my opinion on him.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

HOLY CRAP!!!










I was wondering who this JOHNNY CURTIS was

it turns out

Johnny Curtis = Fandango!!!

hahahaha TWO Worldwide Trends on him!! :lol


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

So....


Does anyone care about this Brock Lesnar - HHH story or am I just retarded? I mean if I am retarded , that's fine, I just want to know WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED TO WWE


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

TripleG said:


> WCW DVD selling well?
> 
> But NOBODY liked WCW!!!!


Monday Night Wars didn't happen then?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Time for a 30 minute promo. :mark:


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

So I see Vince has no problem calling it sports when boasting about having the 10 best selling sports dvds.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

1999 Rejex said:


> Whose cutting a long 20 minute promo next?


:lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Can't believe they made Heyman to be the bad guy. Vince called him out to fight, so he fought him. dat logic though.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

1999 Rejex said:


> Whose cutting a long 20 minute promo next?


:lol dont forget about the 5 minute long video package


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

If you guys stopped taking wrestling so seriously, you might actually find Faaannn Daaannnn Gooo funny


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Mclovin it said:


> Nah just give him his weird gimmick from Nxt. That was good.


That's not the point though. I just can't see _anybody_ being repackaged after such an awful gimmick. They might as well release him because he's damaged goods.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

When Robert Roode first turned heel, he looked like Triple H. Then he shaved his head. 

Now Triple H shaves his head...and he looks like Robert Roode, lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

lol how many times has Triple H made some big dramatic intense return to Raw walking slowly looking pissed off?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

So when on Old School RAW are recaps considering seeing into the future?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Funny they changed the camera angle so you couldnt see how HHH wet himself


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Of course the WWE grays out the blood despite that making that segment.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Who cares about triple h I want to see FANDANGOAT


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Two hours into the show and still no divas.

Something is wrong here.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

What they should've done is have Justin Roberts keep failing to pronounce it right.

Then Fink comes out to pronounce it correctly, then he stuns Justin Roberts. Then Vince walks out and fires his ass.

Wouldn't make much sense but fuck it, anything to stop Justin Roberts announcing.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Fandango = Future Hall of Famer

I'm a super mark for Johnny Curtis. Great segment and unbelievable heat.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Time to play the game


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Time for Trucker H


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol CharliePrince, you're the fucking best.*


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Love that music at Wrestlemania


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

APPARENTLY, IT'S TIME TO PLAY THE GAME.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


>


Greatest comment ever left on any sort of forum. LMFAO


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

The Gameuh is goinguh to beatuh Brock Lesnaruh at Wrestle Mania.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Trips looks ridiculous


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Slagging HHH off. Tell me Motorhead didn't perk your interest just then?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Two hours into the show and still no divas.
> 
> Something is wrong here.


Sounds like a normal raw to me. Some weeks I forget wwe even still employs divas. The only segments they seem to have is on the wwe app.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Am I the only one who thinks Trips looks a lot more menacing and bad ass with short hair?*


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

who can be friggin boring in years but sucking up to the chairman's arse ? except cena of course.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Can't stress enough how much the presentation just makes the product look so much better.


----------



## RedRossi (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I am convinced Triple H is a "He-Man and the Masters of the Universe" fan. 

That looks like Castle Greyskull on his shirt.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Why aren't they using the old school themes? Why no My Time on HHH? Why no Burn In my Light on Orton? Why no Thuganomics on Cena? disappointed


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Bork

Pls

bork u tink dis a muthr fukan gaem?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm STILL not used to the hair.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I miss Triple H's long hair...


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

im sorry but HHH shouldnt have cut his hair. he looks out of place without it. taker i get cuz it was a wig but Hunters hair is holding up great. no bald spots... unlike a certain someone....*Cough* Rocky *Cough*


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

No My Time = No good


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Good god his entrance is longer than Taker's


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Its burying time


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

RedRossi said:


>



:lmao:lol:lmao


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Same old shit......


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Can't get over his hair. 

Hard to take him serious.

I mean, just looking at him circa 2005 and now...well...Yeah.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

that entrance will never get old


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

RedRossi said:


>


Congratulations, you've won the internet.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Skybs said:


> *Am I the only one who thinks Trips looks a lot more menacing and bad ass with short hair?*


Remember people said HHH wouldn't return to wrestle because he cut his hair? :lol


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *lol CharliePrince, you're the fucking best.*


well I really didn't know who the hell was johnny curtis -.- sometimes twitter trends stuff you gotta google!

:


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Glad Cole and King are staying silent as they should have done last week when Trips music hit.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm sure I'm in the minority but I am loving Johnny Curtis' gimmick. Looks like he could get some good heat if they go down a less comedic route.

and :buried time!1


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

there is simply nobody cooler than the game.


----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

Skybs said:


> *Am I the only one who thinks Trips looks a lot more menacing and bad ass with short hair?*


I agree looks like the guy from Game of Thrones whose head got chopped off


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

So WM this year is
Rock Vs Cena
Punk vs Taker
HHH Vs Lesnar
Swagger vs Del Rio
Sheild vs Sheamus, Orton, and big show
Kane vs Daniel Bryan(doubtful)
Ryback vs Henry


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Why aren't they using the old school themes? Why no My Time on HHH? Why no Burn In my Light on Orton? Why no Thuganomics on Cena? disappointed


because that would have been smart... and since 2010 WWE has not been smart.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

The Dude said:


> im sorry but HHH shouldnt have cut his hair. he looks out of place without it. taker i get cuz it was a wig but Hunters hair is holding up great. no bald spots... unlike a certain someone....*Cough* Rocky *Cough*


He's a professional, middle-aged man in 2013. The hair had to go.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Bobby Roode's dad! Nice jacket.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

first thing triple h does is picks his nose wtf


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Why aren't they using the old school themes? Why no My Time on HHH? Why no Burn In my Light on Orton? Why no Thuganomics on Cena? disappointed


Considering this set-up is pre-Attitude Era, Trips should be using his blueblood music.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

TripleG said:


> When Robert Roode first turned heel, he looked like Triple H. Then he shaved his head.
> 
> Now Triple H shaves his head...and he looks like Robert Roode, lol.


Took the only thing Roode had over him lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That ring looks gorgeous, it'd be nice if they keep it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Hopefully Lesnar comes out. I bet he feels what HHH is feeling.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

When Trips busts the leather jacket out, you know it's serious business.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Skybs said:


> *Am I the only one who thinks Trips looks a lot more menacing and bad ass with short hair?*


If by menacing you mean being scared of how big his head is then yes.

Trips got a melon.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm here now at home, did Punk appeared yet?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Its all about the game, 
and how you get burried
it's all about burials
and whether you can take it
all about your debt
and if you can pay it


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

CharliePrince said:


> well I really didn't know who the hell was johnny curtis -.- sometimes twitter trends stuff you gotta google!
> 
> :


*lol nah it's everything you saw :lmao I absolutely miss being as big of a fan as you are. Never lose that please. *


----------



## RedRossi (Jan 27, 2013)

Tearing it up??

Quad went again then...


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

One day I really want some sound guy that doesn't give a fuck about his job to play "Yakety Sax" during H.H.H.'s entrance.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Dx Inbound?


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

Hallofpain said:


> I agree looks like the guy from Game of Thrones whose head got chopped off
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Sean Bean. aka Eddard Stark


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"YOU TAPPED OUT.. YOU TAPPED OUT.. YOU TAPPED OUT.."


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

https://twitter.com/tehborklaser


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Clique said:


> Remember people said HHH wouldn't return to wrestle because he cut his hair? :lol


That thread was fucking terrible.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Triple H doing that Jay Dob!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm glad I can finally go back to calling HHH, "Ol Dry Draws"*


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

HHH = Boring


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Waiting to find a reason to book myself some more wins


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

What's a 'jay dob'?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

The Dude said:


> Sean Bean. aka Eddard Stark


aka Sharpe


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Clique said:


> Remember people said HHH wouldn't return to wrestle because he cut his hair? :lol


*Shame he never used this look in his peak, somehow it actually fits him better, never thought I'd say this. *


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

however... don't you ever forget


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

2013 and Triple H is still involved in Wrestlemanias and winning.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

We Want Laser!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

This match at Wrestlemania and maybe one more at 30 and that will be it for The Game.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

"I sat there with a smile while everyone I love was crying"

Good god Trips is a gigantic asshole


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Trips, I love you, but he made you tap out. Cleanly. It should've been done.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

JAROTO said:


> HHH = Boring


Read the spoilers then?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Mclovin it said:


> Sounds like a normal raw to me. Some weeks I forget wwe even still employs divas. The only segments they seem to have is on the wwe app.


It seems a bit strange, because they haven't appeared on a RAW episode in three weeks. You'd think that they'd be given a two minute segment to work.

But alas, it is the divas division we are talking about. There isn't much to say about that.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

8 minutes and counting.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

BORK LASER.

SAV UH.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out whose gonna win the match either. mania is predictable as fuck.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *I'm glad I can finally go back to calling HHH, "Ol Dry Draws"*


:lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sounds kinky.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HHH still cuts boring ass promos


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Just like he did Steph


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

2 guys thats never on Raw, and wont be after Wrestlemania having a big feud and taking a spot at Mania just seems wrong. It would be nice if Brock was facing someone that would benefit from it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Last week, I split you wide open!" 

Yup. He did that to Stephanie too!


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

No reaction for HHH promo????


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Finish him!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lol Trips, Brock did finish you. You getting senile.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

MTheBehemoth said:


> What's a 'jay dob'?


im picturing a trailer park ****** rapper


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I know I cry every time a family member has hip surgery.*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Lol hhh came off as such an ass. You were happy your father in law was in hospita?


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

*yawns* segment blows bring back the goat fandango


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Would be perfect time for the shield


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

This match desperately needs a gimmick.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

First blood match at mania would be awesome!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

vacuous said:


> 8 minutes and counting.


13 if you include the video package that was heavily focused on him so it's 13


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh I bet he's stopped bleeding by now HHH.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

where the hell are the new age outlaws???


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

So great that I have the mute option for HHH promos. :


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Crowd was half asleep.

Well played, shit pants.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

By back, he doesn't mean back, back, right?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Good promo from HHH..good.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

"Sit there and bleed." What is Brock a chick now?


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

"And so I sat there with I smile because I knew when that senile old fuck broke his hip that was just one stop closer to me owning this company."


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*HHH in the middle of the ring crying*
You tapped out!
You tapped out!
You tapped out!
You tapped out!

:brock


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Val Venis has talked.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Flame of Olympus said:


> Just like he did Steph


You better believe it.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Trips looked a little like Goldberg at the end of the promo


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

8 minute promo for HHH? A new record.

Decent promo, but still doesn't make me want Lesnar/HHH at all.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

'Are you just gonna sit there...and bleed??'

Does he say that to Steph every time they have a heated argument too?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"BROCK-AH LESN-AH, ARE YOU-AH....COMING-AH....TO-AH.....WRESTLE-AH....MANIA-AH....?"


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

Eduard Khil said:


> aka Sharpe


aka Borimeir (idk if i spelled that right oh well)


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HHH burying talent again


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

He's going ALL THE WAY. 
He's gonna SPLIT him WIDE OPEN
Is Brock going to just sit there and BLEED?!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

No burying? Tragic!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> Can't stress enough how much the presentation just makes the product look so much better.


I agree. It doesn't have to keep being exactly like this, but I've been saying, for years now, that the over-produced look makes the product look so corny. Some happy medium between old and new could suffice just fine. The AE titan tron looks so much better. The all-white ring ropes should be saved for PPVs IMO.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

BYE


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Cookie Monster said:


> 2013 and Triple H is still involved in Wrestlemanias and winning.


It's so sad that he can't let his time go. They could be using both Brock and HHH at WM to put over younger guys but no, why do that?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"I split you *wide open.*"

I bet he uses that one on Steph all the time.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

He made you tap Hunter, go home you're drunk


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm suddenly reminded why I only watch a couple of the main clips on youtube and skip the shows now.

Pretty lame promo. Been watching the past hour and NOTHING of note has happened


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Damn..that was 1999 LEVEL boring from Cripple H. FUCK that SUCKED. SCUST.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Yup!


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad Laser is using up one of his appearances to boost this HHH guy. The guy could really use the rub, he could be something big.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> It seems a bit strange, because they haven't appeared on a RAW episode in three weeks. You'd think that they'd be given a two minute segment to work.
> 
> But alas, it is the divas division we are talking about. There isn't much to say about that.


Tbh Nxt divas > The main roster. Audrey Marie, summer Rae and Paige :mark: all good.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

HHH with a goat tier storytelling promo. Dudes still a badass.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> HHH still cuts boring ass promos


*How was that boring? You'd rather hear "I won't give up :cena2" or 
"Respect the best in the world unk" promo number gazillion and fuck knows what number?
*


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

hazuki said:


>


what's HHH mouthing in that gif? i missed that..

what'd he say?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Eduard Khil said:


> aka Sharpe


aka 006 in the best Bond movie of all time.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

The Brown Horatio said:


> 13 if you include the video package that was heavily focused on him so it's 13


So 15 altogether. A sprint by HHH standards.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Good Promo by Bobby Roode.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

James1o1o said:


> First blood match at mania would be awesome!


It would be shown in black and white.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Now THAT'S A PROMO. Take notes Cena and Dwayne.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I was kind of surprised that the crowd didn't care. I knew I didn't but generally anything Triple H does is well received.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

THE GAME :mark:


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> 'Are you just gonna sit there...and bleed??'
> 
> Does he say that to Steph every time they have a heated argument too?


he also says it when its "her time of the month" :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao 
sorry had to say it :lol


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

steveaustinBSA:

time for some asskicking. who wants a stunner? #AustinIsBack


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Trips going all Tombstone on Lesnar with the "are you going to do something or just stand there and bleed" line. *


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So they sell a Bret Hart DVD by telling me Sheamus likes it? 

That just makes me not want it!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nothing says badass like scheduling an ass kicking 5 weeks in advance.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

What Triple H just said in that promo Perfect stuff to say to your girlfriend when it's that time of the month. Go ahead say every word see what happens


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> HHH burying talent again


LOL!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

hazuki said:


>


LOVE YA POPS :HHH


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Quite disappointed that we didn't see Hunter Hearst Helmsley.

"Brock, you scally wag, I'm asking you whether you want to confront one another on the grandest stage of all."


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

CharliePrince said:


> what's HHH mouthing in that gif? i missed that..
> 
> what'd he say?


*"I love ya pop" :HHH*


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

birthday_massacre said:


> HHH burying talent again


Everyday he's shovelin'


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

There is no way this will be Hunters last match either. He will definitely work with someone at WM 30.


----------



## Big Stan (Mar 2, 2013)

Triple H sure does love those 90's movie quotes. First "The Crying Game" and now "Tombstone".


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Helluva promo from Trips. Can always count on The Game to bring dat STORYTELLING~!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Good promo


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Flame of Olympus said:


> "Sit there and bleed." What is Brock a chick now?


Exactly the connotation I derived from that statement.

And...of course the fact that he did bust Brock open the week prior.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Skybs said:


> *How was that boring? You'd rather hear "I won't give up :cena2" or
> "Respect the best in the world unk" promo number gazillion and fuck knows what number?
> *


HHH's promo was boring. Cena's promos are just down right terrible and Punk's much better at rambling on forever.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

That was a shity promo.....thats why no reaction, you cant blame the crowd.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Shit. This Raw is dragging.... Get to the main-event already.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dark Church said:


> I was kind of surprised that the crowd didn't care. I knew I didn't but generally anything Triple H does is well received.


The show, as usual has worn down the live audience and us at home.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

TripleG said:


> So they sell a Bret Hart DVD by telling me Sheamus likes it?
> 
> That just makes me not want it!


Yeah why the hell did they do that? I couldn't give two shits about Sheamus if I wanted to get a Bret Hart dvd.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

So, we get a thoughtful behind the scenes look at a day in the life of Sheamus... for a fucking DVD plug?


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Skybs said:


> *"I love ya pop" :HHH*


Biggest asskisser you will ever know.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> HHH burying talent again











:buried


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

I guess the rumors are true. HHH vs Brock in the first ever MMA fight in WWE at the biggest stage of them all, WRESTLEMANIA! It's gonna be awesome!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Skybs said:


> *How was that boring? You'd rather hear "I won't give up :cena2" or
> "Respect the best in the world unk" promo number gazillion and fuck knows what number?
> *


So because something else sucks it makes something else good? I would sooner listen to a punk promo any day then that. It was awful. Not as bad as rock and cena's but still bad.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

You really expect me to believe that after all that Sheamus relaxes on his bus by watching Bret DVD and not banging hoes? Oh WWE you tried it.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Peapod said:


> There is no way this will be Hunters last match either. He will definitely work with someone at WM 30.


Hopefully. But who?


----------



## Eve's iPad (Nov 20, 2012)

The only good thing about this Raw is CM Punk might actually win a match.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> HHH burying talent again


Who exactly did he bury? He called Brock out.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> steveaustinBSA:
> 
> time for some asskicking. who wants a stunner? #AustinIsBack


i smell a trollllllllllllllll


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

trips had to cut that promo short, any longer instead of pissing his pants he might of shat his pants.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

LKRocks said:


> steveaustinBSA:
> 
> time for some asskicking. who wants a stunner? #AustinIsBack


keep trollin trollin trollin trollin! :vince2


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> HHH burying talent again


In this case, he buried his own wife as silly wimmin folk that cries. I will admit, when he brought that up, I laughed.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

:vince5 Buy this dvd! Sheamus likes it!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

would of made more sense for Jericho to do that instead of Sheamus


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

CharliePrince said:


> what's HHH mouthing in that gif? i missed that..
> 
> what'd he say?


"I love you, Pop"


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Holy fuck, almost a whole hour left?

Eff'...*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Great Promo by one of the greats. i hope HHH wins at WM now to piss off the haters on here


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

TOMB RAIDER!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

WrestlinFan said:


> It's so sad that he can't let his time go. They could be using both Brock and HHH at WM to put over younger guys but no, why do that?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


cus it's all about da money :vince5


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Sheamus likes Bret Hart. Good to know.


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

They just advertised the rock for extreme rules here in STl


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Terrible promo. This WM is really shaping up to be a snoozefest.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Pretty decent sheamus video promo but the whole crappy bret hart plug killed it. bret hart = fpalm


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Skybs said:


> *"I love ya pop" :HHH*





dan the marino said:


> LOVE YA POPS :HHH


lol 

really?

thanks, have to youtube that


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Quite surprised they haven't recapped Rock/Cena at least 3 times.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Sheamus likes Bret Hart. Good to know.


Bret: As a wrestler, Sheamus ranks 4/10


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Welp, now that Sheamus approves of the Bret Hart DVD, I'll be sure to buy it tomorrow. Thank God that useless fuck approves. Whew!


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

So a wrestler actually cuts a promo about his match and it is suddenly boring, eh?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Shield promo please?*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Good to see the fatal 4-way being the main event. I was worried at the start of the night that the Rock/Cena promo would close the show.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I just figured it out. 

Punk will win the four way due to The Shield. Then at Wrestlemania it will be Sheamus, Orton, & Show Vs. Shield. Yeeeeeah.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Tony Tornado said:


> I guess the rumors are true. HHH vs Brock in the first ever MMA fight in WWE at the biggest stage of them all, WRESTLEMANIA! It's gonna be awesome!



Lesnar would legit destroy Trucker H.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

Breaking: Trips had to shit so he cut his promo short only at the 8 min mark. Here's footage:


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Peapod said:


> There is no way this will be Hunters last match either. He will definitely work with someone at WM 30.


and wm 31, and wm 32, and wm 33, and probably wm 34


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

the 'sit there and bleed' line is from the movie Tombstone

those western references work better for taker these days.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

kinda obvious that it will be Orton/Sheamus/Big Show vs The Shield


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

why are they still introducing themselves?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Shield video cam promo :mark:*


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

A WILD VIDEO RECORDER APPEARED!


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

THE SHIELD is simply the BEST THING THE WWE HAS GOING TODAY

sorry folks

this is not up for debate

even with The Rock, Brock, etc..

THE SHIELD = best thing wwe's got going


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Shield promo? piss break.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Flame of Olympus said:


> TOMB RAIDER!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:



Picking it up 10 am tomorrow morning when my gamestop opens


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Is King in ring gear? He did say he wanted to wrestle again...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wait, how did The Shield know they were going to do this if this was earlier today?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

virus21 said:


> Bret: As a wrestler, Sheamus ranks 4/10


4/10 is generous.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

My body is ready for The Shield.... I love you guys!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

thekingg said:


> Breaking: Trips had to shit so he cut his promo short only at the 8 min mark. Here's footage:


The's some Fox news-worthy shit right there.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

THE SHIELD.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

SHIELD PROMO!!! 

I love this Camcorder stuff. It is pretty awesome.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Deans face :lol


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Ambrose is gold. :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Foreshadowing that interference later.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Shield promos...Dean Ambrose promos!!! Could watch em for RAW's entirety


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

this main event is going to be something

THE SHIELD HAS SPOKEN

NOBODY IS SAFE

NOBODY!!!

#BelieveInTheShield


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

OK WWE WE KNOW THEIR NAMES WE DON"T NEED TO HEAR THEM EVERY DAMN SECOND "ITS AMBROSE! ROLLINS AND REIGNS!" every one of their promo's begin with "Ambrose. Rollins. Reigns" its like their afraid we might forget.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose...I'd wreck that.
Rollins...I'd wreck that but I wouldn't kick him out right after.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Ambrose's facial expressions = (Y)


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Nimbus said:


> Shield promo? piss break.


(Y)


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*... I feel bad for almost forgetting Barret exists :|*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Thank god for the shield :mark:


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

So do the Shield all gather around a computer sippin' Starbucks while editing their promos, then email the tape to the production truck, or do they hold hostage an IT guy until he gets the right amount of static in it? #KayfabeQuestions


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

Welp, I'm glad I decided to turn off the tv during the HHH promo.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Why are so many people getting jobber entrances? Especially champs like Wade and Cesaro.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

R2


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

THAT WAS AMAZING :mark:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hey del rio is here hahahahaha


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

I was expecting Bo honestly.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Midcard Champion = Jobber to the stars.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

No reaction for barret.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I bet Ricardo could say Fandango's name right.


----------



## Mertesacker (Feb 28, 2013)

Roman Reigns: Look what u did to ma' face!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Oh cool, Barrett's gonna job again. They just can't give him a win against anyone cept' Kofi, can they?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wonder where the Shield got that sweet camcorder of theirs. Best Buy? Amazon?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

SHIELD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Aid180 said:


> So do the Shield all gather around a computer sippin' Starbucks while editing their promos, then email the tape to the production truck, or do they hold hostage an IT guy until he gets the right amount of static in it? #KayfabeQuestions


They're world class hackers, didn't you know? #KayfabeAnswers


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

So the US and IC Champions job AGAIN tonight. fpalm


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Intercontinental fucking Champion gets a jobber enterance...this company is so fucked


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

UGH WWE going to have their other midcard champ lose.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Was expecting Bo Dallas vs Barrett. They're not saving that for 'Mania are they?!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!!!!!

Also The InterJobnential Champion, Wade Barrett


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

del rio shoulda came in with an old school car


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

That ADR pop blew off the roof!!!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Speaking of announcers, where the flying fuck is Mean Gene!?*


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Is King in ring gear? He did say he wanted to wrestle again...


god lets hope so

Brock Lesnar V Jerry the King Lawler

In a REAL street fight

Loser leaves WWE and NEVER...EVER...COMES BACK

guess who Id Put my money on :lmao:lmao


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

That Raw is dragging....


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Poor Barrett...


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

GREAT promo. Them facial expressions .....


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

wait.. oh god.. oh god no..

I just had a thought

Fatal Fourway

Reigns = Big Show
Rollins and Ambrose takes out Orton and Sheamus

that leaves CM Punk alone to win it all

OH MY GOD!!!!

this main event is going to go down in lore!!

DO NOT MISS IT!! it's gonna be wild

SHIELD IN THE BUILDING!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Aid180 said:


> So do the Shield all gather around a computer sippin' Starbucks while editing their promos, then email the tape to the production truck, or do they hold hostage an IT guy until he gets the right amount of static in it? #KayfabeQuestions


sippin starbucks :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Boooooooooooring. Where's fandango


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

Did they put the three people who have beef with The Shield together in the match with CM Punk on purpose or it just came around ? I am curious ?


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

alberto no cheero  PERRRRRRRRRRRO


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Nimbus said:


> Shield promo? piss break.


That's cute.

Let's go back to TNA so we can see the WWE rejects continue to get beat down by Hogan and Friends. Right?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Where is Bo though? #boknows


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

Why oh why can't I fast-forward live TV?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Nimbus said:


> No reaction for barret.


gotta send barrett overseas to get a (minimal)reaction


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Why couldn't have one of Barrett or Cesaro gone up against the likes of Kofi or Zack Ryder tonight instead of having both of them lose? LOGIC.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Books (Y)

Stay in school kids.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Was expecting Bo Dallas vs Barrett. They're not saving that for 'Mania are they?!


Bo = Buys


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Piss break


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Glorious Shield :mark:

Wade :mark: will tap


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Gee, I wonder if The Shield is going to help Punk win the main event tonight, and the three who didn't win (Sheamus, Orton, Big Show) face The Shield at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

NikkiSixx said:


> Where is Bo though? #boknows


Under Triple H's desk.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Picking it up 10 am tomorrow morning when my gamestop opens


Picking up my copy at midnight release.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Clique said:


> So the US and IC Champions job AGAIN tonight. fpalm


This day and age, you're better off avoiding those titles.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice of WWE to help teach their fans to read


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

pyro on suicide watch before this match even starts


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

DID COLE SAY "WE GIVE FUCKS" ?!?!?!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dunmer said:


> Why are so many people getting jobber entrances? Especially champs like Wade and Cesaro.


Stupid question, so we can have more time for the movie trailers of course.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Zeb making sure Swagger doesn't fall over while walking out to the ramp.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Lol at everyone saying Del Rio is over with the crowd.


----------



## Eve's iPad (Nov 20, 2012)

I just realized that The Shield's entrance at Wrestlemania is going to take forever.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

lol @ ADR hitting Wade's back like that

it looks exactly like how my massage therapists hit my back going to work

:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Bo = Buys


Bo draws. We have to stop fighting it. He'll inject himself into the main event tonight and win. Going on to face Taker.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

It's ridiculous that we barely even know what the card looks like for WrestleMania.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

HHH haters make me laugh. Anyone here with a job walk in tomorrow and slap your boss across the kite.

You won't. Why? Cos you might want a promotion some-day.

And when your boss's fit daughter walks by don't say you wouldn't like to sort her out. Even marry the bitch some day.

HHH has done well. Especially in the wrestling industry. Respect.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Remember when a secondary title holder was just one step below the world title holder? Remember when the two would rarely face but if they did, it would be a big deal? Remember when they weren't punked out all the damn time?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Eve's iPad said:


> I just realized that The Shield's entrance at Wrestlemania is going to take forever.


:lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Didn't this happen on SD? Barrett loses and Swagger and Colter just stand on the stage.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

I remember when if the WHC was competing it'd be a main event. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

thekingg said:


> Did they put the three people who have beef with The Shield together in the match with CM Punk on purpose or it just came around ? I am curious ?


Probably just some strange coïncidence...


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Hate the Ci chants.
Didn't hear any :yes tonight


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Where's the Outlaws? I want to see Billy Gunn's brand new forehead.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Remember when a secondary title holder was just one step below the world title holder? Remember when the two would rarely face but if they did, it would be a big deal? Remember when they weren't punked out all the damn time?


The good old days. 

Thank the almighty Attitude Era for ruining that shit though.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

CharliePrince said:


> wait.. oh god.. oh god no..
> 
> I just had a thought
> 
> ...


What even are you.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Stupid question, so we can have more time for the movie trailers of course.


Well they have to make money somehow. The cardboard wrestlers they have sure as hell are moving much merchandise.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> Where is Bo though? #boknows





ShowStopper '97 said:


> Under Triple H's desk.


#BoBlows


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

So CM Punk will be left alone in the ring at the end of the main event and then GONG


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

The Dude said:


> god lets hope so
> 
> Brock Lesnar V Jerry the King Lawler
> 
> ...


Mae Young!


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Did anyone else notice Barret's jobber gear? Poor guy. 

Gonna lose to ADR to spark this stupid feud as well.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

where the fuck is the "icon", the "phenom", "The Excellence of Execution"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

1999 Rejex said:


> It's ridiculous that we barely even know what the card looks like for WrestleMania.


Well we know the main events and generally those don't look well and with the way they treat the undercard it may not matter what combo they put together. Just the state of the company right now.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

damn I hate Wade Barrett


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Eve's iPad said:


> I just realized that The Shield's entrance at Wrestlemania is going to take forever.


Nobody makes a longer Entrance then Taker, NOBODY!!!


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Remember when a secondary title holder was just one step below the world title holder? Remember when the two would rarely face but if they did, it would be a big deal? Remember when they weren't punked out all the damn time?


Pepperidge Farms remembers.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

They have jobbers for a reason. Just have Mexican JBL beat up JTG instead of jobbing Barrett out again.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Hahaha remember when we thought Barrett had potential guys


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

God I really don't care about Barrett anymore. Whoever wins the IC title next should get a proper reign.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I call bullshit on this "Old School Raw" until we get an over-the-top-rope DQ though.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Spoiler: Barrett loses.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

SinJackal said:


> Well they have to make money somehow. The cardboard wrestlers they have sure as hell are moving much merchandise.


Lol well those shitty movies aren't gonna make them anything.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Barrett to win. I'm calling it.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

These matches are so damn predcitable. It's annoying.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

who won the fatal four way?


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

1999 Rejex said:


> It's ridiculous that we barely even know what the card looks like for WrestleMania.


Dont We?

HHH V Lesnar again..
Rock V Cena 2
Punk V Taker (because come on who else would they put in there?)
Sheild V Orton and Sheamus with whoever the 3rd partner is.
MITB
Del Rio V Swagger.

sounds to me like we know it all already..

not to mention zigglers cash in.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The Brown Horatio said:


> where the fuck is the "icon", the "phenom", "The Excellence of Execution"


"The Cerebral Assassin"


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Dark Church said:


> They have jobbers for a reason. Just have Mexican JBL beat up JTG instead of jobbing Barrett out again.


JTG is still around


----------



## 96Z28 (Apr 3, 2012)

Dinobot said:


> Pepperidge Farms remembers.


LOLOL, thanks man, that made my night.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Just got home from work, so did I miss anything?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

1999 Rejex said:


> It's ridiculous that we barely even know what the card looks like for WrestleMania.


Thats a joke, right?

It's actually ridiculous that we know the outcome to THREE of the matches.

Current Card:

Trips vs Brock (Trips wins)

Taker vs Punk (Taker wins)

Rock vs Cena (Cena wins)


Matches on the card we DONT know the outcome to:

ADR vs. Swagger (safe to assume Swagger loses b/c of his arrest) 



So we know roughly half the card, whats the problem?


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Mister Hands said:


> Hahaha remember when we thought Barrett had potential guys


I have faith.

Then again, I don't shit on every talent that doesn't come from the indies.

:doug


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I guess this really is HHH booking, keep having your IC, US and MITB champions lose matches and make them look weak


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Old school raw simply reminding what the IC title meant back then. Today our US and IC champs don't even get proper entrances


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Wade Barrett is Trending?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

That Armbreaker finisher has to be one of the worst ever


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This happened on Smackdown a couple of weeks ago. *Yawn*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow. ADR vs. Ziggler. Again.

Trending now - #ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Del Rio/Ziggler AGAIN? Jesus. Well, at least it'll probably be awesome.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I called it wrong 

What's happened to Barrett?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

ADR vs Ziggler again??? Ziggler to job again????


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

The fans voted for Ziggler/Del Rio for this Friday? As if they haven't seen it enough.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Why would anybody want to challenge for the IC and US title belts if this is what happens when you win them?


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

RFalcao said:


> who won the fatal four way?


hasnt happened yet but smart money is on punk


----------



## Mertesacker (Feb 28, 2013)

Zeb now looks like one sexy mofo with his new haircut.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Ziggler will lose.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Del Rio/Ziggler AGAIN? Jesus. Well, at least it'll probably be awesome.


Lol. 
That's a cute idea.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Played the shit out of this as a kid


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Where is Bo Dallas anyway? He disappeared for a few weeks attacked Barrett and now has vanished again. If they want to use the guy it'd be nice if they stayed consistent...


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

The Brown Horatio said:


> where the fuck is the "icon", the "phenom", "The Excellence of Execution"


"Ravishing" Bo Dallas


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

The Dude said:


> Dont We?
> 
> HHH V Lesnar again..
> Rock V Cena 2
> ...


MITB isnt happening at mania this year, highly unlikely at least


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Why would anybody want to challenge for the IC and US title belts if this is what happens when you win them?


Because you get to job to World Champions instead of jobbing to other jobbers. It's a step up.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

I have not been able to watch tonight.

Can anyone tell me short what exactly has happened so far?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

As far as the fourway goes, here's the percent chance I see each guy of winning:

CM Punk: 90%
Randy Orton: 5%
Sheamus: 5%
Big Show: 0%

Punk's winning that shit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why the fuck does ADR dry hump every guys arm that he does the cross armbreaker to, maybe he should watch some mma and learn how its done properly.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

The People's Champion Bo Dallas.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Crowd is so damn dead.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Now what I would do if I was Ziggler: Big E and myself beat ADR senseless with steel chairs and powerbombs on concrete. Then cash in.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

RFalcao said:


> who won the fatal four way?


The SHIELD


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

YES FOLKS THE NEXT OPPOENT FOR THE STREAK WILL BE DECIDED BY A FATAL 4 WAY MATCH DER BUILD.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Guys.
Stop jinxing this CM Punk winning thing.

I mean, sure it's the most predictable.

But what if..


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

WE WANT AUSTIN!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Because you get to job to World Champions instead of jobbing to other jobbers. It's a step up.


Well they've both been jobbing every week for the last month now so I'd hate to see what a step down is.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I think the Raw writting team is actual 12 year olds. It would explain nearly everything.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

1999 Rejex said:


> The People's Champion Bo Dallas.


Big Sexy Bo Dallas.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

So the WH title match with Swagger at mania is on? the arrest was irrelevant.

Punk will win i think, and will lose at mania against Taker, I can see a 6 or 8 tag match involving guys like Sheamus, Orton, Ryback vs the shield and Show.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


> Wade Barrett is Trending?


yep.

5 out of 10 Worldwide Trends ALL NIGHT have been about the WWE

that alone tells you they KILLING it in the ratings

next RAW watch another infographic how WWE "#OldschoolRAW" destroyed every show in ratings, prime demographics AND social media score

this is why they love twitter..

it's a direct pulse into what is going on in the world

and you do not trend worldwide unless you have millions talking about the product

WWE's simply killing it tonight!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Eduard Khil said:


> Now what I would do if I was Ziggler: Big E and myself beat ADR senseless with steel chairs and powerbombs on concrete. Then cash in.


But if you were Ziggler you'd be so useless that as soon as the bell rang ADR would lock in the armbreaker and you'd tap in 5 seconds.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

J2D said:


> Guys.
> Stop jinxing this CM Punk winning thing.
> 
> I mean, sure it's the most predictable.
> ...


Tbf it would be a good match.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Eduard Khil said:


> Now what I would do if I was Ziggler: Big E and myself beat ADR senseless with steel chairs and powerbombs on concrete. Then cash in.


That wouldn't stop Ricardo from stealing the briefcase again.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Imagine the outrage if Big Show won.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

nostalgia aside, they should really keep the the old school ring setup, with the red, white, and blue ropes... looks way better.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

"Big Daddy Cool" Bo Dallas


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Who's ready to hear the glass shattering?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Well they've both been jobbing every week for the last month now so I'd hate to see what a step down is.


WWWYKI


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Assassin's Creed 4?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

WE WANT SANDOW WE WANT SANDOW WE WANT SANDOW WE WANT SANDOW WE WANT SANDOW WE WANT SANDOW


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

Somebody who can edit two videos into one gif PLEASE contact me via PM. It is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Big Sexy Bo Dallas.


The man of a 1,000 holds Bo Dallas.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Sheamus won't be winning. 

Punk will have NOTHING to do if he doesn't face Taker, which is pathetic as he should be main eventing for the belt.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Is this the fourth time we've seen these two tonight?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Olitical Correctnes is what I saw lol


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> But if you were Ziggler you'd be so useless that as soon as the bell rang ADR would lock in the armbreaker and you'd tap in 5 seconds.


Vote of confidence for sure


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Dammit, I read a spoiler about the Cena - Rock WM match and now know who will win.. I hate spoilers...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cookie Monster said:


> Sheamus won't be winning.
> 
> Punk will have NOTHING to do if he doesn't face Taker, which is pathetic as he should be main eventing for the belt.


The shield is giong to help Punk win to set up the shield vs orton sheamus and big show at WM


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Raw just got badass


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

1999 Rejex said:


> The man of a 1,000 holds Bo Dallas.


"The Nature Boy" Bo Dallas


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

NEW AGE OUTLAWS I'M MARKING OUT BRO


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

as much as you iwc marks complain tonight this RAW has been building up to a monumental climax

THE SHIELD being in the building is simply OHHHH YOU DIDNT KNOW?!?!

betta call somebodyyyyyyy

fuck yea!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

OUTLAWS


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh you didn't know!?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Outlaws! :mark:


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

New Age Outlaws!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

:mark:

New Age Outlaws


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Fuck, fell asleep for a few minutes. :no:

Edit: WOKE UP RIGHT ON TIME :mark:*


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:flip

Yes...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

New Age Outlaws....remember when they were cool?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

OH SHIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTT JUST GOT REAL

The New Age Outlaws


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Wooooahhh Time Machine Time


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

New Age Outlaws :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

THE OUTLAWS :mark: :mark:


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Zeb Coulter makes a lot of sense in his own way. I have a really hard time rooting against Swagger and him, despite Jack's douchebaggery with his arrest 2 weeks ago.


----------



## theBIGvalboski (Oct 31, 2006)

the problem with zeb and swagger is that they are supposed to be heels, but speak too much truth


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

NAO!!!!!!!


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

1999 Rejex said:


> The man of a 1,000 holds Bo Dallas.


The Legend Killer Bo Dallas


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

Swagger mouthing Zeb's words.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm FUCKING MARKING


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

inbound "you still got it" chants! :


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

They have NOT aged well.


----------



## Vicky82 (Nov 16, 2012)

New Age Outlaws :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

FINALLY!

YO ASS BETTA CALL SOMEBODY!

Damn, Billy with that baby bron bron hairline


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Yawns* more senior citizens reliving the 90's #oldageoutlawz


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Billy Gunn's hair :lmao


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

NEW AGE OUTLAWS!! HELL YEAH!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yes throw back


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ugh, Billy Gunn really needs a haircut.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

LMFAO!!!!

we wear your grandads clothes

WE LOOK INCREDIBLE

MARK OUT PEOPLE!! if you not marking out you got no pulse!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Bearodactyl said:


> Dammit, I read a spoiler about the Cena - Rock WM match and now know who will win.. I hate spoilers...


Not sure if serious....


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

freedom of speech doesnt mean you can go around spitting racist venom.
why dont you go ask the phealps family all about it. they use the bullshit "we have freedom of speech" line in the same breathe as "pray for dead soilders."
Im kind of getting sick of this heel "we hate anything thats not a white *******" angle, I know its getting great heat but... idk rubs me the wrong way. *IMO*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Road Dogg always kills it on the mic


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

He finally said ass! Thank the lord


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Billy gunn has still got it


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

WOOOO THE OUTLAWS BABY


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

What a shitty fucking crowd. Ugh.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

They look brilliant. Give them the tag team titles! ahaha

The road dogg jesse james, the badass the billy gunn, the new age outlaws.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Road Dogg is better than 99% of the current roster on the mic.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Damn at Billy's hairline.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Borias said:


> They have NOT aged well.


So true. But I :mark: just a little anyway.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh how I've missed these two.

They aren't looking too good but Road Dogg is as good on the mic as ever.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The NAO need to come back full time


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

so yeah.. more heat for the shield


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Is that ziggler with road dogg?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

"I'm just ribbing I know your ready" Why isn't Road Dog used more often? He's great.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Dat Billy Gunn hair line


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

MMMMMINT


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Goddamn, Billy looks like he's turning into the killer from Cape Fear.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

These guys ...shouldnt they basically still be in the WWE? What could they possibly be doing that is more important

other than staying relatively healthy


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Road Dogg's most recent TV partner was Puppet H.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

New Age Outlaws saved this show.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

X-Pac is somewhere backstage asking for booger sugar.


----------



## joshrulez2 (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow i miss Road Dogg on that mic. What a legend.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I love the NaO so much.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I hope NAO wrestle at Wrestlemania.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Best promo of the night. Road Dogg bringing dat awesomeness! Gunn did his part awesomely as well.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

THIS IS AWESOME!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

1999 Rejex said:


> What a shitty fucking crowd. Ugh.


Shitty? The crowd have been good today, not great but good enough.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

dan the marino said:


> Oh how I've missed these two.
> 
> They aren't looking too good but Road Dogg is as good on the mic as ever.


But at least they got cleaned up


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Skybs said:


> *Road Dogg is better than 99% of the current roster on the mic.*


He's always been fantastic.


----------



## Eve's iPad (Nov 20, 2012)

We can tell people to suck our cocks but can't say "Yo ass better call somebody"!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

WrestlinFan said:


> "The Nature Boy" Bo Dallas
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


"the shaman of sexy" Bo Dallas


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

It makes me all warm and nostalgic to watch Road Dogg wrestle again


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Road Dogg is fucking awesome


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Damn at Billy's hairline.


:lelbron


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

octagon888 said:


> These guys ...shouldnt they basically still be in the WWE? What could they possibly be doing that is more important
> 
> other than staying relatively healthy


Being WWE road agents?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Goddamn Rosa! So fucking hot!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Billy and Dolph def shared the same bottle of hair dye


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Gunn getting bald


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

I called it earlier. Lawler to say "puppies" and he just did. :mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Right, Buffalo is getting added to my list along with Atlanta and wherever the fuck it was the other week


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey Rosa!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Are Epico and Primo heels or faces? Does anyone even care?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Who are these jobbersand why are they getting so much offense?

I remember when jobbers got KILLED.

-Razor ramon's debut
-The hardy's when they were jobbers, and had hairy armpits :lol ..they got destroyed.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Rosa :yum:


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

fuck it, they still got it...give them one more run with the titles.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

New Age Outlaws is a good lesson. Sometimes you can take two guys and they become more special as a tag team than as singles. Why kill Rhodes Scholars, WWE?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

markout moment of the night ?

"we're those dudes who wear your grandads clothes
we look incredible"

LOL!!! :lol Outlaws doing the Thrift Shop!

hahaha


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

see rock when roadd dogg and billy gunn come back to televison... they wrestle... and give fans the show they paid for... not just sit and talk about the same bullshit we have heard show after show after show. maybe you should take some notes dwayne.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I so want to see the Fameasser. Please oh please.

EDIT: FAMEASSER FUCK YES


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Brown Horatio said:


> "the shaman of sexy" Bo Dallas


Good God, he looks like Squiggy with long hair.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Billy Gunn still got it!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Take Notes Dolph, This is how you do a FAME ASSer


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Goddamn, Billy looks like he's turning into the killer from Cape Fear.


And about a month away from looking like the Thin Man from Phantasm.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

I thought in my youth that Gunn would be a star, world champion.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fucking awesome. Fix your hair though, Billy.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I almost feel like crying when I look at what has become of Billy Gunns forehead.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Billy Gunn of 2013 = What Dolph Ziggler will look like in 15 years.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

WTF IS THAT RING ANNOUNCE?? WHERE IS LILLIAN??!


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Give them the titles!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

"BA Billy Gun"? Are we in 4th grade? I HATE YOU ANNOUNCERS I HATE YOU BUURRRRNNNNN YOU BRAIN DEAD RETARDS 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Ziggler Sr. with the pinfall


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Fameasser!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Are Epico and Primo heels or faces? Does anyone even care?


They're the Alicia Fox of the tag team division that way.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

The Brown Horatio said:


> "the shaman of sexy" Bo Dallas


The Ayatollah of Rock and Rolla Bo Dallas.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Rosa :kobe4


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Billy Gunn looks terrible.


----------



## Lurkin (Feb 26, 2013)

shut up about bo dallas already


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Billy was the one who got a monster push in 99, won KOTR, feuded with The Rock yet Road Dogg is the one people remember. That's what charisma does i guess


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Billy Gunn looks like Walder Frey to me.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

:lmao Cole: for the first time..... since wrestlemaina... last year.... 
fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

whoa... They still got it. Hopefully they give the people one last run. NAO's was the shit tonight.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

That was cool!


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Aliens 13 light years away still see the New Age Outlaws every week.

'stards


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

more fucking recaps...


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Lol at Cena, "Some people don't get a first chance....because I get them all!"


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Billy Gunn of 2013 = What Dolph Ziggler will look like in 15 years.


Only if he drinks a lot and does a bunch of drugs. :lol


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

It's recap time!


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Good God, he looks like Squiggy with long hair.











_sup?_


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Have they come up with a name for the rematch. Or is it just called Cenas Redemption


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Can't wait for someone to put a gif together or Mr.Ass and Baby Ass (Ziggler) Fameasser back to back.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*If Rock beats Cena again, I'm going to laugh so hard I'll get a 10-pack.*


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It's a little too late to be selling that as a soul-crushing loss, Cena.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I can never buy what Cena says anymore. When he lost the first time, he didn't seem so hurt about it, but now after a year that he lost to Rock, he s finally all about redemption. Fuck Cena.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

The Brown Horatio said:


> "the shaman of sexy" Bo Dallas


"The Tuesday Night Delight" Bo Dallas 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

How many fucking times are we going to see Rock and Cena replays of earlier? Like, what the fuck?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Sable vs Steph. do it


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

octagon888 said:


> These guys ...shouldnt they basically still be in the WWE? What could they possibly be doing that is more important
> 
> other than staying relatively healthy


Billy is a trainer in NXT

Road Dogg is a backstage guy for WWE


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Ziggler vs Billy Gunn in a Fameasser match.

Book it!


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

The WWE World title belt is so ugly..


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

hope the Outlaws are back until at least Wrestlemania. Would love for them to have one last run with the Tag belts.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Lurkin said:


> shut up about bo dallas already


I know right? That running joke isn't even funny. That fool should have never been brought to the main roster.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did Lawler say he was going to send Stephanie a tit? 

She's already got two buddy!


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Future TNA X-division champion Bo Dallas.


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

The Deadman Bo Dallas


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Fuck it, give the Outlaws the belts.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Rosa mendez is so motherfucking hot i get boners just thinking about her


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Cole and King must be an awesome crowd for shitty open mic stand-ups.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

FAMEASSER BABY! Awesome. They can still go, they should be apart of wrestlemania


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

Lurkin said:


> shut up about bo dallas already


U mad brah? :bron3


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

RFalcao said:


> The WWE World title belt is so ugly..


Random


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Fuck it, give the Outlaws the belts.


Outlaws to defeat Team Hell No at 'Mania.

I'd watch it.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> hope the Outlaws are back until at least Wrestlemania. Would love for them to have one last run with the Tag belts.


Don't think so. The Outlaws might be my all time favorites, and I'd love to see them get a run with the tag titles once more. 

Pretty sure this is a one time deal.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Comercials with the Champions League tournament!! aaha Europe, FC Porto is in this tournament.


----------



## xDRZx (Sep 22, 2005)

Hearing the Attitude Era coming up next theme.... epic.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Asassins Creed 3's ending was so bad I thought I wouldn't play another, but then I saw the Assassins Creed 4 Trailer


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Did Lawler say he was going to send Stephanie a tit?
> 
> She's already got two buddy!


twit he said. You about 16 yo?


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

Glass Shatters said:


> How many fucking times are we going to see Rock and Cena replays of earlier? Like, what the fuck?


until you give a shit!!!! :vince2 :heyman


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

rikers10 said:


> The Deadman Bo Dallas


I can't....just no. :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cookie Monster said:


>


Ahhhh, Father and Son Together:lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> Rosa mendez is so motherfucking hot i get boners just thinking about her


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

DX and King screaming "Puppies!"? I've died and gone to heaven.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


>


This cracks me up already.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Did Lawler say he was going to send Stephanie a tit?
> 
> She's already got two buddy!


He said a tweet. But the tweet was likely concerning her tits so you're right anyway.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Will Fandango get in a feud before 'Mania? Surely it's too late now.

Road Dogg vs Fandango dance off?


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

CharliePrince said:


> markout moment of the night ?
> 
> "we're those dudes who wear your grandads clothes
> we look incredible"
> ...


HAHA no doubt.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Can wwe please keep the attitude era song from now on (for backstage walks to the ring and upcoming matches) it makes me excited for the next match


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cookie Monster said:


>


Dolph is thinking DAD???


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


>


*Damn, Billy looks bald there.
Also, the resemblance is ridiculous. :lol*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The Dude said:


> until you give a shit!!!! :vince2 :heyman


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

rikers10 said:


> The Deadman Bo Dallas


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


>


Shit, didn't realized that they looked so similar.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Uncanny!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

TheAussieRocket said:


> Sable vs Steph. do it


They already did. Almost 10 years ago.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

TheAussieRocket said:


> Asassins Creed 3's ending was so bad I thought I wouldn't play another, but then I saw the Assassins Creed 4 Trailer


I practically worshipped the Altair and Ezio Assassin's Creed games, but they've gone _back_ in time when they should of shipped AC Iv before ACIII. They're completely unsure what to do at this point, it's bullshit. The series is a joke.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Fucking Tout.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Did You Know? John Cena has more Facebook fans than Jesus, Buddha, Moses, and God combined.
Source: Our asses.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HOLY SHIT, Billy towers over Dolph. Dolph looks like Billy Gunn's mini-me in that photo.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

These black folks though


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Apparently Amber and Headliner decided to tag team a tout today.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Black people crazy about Taker


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Bunch of fucking GEEKS.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Aw hell naw. E


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Not Tout! Will somebody please think of the children?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

.....z be like WOOO Undertakers back


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Tout Why tout


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Tout my dick, WWE.

Yes. That's how I really feel.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*That first tout :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao *


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck off with that tout shit.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Showing Touts about Undertaker's return.........or Touts in general........Why??????


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Holy balls! A hot chick used tout!!


----------



## Eve's iPad (Nov 20, 2012)

The hotties love CM Punk


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh god, these touts are filled with so much cringe.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Tout is Absoutley pathetic :lol


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

WWE needs to stop trolling Chat Roulette


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

BO DALLAS! BO DALLAS! BO FUCKING DALLAS!

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

It's amazing how many fans really don't know who is going to win the match here. Haha


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Fuck these tout plants fpalm


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

That white girl was cute


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

these touts are embarassing


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Ziggler wearing a team Johnny shirt in that pic?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

BO DALLAS!!!!


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

It's still real to them!


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

"BEST IN THE WORLD"

"Irish"

Okay, you got me.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh my God. Why. Why.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I hate fucking trout so mother fucking much


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I feel like Tout would be more accurately named Taint.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm always glad to see Mean Gene.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

"the real voice of the wwe"....really cole? :bosh4


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Cringeworthy touts good grief


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

THESE BLACK PEOPLE ON TOUT


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Irish :lmao :lmao. Best part of raw


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

old ass commentators
old stale fueds (lesnar HHH, Cena Rock)
Older ass legends
and alot of talking.
so... yeah... what a great "old school" raw.
DX and the ring ropes are the only things worth watching tonight IMO
Id love to say the Main Event will be great... but thatd be a lie to myself.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

happy birthday Mae


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Silly fan girls


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Aw hell naw. E


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

"Best in the world"

"Irish"

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well at least that one girl was hot. And she actually had the best video too. 

But seriously, where do they get these people? I mean you do realize that the videos they put on this are the BEST ones, right? That's scary.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Why would anyone Tout?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Bo Dallas ratings went up


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bo Dallas looks like he would try to use a coupon with a hooker.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh no not a Mae Young segment..
NO PLEASE GOD NO


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Lets go up too the WWF.com phone in centre the lines are open we've got Dok Hendrik and Jim Cornette on the line now.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Henry's gonna split the shit out of those cakes.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Dat Bo Dallas sighting


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Omg!!!!!! Bo Dallas lives!!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lol at Sandow's face.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Are those Touts real? They can't be real. Someone tell me they aren't real.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> Apparently Amber and Headliner decided to tag team a tout today.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

That Tout chick that marked for Punk was hot. Would :whiteknight IRL.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Mark put this together for his baby momma :lol


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Seriously, Road Dogg has gotten into shape lately. These guys didn't have any ring rust because well... they compete all the time. Oh how I'd love to see them win the tag titles and throw them into the trash and bring back the old ones. *sigh* Dream on.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Bo Fuckin Dallas


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

MArk Henry is counting the candles :lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

A McGillicutty sighting.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Ryback eyeing that cake up.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Thank you for taking the time tocome down for this shitty product MEAN GENE.

RESPECT.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Mmmmmmm Mae.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cena Bryan :lol


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

he should still be announcing


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Finally a Bo Dallas sighting. The great one has arrived.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

MARK HENRY IN A SWEATER = LAUGH OUT FUCKING LOUD

:henry1


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Holy fuck, Mae young is 90?

Respect.*


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh my, who's she gonna give birth today?


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

boring moment.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Mean Gene is the man...


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Mae just reliving her 90th birthday from 40 years ago.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAMN, Layla is smoking with blonde hair.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

FUCK YES


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

DID I JUST SEE MARK HENRY LEAN IN.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Mae Young. Sad this may be her last appearance.

Just keeping it real...


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Mae Young gonna get her tits out again.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Everything's heading toward TOUT now. Vince will retire on tout. HHH will cry again on tout. Dolph will job again on tout. Swagger will do all his we the people bullshit high as fuck on tout.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Yo we talking about 90 yrs not everybody can say that


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Haha Henry just tried to get him a piece of Mae there :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Aw, I always love seeing Mae Young.


(except that one time at Royal Rumble)


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh God. CM Punk being a dick on Mae's birthday!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

We want Mae Young's son!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

All that cake....AND PAIGE!!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

punk hahaha


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Bo Dallas can't even clap like a normal human. :lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I swear it feels like its her bday whenever she appears. Why do they still have her come on Raw though, cant she just stay home and relax.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Mae and Henry in the same camera shot.

WHERES DAT HAND.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

CM Punk, never been happy to see him right now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

May Young has no clue what was going on when Punk came out


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Mae Young didn't seem too offended


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

PUNK :lol


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

PUNK MAKING AN ENTRANCE

HELL YEAH

HELL FUCKING YEAH. Sorry, I gotta mark. Punk is perfect. This is just great.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Glad to see Paul E. with CM Punk.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

PUNK IS GOD


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

fuck yes. now shit all over this awful segment punk.

Punk and Heyman= the only thing worth watching still


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

:mark:


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

:mark: for Punk. What a dick move. I LOLed. Legit beast.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

only CM Punk :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Punk not giving 2 fucks


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Punk has saved the day. Bo Dallas will not forget this moment though.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

WTF


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Punk no selling Mae Young. Heyman DA GAWD can't believe what he just saw.


----------



## giorgio159 (Jan 8, 2013)

Just marked out for Bo. And lol Punk.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Punk with the "wrap this shit up" face as he steps through


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Why the fuck was Henry there? :lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*:lol at Mae Young just continuing to smirk after Punk's music hit*


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

there here "the people's champion" Bo oh da las


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> Apparently Amber and Headliner decided to tag team a tout today.


Well screw you :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Um did Henry turn face or what, why the fuck do they have him breaking character like that?


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

What you gonna do about it woman!


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Such an asshole heel.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

:lmao 

Punk DA GAWD


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

YES! At CM Punk interupting Mae Young. Well main-event now.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Punk is the fucking man!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Man, he really is god.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> Um did Henry turn face or what, why the fuck do they have him breaking character like that?


He'll always have love for his baby momma, heel or not.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

holy crap... Rosa is not wearing panties..

:O


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Her birthday isn't until next tuesday


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Tout number 3 :kobe4 amirite guys?

Mean Gene :mark: :mark: :mark:

Fuck my stream is miles behind


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Mae Young is going to outlive us all.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

CM Punk interrupting Mae Young?

Mark Henry about to Check his List


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Walking right past her like a fucking BOSS!! God bless you Punk.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

CM Punk is really in the wrong era.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Um did Henry turn face or what, why the fuck do they have him breaking character like that?


Well, he's bound to celebrate the birthday of the mother of his children, duh


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Bullydully said:


> Why the fuck was Henry there? :lmao


Cake is his kryptonite.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Bullydully said:


> Why the fuck was Henry there? :lmao


He coordinated the whole thing for his baby momma


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

LMAO CM FUCKING PUNK

And he's not WWE champion because?

:rock

Oh.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

abrown0718 said:


> Mark put this together for his baby momma :lol


:lmao I wish the camera wouldn't have cut to Cole and Lawler when he walked up to her.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL PUNK! That was fucking epic.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

LMAO at Punk no selling half of the roster


----------



## buttcrackzachhhh (Dec 26, 2009)

gaz0301 said:


> What you gonna do about it woman!


:lmao So fucking good!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Surprised cena didn't jump punk for that. Mark Henry broke kayfabe. Cameras quickly cut away.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Um did Henry turn face or what, why the fuck do they have him breaking character like that?


He has to play happy families for the hands sake.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Punk has saved the day. Bo Dallas will not forget this moment though.


It's weird for me too see you say that haha.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Arcade said:


> Cake is his kryptonite.


Ryback vs Henry at Wrestlemania...for da cake.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Soupman Prime said:


> I swear it feels like its her bday whenever she appears. Why do they still have her come on Raw though, cant she just stay home and relax.


She's publicly stated she wants to wrestle when she's 100. Vince is keeping her spirits up. 

Imagine the press they'd get.


----------



## LoueyGG (Jul 2, 2012)

Henery HALL OF CAKE IS NOW OPEN FOR BUISNESS


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Big Stan (Mar 2, 2013)

As completely and utterly overrated as CM Punk is, that was freaking brilliant.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Hall of Famer Bo Dallas looks like Happy Mask Salesman.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

gaz0301 said:


> What you gonna do about it woman!


That was just gold. Punk proving why he is one of the best and entertaining wrestlers today.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Punk gives zero fucks. But can he stop the Irish?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

so basically they want punk to get cheap heat


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Dikembe is the man. :lmao That commercial never gets old.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Good stuff from Punk. Titus was pissed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LAYLA gave me wood during that segment. Only to be killed by Mae Young standing right next to her. DAMNIT.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

The real WWE Champion right there, folks.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

NikkiSixx said:


> Mae Young is going to outlive us all.


Her and Mickey Rooney drink the same eternal life potion. They'll keep aging but they'll never die.


----------



## ArabGuy (Jan 23, 2013)

Mark Hery was counting the candles ?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Hall of Famer Bo Dallas looks like Happy Mask Salesman.


Really? I always thought he looked like Tommy Wiesau


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

hazuki said:


> It's weird for me too see you say that haha.


indeed, I have liked Punk for two years now and even I'm not used to it entirely.


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Fell asleep during this snoozefest.

The Fink already been there?


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Dark Church said:


> Punk has saved the day. Bo Dallas will not forget this moment though.


Bo Dallas will not forgive. Not forget.

He's going to get you Punk. It's all over.

How dare he interrupt Bo's moment with Mae Young.

It was right there. The love. The moment.

She was ready. Bo was ready. It was his moment.

Then Punk. Bo's moment. He was ready. It was stolen.

Punk. Has sealed his fate.

Bo Dallas will not forgive. Bo Dallas will not forget.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Who write this shit??? seriously, i doubt illbe watching this garbage in 6 months.


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

James1o1o said:


> Ryback eyeing that cake up.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Mae Young didn't seem too offended


shes so old she prolly didnt know where she was....


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> LAYLA gave me wood during that segment. Only to be killed by Mae Young standing right next to her. DAMNIT.


That sure is annoying when you're trying to masturbate.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

CM Punk is so freaking awesome. The guy is truly the star of the show among full timers


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

At least Gene didn't say..

"Let's give her a hand"

All that sex.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hall Of Cake Who Want some Pound Cake?


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

CM Punk should still be champ


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

James1o1o said:


> Ryback eyeing that cake up.


:lol :lol :lol


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

holt_hogan said:


> At least Gene didn't say..
> 
> "Let's give her a hand"
> 
> All that sex.


Zing!


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> Hall Of Cake Who Want some Pound Cake?


----------



## LoueyGG (Jul 2, 2012)

Sin cara to break the streak 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

virus21 said:


> Really? I always thought he looked like Tommy Wiesau


YOU'RE TEARING ME APART, BO


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

not gonna lie

I kinda want cake now


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

holt_hogan said:


> At least Gene didn't say..
> 
> "Let's give her a hand"
> 
> All that sex.


lol memegeneokerlund


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Arcade said:


> Cake is his kryptonite.


:lmao


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Ryback doesn't give a shit about Mae Young he was there for the cake. Next week he will cut a promo against Punk ending with feed me cake.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Hard to believe Mae Young is 90. Shit..

Punk has to win no matter what. If some people think Orton is winning they're blind


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

So, assuming Punk is winning tonight, who is he going to pin? I'm going with Show but I hope it's Orton.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

:lol NO reaction for the Big Show. I love it.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Ugh..WWE is gonna retweet every damn HHH tweet huh?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

You would think they would do the intros during the break, so they dont have to cut to another ad once they all come out


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Its a big bad show tonight! 

That sums up Show's whole career. 

Ha ha, I kid, I kid.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

did big show not get a pop at all?


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Hall of Famer Bo Dallas looks like Happy Mask Salesman.


:lmao Oh my god he kind of does


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Orton with the classic RAW stage in the background :mark:*


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

SO this is a face vs face vs tweener vs heel match


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Big Show hasn't been interesting in 10 years.
Love Orton's theme.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Unfortunately the cake was a lie


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Nimbus said:


> Who write this shit??? seriously, i doubt illbe watching this garbage in 6 months.


Why wait 6 months? Do us a favor and stop early :


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Gene_Wilder said:


> CM Punk should still be champ


He is. Rock's a phony carrying around a fake title while Punk is still the real WWE champ. 470 days and counting.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Randy wasn't a rookie in 2005 Cole.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

so... 10 minutes left for the fatal 4 way to determine who faces the single greatest streak in wrestling history.... and Cena Rock got the same amount of TV time to spout off their typical 

Rock: Im here FINALLY to put boots to asses
Cena: I want to be the very best... like no one ever was... to catch them is my real test... you know the rest

then when the match that EVERYONE has been waiting for happens its literally... 10 minutes. of a 3 hour show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Xobeh said:


> did big show not get a pop at all?


That's nothing new.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> So, assuming Punk is winning tonight, who is he going to pin? I'm going with Show but I hope it's Orton.


Well it's definitely not Sheamus. Sheamus doesn't get pinned when someone else is available.

Probably Orton.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Show just wants this match to end so he can get some of dat Cake


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Okay, this should be Raw's default stage. It looks so awesome


----------



## LoueyGG (Jul 2, 2012)

Shamus to break the steak 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Yep, Show's turning face so he can team with Orton/Sheamus at Mania to face Shield.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Bo Dallas in the new WWE film "The Dallas Saga"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah! Lets go 3 on 1 on the smallest guy in the match! That makes us tough guys!


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Big Slow.
Slow Dallas.

New team.
Slow Deep South. 

Slow and deep.

Oh wait. That's kinda gross.


----------



## Eve's iPad (Nov 20, 2012)

Nimbus said:


> Who write this shit??? seriously, i doubt illbe watching this garbage in 6 months.


The absurdity of it keeps me watching even though I don't want to.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Punk marks STILL crying about Rock holding the title. :rock


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Just tuning in, have to say right off the bat the old school ring area is awesome. Should make it permanent


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Also, please stop with this bo dallas no sense...is not even funny.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

SMH @ having the ratings king break character for something NOT a tribute to a dead wrestler.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

So like someone said before its obvious the Shield will come in and attack Show,Sheamus and Randy allowing Punk to win. Joining the iwc sucked, everything seems so predictable now.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao Punk with dat cover.


----------



## boozeco2005 (Apr 28, 2012)

No matter who wins this match...aren't we pretty much all agreed that there's no way Taker loses at wrestlemania...?


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Overall nice show tonight..not mi h of an old school feel but it was well booked and enough to keep me excited for future old school Raws.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Stretching the page for a Twilight pic? :kobe8


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*This is why the Internet has killed WWE a bit. 
We all know who's winning this shit already, no suspense and interest at all. *


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Go straight edge savior.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

I love the idea of four guys fighting for a guaranteed loss at Mania.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

so they didnt want punk to leave the ring...so they throw him out of the ring? 

:bosh


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

What the fuck shouldn't Punk be booked strong as fuck after last week. Why's he acting like a coward?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm just zoning out imagining a Ministry of Darkness vs. Straight Edge Society feud.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Big Show with dat gut punch!


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Nimbus said:


> Also, please stop with this bo dallas no sense...is not even funny.


You hate Shield.

You hate Bo Dallas jokes.

God damn, fucking Killjoy.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao someone plz gif Punk trying to crawl out of the ring.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Big Show owning.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> What the fuck shouldn't Punk be booked strong as fuck after last week. Why's he acting like a coward?


Cause he is.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

all these commercials....


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

ANOTHER commercial.

This feels like an Old School version of last week's RAW.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Why doesnt Show hit his KO punch when someone isnt looking.


----------



## oMonstro (Jan 31, 2012)

there it is... yellow shirt cm punk... coward heel


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Punk really does just outclass everyone. Tiny details that add up.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Big Show is going to face the Undertaker. It's really obvious. Book it.

:show


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

boozeco2005 said:


> No matter who wins this match...aren't we pretty much all agreed that there's no way Taker loses at wrestlemania...?


I dunno, I could see Punk going over. If he beats taker, it could make him a huge heel and also get him to Cenas level.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Skybs said:


> *This is why the Internet has killed WWE a bit.
> We all know who's winning this shit already, no suspense and interest at all. *


Well the Internet and logic, in general. Like, here, 3 of the 4 participants are feuding with The Shield and all that jazz.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Soupman Prime said:


> So like someone said before its obvious the Shield will come in and attack Show,Sheamus and Randy allowing Punk to win. Joining the iwc sucked, everything seems so predictable now.


I wasn't on the internet back in 90s and I eventually could predict match outcomes. That's just the way it is.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Skybs said:


> *This is why the Internet has killed WWE a bit.
> We all know who's winning this shit already, no suspense and interest at all. *


Someone holding a gun to your head keeping you here? 

Also it's really just about getting older and following logically the clues you've seen if you've watched wrestling for awhile.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> I'm just zoning out imagining a Ministry of Darkness vs. Straight Edge Society feud.


That would have been awesome, The Messiah vs The Devil....


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Anyone else see McGillicutty cheering Punk when he came out?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Goddammit I hate Yellow shirt Punk. Chikenshit coward


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

Punked Up said:


> *Overall nice show tonight*..not mi h of an old school feel but it was well booked and enough to keep me excited for future old school Raws.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> I dunno, I could see Punk going over. If he beats taker, it could make him a huge heel and also get him to Cenas level.


You haven't been watching wrestling for long, have you?

You don't break a streak that took 20+ years to build. Undertaker will never lose at 'Mania.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

never seen over 1000 before...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Skybs said:


> *This is why the Internet has killed WWE a bit.
> We all know who's winning this shit already, no suspense and interest at all. *


You can still shock and keep people interested. If people didn't want to know anything, they wouldn't go on wrestlingforums or wrestling websites in general and keep themselves surprised.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

wkdsoul said:


> That would have been awesome, The Messiah vs The Devil....


You know it!

Stuff that dreams are made of.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

why the fuck does cole call suplexes throws?!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

redban said:


> You haven't been watching wrestling for long, have you?
> 
> You don't break a streak that took 20+ years to build. Undertaker will never lose at 'Mania.


I have been watching wrestling for 30 years. Taker said he would like someone to break the streak. I could see Punk doing it. Not saying he is going to, but If he did it would not suprise me. If the WWE really wants to shock us, they could have Punk win since its obvious HHH is going over Lesnar and Cena is going over the rock


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

T-bone from Randy?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> I dunno, I could see Punk going over. If he beats taker, it could make him a huge heel and also get him to Cenas level.


there's no chance of punk beating taker no chance, 5 years ago maybe when punk was starting out but not now, plus the streak being on the line is an extra incentive for people to watch mania


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

where the hell is big show

at the buffet table out back?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fargerov said:


> never seen over 1000 before...


Wasn't there 1200 last week?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Y'all see Sheamus watching the action for his cue to come back to the ring?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

And the crowd is dead, cant blame them.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Punk's back is gonna be killing him tonight. He has to carry Orton, Sheamus and Big Show? Damn.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fargerov said:


> never seen over 1000 before...


DAT OLD SCHOOL RAW.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> why the fuck does cole call suplexes throws?!


Easy answer. He is an idiot.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Ziggler Mark said:


> why the fuck does cole call suplexes throws?!


Because he's the goddamn worst.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

no the final cut is done with his leg cole... you fuckin retard


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

This whole match and way it's going at the moment quite obviously tell us The Shield are interfering so Punk can "STEAL" a win.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

"Orton breaks."
This is why no one likes you Cole.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Old school Show finisher.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wait, Cole called a move right?

Miracle.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Dunmer said:


> Punk's back is gonna be killing him tonight. He has to carry Orton, Sheamus and Big Show? Damn.


:kenny


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

DOWN GOES PUUUUUUNK!


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

the question is: who will be pin?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

You Got Knocked The Fuck Out


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I want more Punk/Orton matches, they have great in ring chemistry


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

Did Orton just drop Punk on his head?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

did sheamus legit hurt his knee?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

The Dude said:


>


Yeah, face palm him for not watching the show just to bitch about everything. It's been a good show.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Mclovin it said:


> :kenny


Agreed.

The bullshit people say


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> I dunno, I could see Punk going over. If he beats taker, it could make him a huge heel and also get him to Cenas level.


That should've happened with either Cena or Rock and it didn't. The Streak will not and should not end.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

GM Punk? :lol


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

when the lights go out..

do you think the WWE will swerve us by having THE UNDERTAKER come out instead of the shield?!

:O


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Punk will limp back in at the end and steal it. Nice out for him to rest though with the knockout.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

It's a shame Orton doesn't give a fuck. I've always liked his matches with Punk.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Undertaker should come out and announce he joined shield

#thugLife


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Big slow ready to take a giant dump on Sheamus chest for the lulz


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The crowd is as dead as dirt


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

CharliePrince said:


> when the lights go out..
> 
> do you think the WWE will swerve us by having THE UNDERTAKER come out instead of the shield?!
> 
> :O


They're not that smart.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I saw a way better Fatal Fourway involving the midcard months ago. This match is really slow.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> That should've happened with either Cena or Rock and it didn't. The Streak will not and should not end.


No way Rock would break the streak. It would have to be a full timer if it did get broken.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Jesus christ that would put some pressure on Sheamus' knee's picking Show up!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Big Show is just a bitch, right? 

Slamming him is pretty damn easy.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

OH MY GOD WHITE NOISE ON BIG SHOW.. I HAVE NEVER EVER EVER EVER SEEN THIS BEFORE!!!!!!!


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Big Show and that Vader Bomb, bad attempt.
:vader


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

CharliePrince said:


> when the lights go out..
> 
> do you think the WWE will swerve us by having THE UNDERTAKER come out instead of the shield?!
> 
> :O


That would be pretty damn cool.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

CharliePrince said:


> when the lights go out..
> 
> do you think the WWE will swerve us by having THE UNDERTAKER come out instead of the shield?!
> 
> :O


Or lights go out, takers music plays but its the shield


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i <3 the bro kick


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Someone holding a gun to your head keeping you here?
> 
> Also it's really just about getting older and following logically the clues you've seen if you've watched wrestling for awhile.





Cookie Monster said:


> You can still shock and keep people interested. If people didn't want to know anything, they wouldn't go on wrestlingforums or wrestling websites in general and keep themselves surprised.



*Never said I was talking about myself, though.

Judging from the replies, reactions, and mood lately in general fanbase. I still enjoy it, hell, I'd say I'm one of the fewer people here who still actually legit enjoy most of the current product barring some exceptions of course, even if I sometimes know what's going to happen, even though I avoid spoilers at all costs.*


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hopefully Orton turns on Sheamus.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Get ready for The Shield.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

damn this crowd sucks


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Orton is great in the ring


----------



## RedRossi (Jan 27, 2013)

I wonder does Michelle McCool call Undertaker, Taker, during sex?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

wow a clean win...


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Punk wins!!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

DAT POP FOR PUNK

And nice sell by Orton.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yasssssss


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Odd request, but this is stuck in my head for some reason. 

Can anybody make me a pic of Captain Falcon with Punk's face and caption it "Falcon PAWUNK"


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

PUNK WON CLEAN?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

woah a clean cm punk win on a fatal 4way


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wow Punk wins clean


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Orton eatin' that pin. Wow.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Punk wins clean!!!!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Randy Orton still in the dog house, taking the pin.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Awesome GTS


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I guess not. Punk recovers, hits Orton with a GTS, and wins. lol.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Ok Taker - appear damnit. APPEAR


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Wow, a clean finish. Kind of shocked.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

CM PUNK!!!!!


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah, Sheamus was never taking the fall.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Lights out in 3.. 2.. 1..


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

BITW :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

As easy as that. CM Punk :mark:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

and my pants go off...


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

damn and i thought for sure it would be Big Show vs Undertaker


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

And Punk will be #21.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

No swerve Punk win with no Shield interference is actually a swerve...


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

What a shocker...


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Taker's newest jobber.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

And here... we... go.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*When are we going to see Orton turn heel? 

And OH SHIT.*


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

YES! YES! THERE IS AT LEAST ONE GOOD MATCH FOR WRESTLEMANIA!


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

LOL Sheamus has one of the best jumps into the RKO ever


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Awesome GTS combo.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, I can say this much about the Undertaker/Punk match, it'll most likely be the best match on the card.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Here comes the G.O.A.T. again :mark:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

PUNK no sold the GONG.

Awesome.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Have fun losing Punky baby. 

I just hope the Jersey crowd cheers for him over Taker.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They are starting to reemphasize straight edge again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

GONG!!

i am marking out

I AM MARKING OUT


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

So last week Punk looked amazing standing toe to toe with Cena, this week he is cowardly and he will now face Taker. They are really gonna have to work and make him look like a threat.


----------



## oMonstro (Jan 31, 2012)

Selling Big Show Punch... CM PUNK BITW


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

Punk Vs Taker? Didn't see that coming.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

:mark:


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

What the fuck is actually wrong with crowds these days?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

GONG


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Congrats Punk! You just earned the chance to be jobbed out in front of 70,000 + and millions of people watching on PPV.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Shield gonna fuck up the Undertaker

Have a feeling


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

YAWN. Why even have the match? We all knew Punk was winning.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Heyman's reaction was the exact same as mine when I realized Punk was winning clean.

Too bad he's gonna job at Mania now.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey, a live recap of the show opening.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

kregnaz said:


> What a shocker...


You do realise its only predictable because all you do is read rumours online right?


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

please post taker and super shredder pic side by side


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Undertaker is 1 mask away from being full on Super Shredder.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Should be Shield vs Taker


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

look at dem spikes!

DEM SPIKES

Undertaker's ARMOR GOT DEM SPIKES!!

ahhh marking out!!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

he's gotta feel ridiculous in that get up


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

now the question becomes will vince and callaway let punk beat the streak. I doubt it. but you never know, its all scripted so whats the harm in giving someone that push? just a thought


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

:mark::mark:


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Michael Cole doesn't understand shutting the fuck up and letting the moment play out apparently...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Something Something Darkside! 

Something Something Complete!


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Boring-ass show.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they are going off the air now at 5 past WTF


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Good Raw in my opinion.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

Redead said:


> You do realise its only predictable because all you do is read rumours online right?


You can't really avoid them on here,


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Shield to interfere at Mania? :mark:*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Taker: "Lol, fuck walking to the ring."


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

It's Shredder


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> What the fuck is actually wrong with crowds these days?


They are bored to tears, just like us.

NO HEAT for that "staredown."

:lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Have fun losing Punky baby.
> 
> I just hope the Jersey crowd cheers for him over Taker.


Not a chance. Though there probably will be a solid amount of Punk support.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Glad this show ended on Punk.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Soupman Prime said:


> So oast week Punk looked amazing standing toe to toe with Cena, this week he is cowardly and he will now face Taker. They are really gonna have to work and make him look like a threadt.


Its called smartness, not cowardice

Punk can go head to head with anyone, but why would he want to?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice way to close RAW

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

..But he isn't champion anymore, Cole so that tidbit doesn't matter.

This matters, though.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SinJackal said:


> YAWN. Why even have the match? We all knew Punk was winning.


To make look better and feel like he earned it after losing last week and the week before


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Undertaker - GOAT


----------



## Michael Christie (Feb 21, 2013)

lol another stardown to end the show


----------



## boozeco2005 (Apr 28, 2012)

Bionic_Brony said:


> YES! YES! THERE IS AT LEAST ONE GOOD MATCH FOR WRESTLEMANIA!


Agreed


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

that's it?! oh that's it?!

FOREPLAY BUT NO CLIMAX?!

oh fuck no

...oh no they didnt just pull that shit off


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Fucking awful episode of Raw....so predictable, im done watching this shit....


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

This match would be 100000 times more interesting if Punk was still the champion 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Aaaaand that is how you waste an appearance by Undertaker


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Alright show with some nice moments such as New Age Outlaws and the main event. Nothing particularly terrible either (I missed whatever it was Brodus Clay did), just some dull parts. They didn't go overboard with the in-show ads either.

Actually that was a pretty good show all things considered.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Badass ending. Staredown between greats. Punk/Taker should be a great match


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

I never noticed that the guy from psych was crazy skinny when the show started!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Do you think there's still resentment from the whole "Punk not being professional enough" thing between the two of them?


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

Nimbus said:


> Fucking awful episode of Raw....so predictable, im done watching this shit....


see ya next week complaining about it


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice to see CM Punk get a clean win.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

Great. One of the worst wrestlemania cards of all time, and I'm going....


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Nimbus said:


> Fucking awful episode of Raw....so predictable, im done watching this shit....


See you next week.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

I thought according to reports early this year, Taker hadnt decided who to face out of Cena, Brock, Rock & Punk.


You think he left it to late and got Punk by default or did he pick Punk?


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Another boring show that will get a good rating just because of the old school theme.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Very bland match. Could have been a lot more. Glad Punk got to pin Orton though.


----------



## Takyon Death Yon (Aug 22, 2011)

i'm sure there was more too this for the live audience once the cameras stopped rolling


----------



## Vicky82 (Nov 16, 2012)

WWE Creative Humor‏@WWECreative_ish

The Undertaker will destroy @CMPunk once he finally vanquishes those meddlesome Turtles #RAWTonight


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Very bland match. Could have been a lot more. Glad Punk got to pin Orton though.


You're glad the most obvious outcome of the match happened?




Soupman Prime said:


> So oast week Punk looked amazing standing toe to toe with Cena, this week he is cowardly and he will now face Taker. They are really gonna have to work and make him look like a threadt.


Imo they need to stop booking Punk like a threat since he isn't a threatening character. He should be booked like he was since it's at least realistic. Look how weak and irrelevant Punk looks when standing in the same ring with Sheamus, Orton, and Big Show.

Punk being equal to Taker in a match is as big of a joke as him being made to be equal to Cena and The Rock. The only way to top off that puke-flavored cake would be to have him beat Brock Lesnar, to fufill the nerd dream of weakling beats all the superheroes.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Nimbus said:


> Fucking awful episode of Raw....so predictable, im done watching this shit....


See you next week


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

KatKayson said:


> You can't really avoid them on here,


Well said.

I try and avoid spoilers on here but they either pop up in a thread without warning or sometimes even thread titles.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


>


LoL - What is this? :lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Bland show tonight. 2010's Old School episode was way better because it acted as a real Old School show with the current roster and legends of the past. This 2013 version was just a typical RAW that happened to have Old School elements sprinkled here and there throughout the night.

This Road to Wrestlemania is pretty boring, to be honest. We all know the matches, we know where it's going, and we know who's winning what match. That Mania better go hard or may as well go home.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Very bland match. Could have been a lot more. Glad Punk got to pin Orton though.


I blame Big Show.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Taker appearing at the start has ruined this a bit.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Raw was meh. IRISH


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Amber B said:


> ..But he isn't champion anymore, Cole so that tidbit doesn't matter.
> 
> This matters, though.


that gif alone makes up for the RAW ending

:lmao

hahahahahahahahaha hahaha haha :lol

i haven't seriously laughed this hard in a while

GOAT OF GIFS!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

it feels so good that Taker gets a fresh opponent at WM other HHH and HBK


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Fucking stupid how they made Undertaker come out before the show. Still, I'm looking forward to this feud.


----------



## joshrulez2 (Apr 23, 2007)

Not a great show... Only good bits were New Age Outlaws, Punk Promo and The Undertaker just standing there twice I guess...


----------



## vegasmann (Sep 2, 2007)

no way does Punk beat Taker @WM


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Decent Raw, miles better than last weeks minus the Cena/Punk match. Still the same amount of head-ache inducing booking.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Redead said:


> You do realise its only predictable because all you do is read rumours online right?


Pretty sure the shield promo earlier in the night made it obvious what the shield were doing for 'Mania. Not that predictable = bad or anything, it'd be worse to go for a retarded swerve there but this has been fairly predictable all in all, I think?


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

Nimbus said:


> Fucking awful episode of Raw....so predictable, *im done watching this shit*....


see you next week....


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

WrestleMania 29.

The Rock vs. John Cena II
Brock Lesnar vs. Triple H II
CM Punk vs. The Undertaker 

WWE trolling to the max.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> Fucking awful episode of Raw....so predictable, im done watching this shit....


This guy here ^ is a proud fan of the 1.0 club...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

What I don't understand:

When CM Punk was the Champion, he could NEVER Main Event. He was the longest reigning Champion of the modern era yet he would get lumbered in the middle of Raw and rarely if at all main event PPV matches. Yet his FIRST PPV without the belt and he main events. He has been main eventing Raws and has just main evented Raw again by eyeing down The Undertaker. The Rock and Cena which will be main eventing Wrestlemania gets stuck in mid Raw limbo.

Why WWE, why!?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

wow, takers's about to do the eye roll, and they cut the camera to punk. lame. punk needed to go over clean to look like a strong opponent for taker though, so good booking.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I'll have to take a look at the last 30 mins in a replay since I was only listening and paying attention to something else, but awesome. CM Punk vs The Undertaker is officially happening


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

TripleG said:


> Something Something Darkside!
> 
> Something Something Complete!


Is that Star Wars Family Guy?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I wonder how much Taker earned tonight to walk a third of the way down the ramp twice? :vince


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


>


Goldtaker


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

wkdsoul said:


> I thought according to reports early this year, Taker hadnt decided who to face out of Cena, Brock, Rock & Punk.
> 
> 
> You think he left it to late and got Punk by default or did he pick Punk?


Didn't Meltzer report that Taker hand picked Punk?


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

doctor doom said:


> Great. One of the worst wrestlemania cards of all time, and I'm going....


I feel the exact same way 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> What I don't understand:
> 
> When CM Punk was the Champion, he could NEVER Main Event. He was the longest reigning Champion of the modern era yet he would get lumbered in the middle of Raw and rarely if at all main event PPV matches. Yet his FIRST PPV without the belt and he main events. He has been main eventing Raws and has just main evented Raw again by eyeing down The Undertaker. The Rock and Cena which will be main eventing Wrestlemania gets stuck in mid Raw limbo.
> 
> Why WWE, why!?


Tonight was about Taker.


----------



## Eve's iPad (Nov 20, 2012)

SinJackal said:


> You're glad the most obvious outcome of the match happened?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never want wrestling to be realistic.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Arcade said:


> See you next week.


:lol


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

Should I watch raw only caught the ending? Is it any good?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Taker/Punk will probably be the best match at 'Mania, though HHH/Brock could be great if a stip is added.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Well that was a waste of Undertaker for Mania


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

SinJackal said:


> You're glad the most obvious outcome of the match happened?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kevin Nash? Is that you?



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DwayneAustin said:


> I wonder how much Taker earned tonight to walk a third of the way down the ramp twice? :vince


he gets paid for the whole year, its not based on appearance.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I reviewed Raw with pics here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/03/wwe-monday-night-raw-342013-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: The wrestling wasn't that great but it was good to see Taker and The Rock's promo was good. I did like the Old School touches though and it was nice to see Honky as well.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Faraday said:


> Pretty sure the shield promo earlier in the night made it obvious what the shield were doing for 'Mania. Not that predictable = bad or anything, it'd be worse to go for a retarded swerve there but this has been fairly predictable all in all, I think?


If people want unpredictable, then by all means, have Big Show win the match, face Undertaker. :lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> I wonder how much Taker earned tonight to walk a third of the way down the ramp twice? :vince


Next week he stands one foot away from the ring.
The next week he steps foot into the ring.
The next week he says something.

That tremendous Wrestlemania buildup.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Loved this episode.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

vegasmann said:


> no way does Punk beat Taker @WM


Obviously. We all know that.


----------



## joshrulez2 (Apr 23, 2007)

shutupchico said:


> wow, takers's about to do the eye roll, and they cut the camera to punk. lame. punk needed to go over clean to look like a strong opponent for taker though, so good booking.


You say good booking. But wasn't it just blatantly obvious booking...Although I do admit they struggle to get that right at times.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

A shame we didn't see The Shield actually in the ring tonight. Oh well maybe next week.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Tonight was about Taker.


Yet he opened the show.

Should have had Punk open, mention how he wants Taker etc. Then at the end, the lights go out and Taker makes his first appearence on Raw since last year and they have the stare down.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Faraday said:


> Pretty sure the shield promo earlier in the night made it obvious what the shield were doing for 'Mania. Not that predictable = bad or anything, it'd be worse to go for a retarded swerve there but this has been fairly predictable all in all, I think?


Kinda, but most wrestlemanias are. The idea is its supposed to be big matches, or culmination of big angles

I mean how would you have felt the night before Austin spent 8 months fighting to get his title shot back, beating Vince, losing the rumble, and then on the last night before the PPV, he rick rolled everyone and said "loljk billy gun is fighting rock. bet you didnt see that coming!"

Punk vs Taker is only predictable because of the rumours. Otherwise, you would have had zero idea these two were to wrestle.

Its only predictable because of what you know and hindsight

Truth is? Mania should be predictable, but you should be able to predict what the big matches on the card should be. Its called buildup and logic. and its the one time of year WWE use it


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Punk must win, 21-0 or 22 just doesn't sound right and we all know he's not reaching 25, 20-1 is just fine.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

Adam Demamp: Take it sleazy... and im out... mark those down as my last words!!! 

but really Raw for me 6/10 and thats being generous. have a good night yall


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

CM Punk vs The Undertaker is the match I'll look forward to at Mania.

It's just like 'Mania 25, I didn't give a shit about the card except for Taker/Michaels


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Definitely calling Punk/Taker to be match of the night.

Partially because I don't think Jericho, Dolph or Bryan will get enough time (or even the right opponent) to top it in whatever they do, and mostly because the match will be awesome.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

wkdsoul said:


> I thought according to reports early this year, Taker hadnt decided who to face out of Cena, Brock, Rock & Punk.
> 
> 
> You think he left it to late and got Punk by default or did he pick Punk?


Cena and Rock were always going to have their wrestlemania rematch as cena needs to triumph so there's closure. Same applies to Triple H vs Brock, Triple H never got his retribution so that will happen on the grandest stage of them all.

It was either gonna be taker not wrestling or punk/ryback/orton/sheamus vs taker


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

At 'Mania, which match will go on later?

Punk/Taker?

Or HHH/Lesnar?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

This episode was a mess. Oh well. Can't say I was expecting something great tonight.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> What I don't understand:
> 
> When CM Punk was the Champion, he could NEVER Main Event. He was the longest reigning Champion of the modern era yet he would get lumbered in the middle of Raw and rarely if at all main event PPV matches. Yet his FIRST PPV without the belt and he main events. He has been main eventing Raws and has just main evented Raw again by eyeing down The Undertaker. The Rock and Cena which will be main eventing Wrestlemania gets stuck in mid Raw limbo.
> 
> Why WWE, why!?


I mean, he won't close the show. This match might start the second hour.

Unless, WWE decide to end the streak, this match isn't ending the show. Rock/Cena would've closed Mania anyway, but with the title, it definitely is.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm guessing the show ended with taker and punk. The sheild came out and wrecked big show. Cena ryback and sheamus vs. the sheild right now


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Yet he opened the show.
> 
> Should have had Punk open, mention how he wants Taker etc. Then at the end, the lights go out and Taker makes his first appearence on Raw since last year and they have the stare down.


And closed it.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

RT


KatKayson said:


> Should I watch raw only caught the ending? Is it any good?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Im a massive Punk Mark but even i admit hes just not a treat for the streak, seriously this is a joke... is like having Cena vs Fandango.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Meh, I'll take it. Still not overly hyped for Mania though.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Taker will in.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Anyone got a gif of Punk's hilarious crawl across the ring?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

RFalcao said:


> Taker will in.


Some controversial predictions going down right here


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

HHH Untertaker was on too early last year I feel. Saying that though it was still my match of the night.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

so looks like Shield vs. Sheamus, Orton and Big Show I guess

still nothing for Mark Henry?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Calling it now: Punk ends the streak


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Hajduk1911 said:


> so looks like Shield vs. Sheamus, Orton and Big Show I guess
> 
> still nothing for Mark Henry?


Looks like he's going up against Ryback.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hajduk1911 said:


> still nothing for Mark Henry?


Looks like they're setting him up in a feud with Ryback judging by tonight. I'll be happy with that.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

WrestlinFan said:


> Kevin Nash? Is that you?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Kevin Nash's opinion > random wrestling mark's opinion



Eve's iPad said:


> I never want wrestling to be realistic.


Course.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Hajduk1911 said:


> so looks like Shield vs. Sheamus, Orton and Big Show I guess
> 
> still nothing for Mark Henry?


Henry vs Ryback


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Redead said:


> Kinda, but most wrestlemanias are. The idea is its supposed to be big matches, or culmination of big angles
> 
> I mean how would you have felt the night before Austin spent 8 months fighting to get his title shot back, beating Vince, losing the rumble, and then on the last night before the PPV, he rick rolled everyone and said "loljk billy gun is fighting rock. bet you didnt see that coming!"
> 
> ...


I thought it was called shit booking.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

RFalcao said:


> Taker will in.


That's a ground breaking prediction. Tell me this. Will the Sun rise tomorrow morning?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Hajduk1911 said:


> so looks like Shield vs. Sheamus, Orton and Big Show I guess


My guess is the heat will be on Big Show, will he be a good team mate, but it will be Orton who turns heel and costs the team (just turns, does not join the Shield). Then they can build to Orton/Sheamus for Summerslam.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

joshrulez2 said:


> You say good booking. But wasn't it just blatantly obvious booking...Although I do admit they struggle to get that right at times.


yea, but some people here seemed to be mad they had him win clean. definately should've been obvious though, he isn't "worthy" if he doesn't win clean. anyway, i'm looking forward to this match a lot, i think there's a decent chance the streak could end. i remember saying a few years ago i thought if anyone could end the streak, it'd be punk(at least i'm 99% sure i said that). taker already got his 20. they could want to push the streak one more year though, to make the huge upset happen at wm 30.


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

WWE actually managed to screw up Old School Raw. Miz/Ziggler was the best match, even though Ziggler TAPPED OUT to Miz in the match, Cesaro and Barrett lost more non title matches (HOW does this make the belts credible?), and way too many squashes with not enough WM build. It's early March and there's only four matches made official! The 2010 one actually built up Survivor Series and had some good matches on it, plus it was more than just a regular Raw with the old school decorations and a few legends, like it was tonight.

Expected WAY more from Raw tonight.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Striketeam said:


> I thought it was called shit booking.


so who would you rather face taker?

Big Show?

Sheamus? 

Fandango?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I think the Mae Young birthday surprise may have been setting the seeds for the Mark Henry vs. Ryback Eating Contest at Mania.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

FAN....DAN.....GOAT


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> I think the Mae Young birthday surprise may have been setting the seeds for the Mark Henry vs. Ryback Eating Contest at Mania.


I was disappointed we didn't get to see Mae Young's son 'the hand' again. He'd probably still be higher on the card than Zack Ryder.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Imagine this RAW without the Old School graphics and decorations.

Ouch.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

Redead said:


> so who would you rather face taker?
> 
> Big Show?
> 
> ...


He's talking about the shittyness of the buildup to do punk vs taker not the match itself.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> Calling it now: Punk ends the streak


:rose1


Overall I thought Raw could have been much worse. It didn't live up to my expectations, but I was still entertained to a degree. I was hoping that Taker would have done more than just take a few steps out from the curtain and stand there doing pyro tricks, but I'll take what I can get of him these days.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

The commentators final words before the show closed made me think about how great the build could have been for 20-0 vs. 500+ days (by WM) as WWE Champion would have been if CM Punk never dropped the title. I mean, I know why he dropped the title, but it's cool to think about how the build could have gone.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

BIG E WINNING said:


> Imagine this RAW without the Old School graphics and decorations.
> 
> Ouch.


that's why they should keep it permanantly. just that alone makes it more watchable.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

RatedR10 said:


> The commentators final words before the show closed made me think about how great the build could have been for 20-0 vs. 500+ days (by WM) as WWE Champion would have been if CM Punk never dropped the title. I mean, I know why he dropped the title, but it's cool to think about how the build could have gone.


My thoughts exactly. Would have been sweet.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I guess people don't know much about the real world if Punks size is what makes you think he isn't a threat.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

ShiftyLWO said:


> He's talking about the shittyness of the buildup to do punk vs taker not the match itself.


It could have been better, no doubt

But by making a shot at Taker a fatal fourway match both opening and ending the show, it seriously put over the right to fight taker at wrestlemania as a BIG deal

We still have 4 weeks or something. Taker will play mindgames, and Punk will talk up a storm

I have a very good feeling about this feud

Everything else on Wrestlemania is more or less irrelevant to me


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

20-1
cry on Oldertaker marks


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

RatedR10 said:


> The commentators final words before the show closed made me think about how great the build could have been for 20-0 vs. 500+ days (by WM) as WWE Champion would have been if CM Punk never dropped the title. I mean, I know why he dropped the title, but it's cool to think about how the build could have gone.


Would have been epic as fuck. Probably would out buy WM28.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Taker and punk right now is the match I care the most about and even I am a bit meh on it. Saying that should be a good feud and match. Punk won't win but he will be put over by being in this match


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Punk is losing at Mania. Sorry guys. 

The only one I can ever see being given that win is Cena and that'll probably be saved for next year. 

Just warning you ahead of time so we don't have any freak outs like that fat kid over the Royal Rumble ending. (Seriously dude, you didn't see that coming?).


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Love the fact that HHH's promo and the Punk/Taker staredown is getting talked about more than Dwayne/Johnny's boring ass segment tonight.

Oops.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

The Deadman vs The Straight Edge Savior


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

dwayne was on the show tonight?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

TripleG said:


> *Punk is losing at Mania. Sorry guys. *
> 
> The only one I can ever see being given that win is Cena and that'll probably be saved for next year.
> 
> Just warning you ahead of time so we don't have any freak outs like that fat kid over the Royal Rumble ending. (Seriously dude, you didn't see that coming?).


Thinking of it logically, I know Undertaker will win. But I don't care - I'm rooting for Punk. 

The streak has gone on long enough. End it.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Redead said:


> dwayne was on the show tonight?


Yep. :hbk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So look's like the big 3 matches for Mania are:

Rock/Cena II
Taker/Punk
Lesnar/HHH II

Taker/Punk should be awesome, Lesnar/HHH might be depending on how they do the match, and Rock/Cena should be good.

As for Raw:

-Taker returning at the start of the show was an awesome shocker, though I wish they had held off until after the four-way. And the Punk promo was decent, but I didn't like how he made it seem like fighting for the streak is playing second-fiddle to the title. Even if true, ending the streak right now would be much bigger than any title win. Orton, Show, and Sheamus' promos were all forgettable.

-Rock/Cena's promo was a mediocre way to build up the match. Basically just the two of them saying how awesome the other one is, but that they're better, and how Cena needs to win the match and Rock knows he can beat Cena. Delivery wise Rock did very good, Cena did okay, but material wise it was awful. Hoping for better things from them over the next 4 weeks.

-HHH's promo was decent, but not good to build up his match with Lesnar. I have as much interest in the much as I did before, which was nothing. 

-Ryback/Henry staredown was cool.

-Shield pre-recorded promo was great.

-Four-way was decent. Taker/Punk staredown was epic with the music and lighting. Taker vs. Punk has reinvigorated my excitement for Mania. I'm still a little ticked off Taker/Lesnar isn't happening, but I can more than live with Taker/Punk. Hoping they produce a MOTYC.

And the rest of the show was... um... I forget the rest of the show.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

HHH vs bork should be good if they try to kill each other


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> I guess people don't know much about the real world if Punks size is what makes you think he isn't a threat.


Size is a big deal combat sports and amateur wrestling, that's why there are weight divisions. When Pride had their open weight tournement, the heavyweights crushed everyone. Go figure. Punk is like 80 lbs less than Undertaker. That's be like GSP fighting Cain Velasquez


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rock/Cena is going to suck. Rock is awful in the ring at this point.

I'm not even sure what to expect from Punk/Taker. Taker is another year older, and he really looks it, unfortunately. He was sporting a gut at that house show last week. Can't believe he can't stay in good shape when he's home all the time. Who knows what type of performance he has in him at this point.

Brock/HHH will be, well Brock/HHH.

It honestly looks like a terrible WM.

REMATCH-MANIA.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

BIG E WINNING said:


> Love the fact that HHH's promo and the Punk/Taker staredown is getting talked about more than Dwayne/Johnny's boring ass segment tonight.
> 
> Oops.


Yeah, those two promos have a 3 page thread about them and Rock/Cena promo doesn't.

Wait...


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

SinJackal said:


> Kevin Nash's opinion > random wrestling mark's opinion


I agree with you. Nash knows what's he's talking about, a lot more than some nerd on the internet



Kevin Nash on CM Punk's title run said:


> I mean, he’s done just such a good job; he’s a good worker he’s great on the mic, and now he’s growing into the part and I don’t see how they could possibly even function and conceivably do three hours of a show without him. And the thing is, the one thing is if you can make the belt mean something then that person can, especially from that heel persona, look over his shoulder and say ‘Oh yeah? Well, if I’m not the best, why do I have this and why have I had it this long?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Taker vs Punk should be garbage

Just like Taker's last 6 Wrestlemania matches 

unk2


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Awesome RAW tonight. Only thing is I would have had Triple H's segment go on at 9:00, the Fatal 4 Way at 10:00 and I would have ended the show with Rock/Cena. Other than that, I liked ..everything. 

Also, I'm a huge Ziggler mark, and I'm not worried about him at all. Good things will come.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

This Raw was great!

Old school music(not just the original raw theme,but raw is war theme too!). Set looked great too. Wish they used modified version of that as main raw set(I wouldn't mind a set like that,but with minitrons added to it,as the main raw set).

WM looking great!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks like they're going to have a stipulation for the HHH-Brock match. Well, I'd like to think so.

A Last Man Standing match would be fucking sweet.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Redead said:


> Taker vs Punk should be garbage
> 
> Just like Taker's last 6 Wrestlemania matches
> 
> unk2


Even if that's sarcasm; still a pretty stupid thing to say.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

No, a stupid thing to say is doubting Taker's ability in the ring at Wrestlemania


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

Its bull Punk pins Orton. This booking Punk crap is bullshit. The Legend Killer should have faced the Undertaker which would'a drew more buys. Not buying WM now, Now Orton has a job in making the shield look good which we all now is hard to do. No talent 3 men, like 3MB.

Orton will be in a match with no sell no name shield.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Taker's had some very good to great matches the last few years at WM, for sure. But at some point his age and injuries are unfortunately going to catch up to him. Everyone's human. It's not an insult, at all. I'm a 'Taker fan myself.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

RKO 4life said:


> Its bull Punk pins Orton. This booking Punk crap is bullshit. The Legend Killer should have faced the Undertaker which would'a drew more buys. Not buying WM now, Now Orton has a job in making the shield look good which we all now is hard to do. No talent 3 men, like 3MB.
> 
> Orton will be in a match with no sell no name shield.


Deary me.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Taker's had some very good to great matches the last few years at WM, for sure. But at some point his age and injuries are unfortunately going to catch up to him. Everyone's human. It's not an insult, at all.


For a normal human? You'd think so sure

But Taker is not human by any stretch of the imagination

This is a man who hit his wrestling peak in 2006, 16 years after debuting

This a guy who can walk the rope around the ring

This is a guy who can dive over the top rope and not break his neck despite being pretty frigging tall

Undertaker is the only wrestler to get better by the year. He is not human


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Taker's had some very good to great matches the last few years at WM, for sure. But at some point his age and injuries are unfortunately going to catch up to him. Everyone's human. It's not an insult, at all.


No one would find that an insult. Or at least they shouldn't.



> For a normal human? You'd think so sure
> 
> But Taker is not human by any stretch of the imagination


Well yeah...kayfabe-wise. Sooner or later, though, Calaway will have to stop even if he doesn't want to.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Redead said:


> For a normal human? You'd think so sure
> 
> But Taker is not human by any stretch of the imagination


He kinda is, though. An almost 48 year old human. But I get what you're saying.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RKO 4life said:


> Its bull Punk pins Orton. This booking Punk crap is bullshit. The Legend Killer should have faced the Undertaker which would'a drew more buys. Not buying WM now, Now Orton has a job in making the shield look good which we all now is hard to do. No talent 3 men, like 3MB.
> 
> Orton will be in a match with no sell no name shield.


This match isn't selling the event, regardless of who's facing Taker. In fact, even doubly so if Orton were. That would've lost a shitload more buys than just you. Nobody wants to see Undertaker vs some uncharismatic midcard geek.


----------



## The Rock Forever (Dec 6, 2008)

20-1.

I believe.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> This match isn't selling the event, regardless of who's facing Taker. In fact, even doubly so if Orton were. That would've lost a shitload more buys than just you. Nobody wants to see Undertaker vs some uncharismatic midcard geek.



I don't know how the hell you can feel that way. I really dont understand how a little kid look a like would draw past Orton. No way.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Were the deafening CENA SUCKS chants during the first part of his promo (Not the dueling chants later) real?


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

RKO 4life said:


> I don't know how the hell you can feel that way. I really dont understand how a little kid look a like would draw past Orton. No way.


Indeed, Hornswaggle would not draw past Orton.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RKO 4life said:


> I don't know how the hell you can feel that way. I really dont understand how a little kid look a like would draw past Orton. No way.


I've never seen a kid in my life that looks like Punk, but regardless, better to look like a little kid than to look like a gay stripper. unk

Punk is the best talker in the business, has ridiculous charisma and has been booked better than everyone in the company except Cena. Orton is boring at batshit and the only reason he ever appeared to be a star is because he was booked like one, and now he's not. Now he's a midcard jobber like most of the roster, he has NOTHING to offer in this spot.


----------



## Grapey (May 10, 2005)

Just got home from the show. Couple things I noticed after watching it taped on my DVR. 

Boy do they muffle out the crowd noise. The place was deafening when Taker came out, and was just as loud when rock came out. When you watch it, it sounds like the crowd is flat, but that's just not the case. WWE is awful at trying to convey crowd noise. They'd rather have you hear the music


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

SerapisLiber said:


> Indeed, Hornswaggle would not draw past Orton.



You know its CM Punk the look a like kid with his little size plus older look guy that only kicks in matches.

Lets not play dumb.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey look its the boring kicker.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Thought it was a pretty good show. Rosa was looking muy caliente tonight :mark:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

lolwut


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Grapey said:


> Just got home from the show. Couple things I noticed after watching it taped on my DVR.
> 
> Boy do they muffle out the crowd noise. The place was deafening when Taker came out, and was just as loud when rock came out. When you watch it, it sounds like the crowd is flat, but that's just not the case. WWE is awful at trying to convey crowd noise. They'd rather have you hear the music


*I thought the crowd was too quiet for New York. They're sound equipment is probably bad. With how rich they are, that shouldn't be a problem.*


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *I thought the crowd was too quiet for New York. They're sound equipment is probably bad. With how rich they are, that shouldn't be a problem.*


I don't think their sound system is bad. I could be wrong, but it wouldn't surprise me if the WWE intentionally just alters the crowd reactions so that young viewers at home would psychologically be wired to root more for who the crowd supposedly roots loudest for. Just like how cheers are piped in every now and again on smackdown.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

Grapey said:


> Just got home from the show. Couple things I noticed after watching it taped on my DVR.
> 
> Boy do they muffle out the crowd noise. The place was deafening when Taker came out, and was just as loud when rock came out. When you watch it, it sounds like the crowd is flat, but that's just not the case. WWE is awful at trying to convey crowd noise. They'd rather have you hear the music


Same here. I noticed the same thing when watching a couple of videos. The crowd went crazy for both Taker & The Rock and we certainly weren't as quiet as the WWE portrayed us to be.


----------



## Cheg (Jan 2, 2013)

All of the different venues have different acoustics. Some sound better than others, regardless of the crowd.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *I thought the crowd was too quiet for New York. They're sound equipment is probably bad. With how rich they are, that shouldn't be a problem.*


Sure Buffalo is in New York but you really shouldn't expect it to be anything like the New York City crowd. I doubt anyone from the NYC area was in Buffalo tonight specifically to see Raw. That's a really long drive.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I've been saying for a long time it's the new director of the WWE live programming.

The old director that was around in the 80's and all through the Attitude Era retired in 2005. The guy that replaced him made the strategic directing decision of turning down the microphones that are placed on the audience.

It's a complete 180. 

The guy who retired used to blast the audience microphones as loud as they could do, and may have even added reverb to it. Sometimes during the AE is sounded like that.

So, I truly believe that's the main reason crowds sound so awful nowadays. A new director with a different vision got complete control over the production of the shows in 2005.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Outside The Rock & Cena promo ( watched it online). Any suggestions whats worth checking out?


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Ageei said:


> I've been saying for a long time it's the new director of the WWE live programming.
> 
> The old director that was around in the 80's and all through the Attitude Era retired in 2005. The guy that replaced him made the strategic directing decision of turning down the microphones that are placed on the audience.
> 
> ...


Makes sense. ope1


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Really enjoyed raw tonight, takers appearances had me marking the fuck out, cena/rock was meh ok, fatal four way was awesome and punk winning over orton clean was a good way of ending the bout. Overrall i wil give it a 7 out of 10. Pretty enjoyable. What i didn't like was fandango that twat. Also del rio and swagger both bore me


----------



## BikerTaker (Feb 24, 2013)

The atmosphere sucks man on RAW... the new director is such a cunt... cant he understand by shutting out the crowd it isn't fun to watch? Fucking noobs running the WWE now... BRING BACK THE ATTITUDE ERA!!!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

JY57 said:


> Outside The Rock & Cena promo ( watched it online). Any suggestions whats worth checking out?


The fatal four way main event was a solid match. 

Check out the New Age Outlaws vs. Primo & Epico. That was fun seeing those guys again in a quick match. Road Dogg is still entertaining as ever on the stick.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Clique said:


> The fatal four way main event was a solid match.
> 
> Check out the New Age Outlaws vs. Primo & Epico. That was fun seeing those guys again in a quick match. Road Dogg is still entertaining as ever on the stick.


Agreed those matches kept my attention pretty well. Gunn seems to be aging quite gracefully too.


----------



## Darksyde (Feb 1, 2011)

I got 648 pics to go through and upload in the morning lol. I thought it was a fantastic show. The 6man tag dark match at the end was great as well. A good crowd pleaser.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Rematchamania looks to be in full gear after tonight.

and excuse me for sounding biased but i havent seen kofi wrestle in weeks, and havent heard him talk since.... damn its been a while since they gave kofi a mic. im actually pretty relieved that he didnt fight fandango cause he would have lost. but the gimmick for fandango is stupid. "Say my name right or else i wont wrestle!" they should never say his name right so we dont have to see him wrestle.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

The Rawk said:


> -Taker returning at the start of the show was an awesome shocker, though I wish they had held off until after the four-way. And the Punk promo was decent, but I didn't like how he made it seem like fighting for the streak is playing second-fiddle to the title. Even if true, ending the streak right now would be much bigger than any title win. *Orton, Show, and Sheamus' promos were all forgettable.*


What else is new?:kobe8


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

I really thought they were gonna give Cesaro a win over Ryback when he started doing the neutralizer..... silly me. Guess the idiots who book the show think it's fine for Cesaro to go 0-10 to Ryback while he holds the USA title. 

Ziggler tapping to the Miz.... Barrett jobbing fest continues.... filler matches ... lack of any direction in storylines except the part timers ... Fandango should be strangled ... 

I was enjoying Rock till Cena came out. Cena was again the highlight of being 'shit'. That Rock/Cena promo was absolutely terrible. Cena can't sell anything. The redemption angle is retarded. Everything involving Cena is laughable.

Shield
Punk
Taker

3/10 

Go fuck yourself Vince.


----------



## DrugFreeGeorge (Sep 7, 2012)

For some reason I think Lawler will be the last person to say Fandango's name right on the mic since he always nails it during commentary.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Old school Raw without Jericho :lmao

Show was awful.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

This show was pretty bad. I was bored for the most part and even fell asleep right before the main event causing me to miss it.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Was a decent RAW actually. A surprisingly decent/good Rock/Cena promo and some fun matches. I also really liked the old school RAW feel and look, especially how the show started. Seeing the New Age Outlaws wrestle was great and as expected Billy Gunn is still in great shape, always has been an underrated wrestler IMO. I hope they continue for a little bit to put other teams over.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Old School RAW *"LIKES"*
-Good opening promo work from all the superstars involved. It was refreshing to see a match determine who is going to feud with the Undertaker at WM.

-Hey, Zack Ryder has a match on RAW! You know what that means right? Yep, to job and this time to Mark Henry!

-Great promo work between The Rock and John Cena. No corny jokes this time and it's on to serious business. Liked Cena using a Mike Tyson quote and then Rock's comeback to that was awesome too. Great start to this feud again.

-Triple H's promo was good too. He has a logical reason to return to the ring and have a rematch against Brock Lesnar.

-Happy to see the New Age Outlaws in the ring together. They still got it too. 

-Fatal Four Way match was the match of the night. Surprised Orton ate the pin but it makes sense as he has been taking pinfall losses lately. Punk now earns the right to face Undertaker. How is that a right when you know he's going to lose? Not looking forward to this at all. I rather watch their feud from 2009 to be honest.

*"DISLIKES"*
-The IC Champ and US Champion continue to lose. Great way to make your secondary Champions look strong. 

-Is Dolph Ziggler losing going to be a storyline or something? What gives? 

-Similar to the IC and US Champions losing, what's the point of making the PTP lose to Team Hell No constantly? This Tag Team division booking sure has gotten pathetic lately.

-Like all gimmick RAW shows, the faces always win and the heels always lose. I hate this kind of booking. CM Punk winning in the end changed it up but it still doesn't change the fact that this show was not good.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Undertaker raising his arms, the flames and Wrestlemania logo coming on the titontron, awesome, marked like a little girl. The fatal 4 way was clever, think it was a nice surprise, and it put the streak over. 

Dat punk main eventing Raw, while the WWE Title promo is on in the midcard. unk2


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Now that I've slept on it, thoughts on 'Old School Raw':

*The Good:*

- I enjoyed the opening promo. It was refreshing and felt 'real' that there would be a host of guys lining up to take on Taker at Mania. Even though we all knew Punk was getting the gig, it was still fun. Good promo from Punk before everyone else joined him, too.

- Cesaro/Ryback was fine. Cesaro had the ultimate old school look, and competed well enough with Ryback. The finishing stretch with the uppercut and Neutralizer into Shell Shocked was good.

- Henry vs Ryback coming. I'm pretty happy with this, even though Ryback will have to go over. Mark Henry will still look strong and it could be an intense battle. Can Ryback get Henry up for Shell Shocked?

- Triple H's promo was awesome as always, even though the crowd was pretty flat throughout the night.

- New Age Outlaws! They look like they could still do a job full-time. Good stuff.

- Fatal 4-Way ended up being match of the night, though it didn't have much to compete with. Sure, it could have been better but it was watchable. Punk's hilarious crawl across the ring was great, and his capitalizing from outside the ring was great psychology and fun to watch.

*The Bad:*

- Ziggler taps to Miz. Why have they booked Ziggler this badly when his cashing in of the contract will happen within a few months? Strange. And losing to Miz of all people. Really disappointing.

- Prime Time Players losing to Team Hell No _again_. Not making them look strong at all despite them having a lot of natural charisma. Plus, what awful booking. So last week, Kane and Bryan could beat them while blindfoled/one-handed, and now this week they're booked in a regular match together? So of course PTP have zero chance.

- Tensai/Clay vs 3MB. Honky Tonk Man returning was fine but he didn't do anything. Barely a match. 3MB have no value whatsoever.

*The Neutral:*

- I wasn't sure where to place the promo between Rock and Cena. I didn't like it, but I didn't hate it. It was average. Better than their work from last year, but that's not saying much. Cena needs to stop smirking, but at least there wasn't any corny jokes. Rock's Armstrong reference was good. I do wish he'd stop coming out and 'telling a story' before though. They're never interesting.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Flair was great as always, was nice to see new age outlaws. Taker appearing at the beginning of the show suprised me a bit. Rock/Cena, was terrible as i predicted they`re just rubbing each others backs until WM29. Fatal 4 way was a good match.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Figure4Leglock said:


> Flair was great as always, was nice to see new age outlaws. Taker appearing at the beginning of the show suprised me a bit. Rock/Cena, was terrible as i predicted they`re just rubbing each others backs until WM29. Fatal 4 way was a good match.


Woooo flair was awesome! So was taker! Rock/cena not getting physical again untill match sucks completely


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Great/decent/good/watchable things:

Rock/Cena segment was incredible, I was actually surprised by the direction of it because the moment Cena interrupted Rock I thought it was going to be the same desperate attempt to get the crowd on Cena's side with the positioning in the promos but they threw all that aside, they realized that it's not going to change anything, they let Rock be the master that he is, Cena was decent and they delivered a legit money promo to sell the match with a structured story. Great.

HHH's promo was good, the "retirement" angle he did a few months ago is still completely unnecessary but at least he somewhat explained the reason for it in the context of the promo. But even with that, this rematch with Brock still has no actual reason to happen besides giving HHH a win over Lesnar. 

Taker's return was a good way to start the show, I guess they're saving his first promo for next week but I didn't like the way they just randomly announced that a winner of a match is going to get a match with Taker at WM. 

Ric Flair. 

Overall, they could have done much better with the "Old School RAW" concept but with one great segment in Rock/Cena and big star power in the WM hype, it was a decent show.


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

Punk MAIN EVENTING RAW while THE CHAMP AND GOLDEN BOY IN THE MID CARD? WWE LOGIC BRO!


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Trifektah said:


> Size is a big deal combat sports and amateur wrestling, that's why there are weight divisions. When Pride had their open weight tournement, the heavyweights crushed everyone. Go figure. Punk is like 80 lbs less than Undertaker. That's be like GSP fighting Cain Velasquez


Sakuraba would like to have a word with you about that...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Punk gonna end dat streak. 

Punk looked like a fucking bad ass when he was staring at Taker.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I had to give up during the final hour. It was unbearable. Pure fucking garbage. 

They shouldn't pull shit like this on TRTWM.

There's no love or care going into this years Mania, Vince has become lazy. He can just make Cena/Rock and the show will make millions.

It's bullshit.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

-Good opening with Undertaker's surprise return. It would have been cheap if Punk just came out and announced his match with Taker, the four way match idea was original and I liked it. In my opinion all of the four, eve Big Show can put a great match with Taker at WM, but in the end I'm happy that we will ahve a Punk/Taker match.

-Ryback/Cesaro, great chemistry, but shitty booking. This match was pointless.

-Ziggler's booking is horrible, but his match with Miz was very good. The focus was on Flair here, nothing special anyway.

-Rock/CEna promo. Hard here, very hard.This promo hit on so many levels including basically rewriting history. One of the worst things WWE ever did was never capitalize on Cena’s loss to the Rock, and now Cena has to pretend that WWE did, act as if the loss was the sole reason for Cena’s 2012 failures.These two have a way with words when they want to use them for more than kid jokes. The way they traded quotes, jabbed at each other with the way the other phrased their sentences, and made everything from start to finish about their personal connection as performers while still keeping the audience engaged was remarkable. I'm really excited for this match, if we're gonna see more of this serious CEna.

-I am loving Jack Swagger’s booking lately. The attack on all the face American gimmicks of the past really helps to solidify Swagger and Coulter’s stance. They are not being made out to be martyrs. They are only voices of reason in their own minds which makes them even more problematic.

- I honestly don’t think that Fandango is that different of a character from Curtis’ creepy gimmick he had before. He still has the inflections in his voice. He still says similar things on the mic. He now just has the added features that he’s a dancer and really loves his new name.

-For HHH, this was a relatively short and to the point promo which is exactly what this feud needs. All he had to say was why he was back and that he was ready to fight, and that’s what he did. If Lesnar responds, I hope he keeps his speech even shorter given his shortcomings in that department. I really don't care about this match at this point, but if it's going to be a No DQ Match or HiaC one, it should be good. Even a LMS one would make me happy.

-ADR/Barret was solid, but again the point of this match was? Barrett is without direction right now despite having two partial feuds, and he really doesn’t need to look weak.

-This was a great main event, selling each competitor as a near victor before Punk pulled the win out. It wasn’t entirely unexpected as it was clear where all four men were headed as competitors, but I’m glad WWE made Punk fight for it (and win clean).There’s no doubt that Taker and Punk can have a great match though I worry about their ability to get there to some extent as their previous matches all failed to meet expectations


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

miz and flair? why?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Just realised how much Kofi Kingston looks like Beenie Man


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

I liked:

- The Undertaker return, that was awesome
- Ryback/Cesaro was good. Good selling by Cesaro, he didn't look weak, he was beaten but he was facing Ryback!
- Mark Henry destroying Ryder
- Fatal 4 Way match. Happy to see a clean victory by CM Punk

I disliked:

- 3MB looking so weak
- Ziggler losing to The Miz. He is the MITB holder, he should be booked stronger


Neutral:

- The Rock/Cena promo


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Rock/Cena promo was a great build-up for their WM match.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Rock/Cena promo was very intense and really enjoyed the back and forth. Marked out for Jack Swagger DOING WORK on all the three legends and leaving them broken in the ring like a BOSS. The backstage brawl he had with Rio was intense and enjoyed that as well. Liked the ME, if this was a diff scenario, I would rather Sheamus facing Taker tbh. And the only thing that bugs me is Ziggler's booking, they could be doing a lot better on that part. Million Dollar man would have been a great new manager for PTP if WWE gave a damn about them/the tag division. 

Overall: Pretty enjoyable show.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I liked the New Age Outlaws of course, Punk promo, and the Undertaker's return. That's it.

The rest? Eh. Some of it was horrible, some of it was average.

Other thing that annoyed me was Cole calling Rock "The new WWE Champion". He won the title on January 27, and has already successfully defended it at a PPV. When exactly is the expiration date for no longer being considered a "new" champion?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They probably should of put Rock/Cena at 10pm and put the HHH promo and a couple other things before the Rock/Cena promo. Seemed like audience only cared about Rock/Cena. After that they didn't react to anything.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhWyaWe_460&feature=player_embedded

Backstage Fallout: The NAO, Tensai/Brodus/Honky Tunk Man, & The Miz


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Punk/Undertaker opened and closed the show. I guess they are positioning Taker V Punk as the No 2 match.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

I like how they set up Punk and Undertaker really, unlike HHH and Lesnar last week which went down like everybody predicted.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://pwinsider.com/article/75865/live-notes-thoughts-from-old-school-raw-in-buffalo-ny.html?p=1



> OLD SCHOOL RAW NOTES:
> 
> The arena was packed...even the upper sections were not tarped off and seemed full. I would put attendance at 99.99% full.
> 
> ...


live notes from yesterday


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Thoughts:

Great to have Taker back

Ryback/Cesaro was a good match, but such lazy booking. Must've seen the match half a dozen times in the past few months. Same goes for the likes of Orton/Barrett, Orton/Cesaro, Sheamus/Cesaro. Can't go 2 weeks without one of those. However, nice little stare-down with Henry.

Miz/Ziggler - DZ really needs a couple of wins very soon. I know this one was more about Flair so I'm not putting loads of weight on it, but regardless Ziggler, cumulatively, is starting to look weak.

Rock/Cena promo - enjoyed it. Some cool intensity to it, so credit where credit's due.

Swagger - really liking this storyline. It's something fresh, it's interesting, it's got people talking.

Fandango - lol wut

Triple H - did what he needed to do. Again, good promo I thought. Shame Brock's barely here to help further it.

ADR/Barrett - Barrett is sort of going nowhere currently. This only furthered that thought. Has he beaten anyone of note since winning the IC belt? Feels like he's lost every week.

Fatal 4 Way - despite not being long, a really good match IMO. Liked how everyone got their signature/finisher in before being denied, and Punk winning clean was cool. Of course, I don't really hold much hope for Punk but I'd like to think he'll help to really build this match in a fun, interesting way in the coming weeks.

Overall - 7/10. Got to say I quite enjoyed this Raw. Nice mix between building current storylines and also some fun old school moments.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Only WWE can put people together and actually destroy them.

They're killing Ziggler, AJ, and Big E. Ziggler looks weak, AJ has lost the as impressive as you're going to get overness for a diva in the modern era, and Big E will probably need a gimmick change once he's on his own, or he'll forever be known as the dopey Ziggler sidekick who did nothing to help Ziggler win.

WWE is literally killing these 3 with each passing week.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Ageei said:


> Only WWE can put people together and actually destroy them.
> 
> They're killing Ziggler, AJ, and Big E. Ziggler looks weak, AJ has lost the as impressive as you're going to get overness for a diva in the modern era, and Big E will probably need a gimmick change once he's on his own, or he'll forever be known as the dopey Ziggler sidekick who did nothing to help Ziggler win.
> 
> WWE is literally killing these 3 with each passing week.


they needs to break this trio up already. They were doing fine when they were separate (Big E proves in NXT he can thrive by himself). Once they formed it went downhill fast.

If they want they can keep Aj Lee with Langston since they have kayfabe history & Langston can use AJ Lee as a manager. Ziggler needs to be alone (prefer him to GTFO but that won't happen) and have his WHC reign to be by himself.


----------



## Shelter (Oct 16, 2012)

JY57 said:


> There were also a lot of DUI chants.


:hayden3


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I might be late but did anybody else see Tensai "bury" Heath Slater?


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

RKO 4life said:


> You know its CM Punk the look a like kid with his little size plus older look guy that only kicks in matches.
> 
> Lets not play dumb.


Indeed. It's dumb to play like little kids are walking around at 6'2" tall and 218 lbs, and can easily heave 350 lbs. wrestlers onto their backs.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

The Rock was amazing. No way HHH could follow that up.


Ziggler's storyline is just a tweaked version of the DB storyline, and it reeks of a turn. Which should be good.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

Fantastic episode. Loved it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Darksyde (Feb 1, 2011)

JY57 said:


> http://pwinsider.com/article/75865/live-notes-thoughts-from-old-school-raw-in-buffalo-ny.html?p=1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been to over 200 events at that arena since it opened in '96, The ROCK received a loud ovation for sure, but far far be it from the loudest that has been heard in that arena for an event. That's just a silly comment.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

FAAAANNNNN....DAAANNNNNN.....GOOOOOOO. Absolute best part of Raw. That was awesome. 

Rock/Cena was WAY better than I expected it to be. This is what happens when 2 guys work together to build a feud and sell a match rather than try to embarrass the other in an ego contest. I guess it's also the product of heading into something with no expectations at all. That promo was great with super work from both Rock and Cena. Colour me stupid but I'm actually looking forward to what happens with them next week..errr...Cena next week. Perfect way to kick things off for the title match. 

Trips promo was intense. I liked it. Nothing major or earth shattering but throwing in the line about his kids etc was a nice touch. With Brock in the house next week I'm wondering how he accepts and if a stip gets added. We also need more HEYMAN involvement with this one.

Punk/Taker is :lmao. I just can't with this match. Horrible way to start it too. For the first time since Mania 22 I don't give a shit about the streak match. At all. So unfortunate but there's nothing I can do about it so meh. 

I loved the Old School theme for the show, the NAO appearing was a mark out moment for sure. I look forward to the Shield finally getting their match announced along the road as well. 

Decent enough show but nothing spectacular. Still not getting that RTWM vibe which is unsettling but then again, when I look at the matches, not all that surprising. I'm just going to try and make the most of what I've got concerning the card and ignore the parts that don't interest me so as not to kill off my enjoyment. Hopefully I can stick to doing just that.


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

Faggg annnnnnnn doooooo. :kobe :buried I just can't stand this gimmick. How embarrassing? 

But RAW was good. Miz victory over Ziggler, no doubt, was best part of the show!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

People hating on FANDANGOAT have no soul. True story.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

We really need more gifs of tensai and brodus doing the shoveling dance over the laid out people they squashed


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

Where was the beef mode at?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Eh, Raw was alright. Rock/Cena sold their match, Trips sold his match, they set up Taker/Punk in a goofy way (although the staredown was awesome). 

I didn't give a shit about any of the legends returning. Using Flair as Miz's mentor is awful, although Flair attacking Big E was hilarious.

The real highlight was NAO. I wouldn't be opposed to a short run. NAO/Rhodes Scholars seems like a good Mania match, but I'd be OK with NAO/Hell No. Given how Bryan/Kane would be ultimate filler at this point (and - knowing Bryan's track-record at WM - probably get bumped).

Cesaro losing every week (N)

The Shield promo was grand. The dynamic between Sheamus/Show/Orton could be good, if they play Show off as the heel the other two can't trust.

Ryback/Henry = zero fucks for me. Decent staredown, no interest in Ryback. I'd rather have seen Henry work with someone he could have a good match with.

ADR/Swagger have no heat. Either seperately or combined. Kinda embarrassing for the WHC program. Just make it the Zeb Coulter show next week.

Taker/Punk is the match to finally make me care about Mania. That and Brock/Trips have a lot of weight on their shoulders.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> People hating on FANDANGOAT have no soul. True story.




Dude hasn't even wrestled on Raw yet.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Really awesome episode of Raw.

Rock owning Cena, HHH with a cool promo and especially Undertaker returning and going into a program with Punk.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Shelter said:


> :hayden3


Dem damn smarks. lol


----------



## WWE best (Mar 5, 2013)

*WWE 2004-2005*

In 2004-2005 In WWE,there were 2 match very beautiful:Hell in a Cell Triple H vs Batista in Vengeance 2005 and Hell in a Cell Triple H vs Shawn Michaels in Bad Blood 2004,according to you The Game Triple H bled more against Batista or Shawn Michaels?


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> People hating on FANDANGOAT have no soul. True story.


Good thing my soul is still in tact.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

i dont understand why they job out not only the mid card champions, but also the MITB winner.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

The episode was absolutely awful. Seriously, who decided it was okay to air this shit? im fucking done watching this garbage, it was so predictable. Punk is not a treat for the streak, is this a joke? HHH almost together with HBK couldn't put the dead man down, who think Punk will?.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm a bit skeptical on how they chose Taker's opponeont. The whole fatal four way concept was meh. However it would of been nice to see Orton face Taker again


----------



## sulpice (Mar 12, 2010)

Asenath said:


> Placing a first-class wrestler like Cesaro against a steroidal mutant like Ryback in the first match is a goddamn shame.


Asenath, you are a narrow minded nerd. How is Ryback not steroidal compared to Cesaro?? In contrast, Ryback is the First class wrestler (for being undefeated), while Cesaro is the mutant who should be kicked out of the USA.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Cesaro is legitimately strong and Ryback almost broke his back fucking Tensai. That's probably a clue on who's what and who's natural.


----------



## mcgrath (May 12, 2006)

*Old Skool???*

Raw was piss poor in there attempt to forgo an old skool episode. 

yes the ramp and graphics were old skool and MC used the words " old skool" in his every breath but where was the Brian? were was mr mooney? were was the Fink were was JR and were were the old skool names? aside from the same handful of people they use?
i felt it was rather pointless in its effort.

thought?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Old Skool???*

It sucked, i was expecting legends like Austin or hogan to show up, but we got nothing.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

AthenaMark said:


> Cesaro is legitimately strong and Ryback almost broke his back fucking Tensai. That's probably a clue on who's what and who's natural.


You seem to forget the fact that Tensai sandbagged on Ryback, thats why Tensai now is turned into a joke dancing with another failed gimmick.


----------



## mcgrath (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Old Skool???*

agreed, 3 hours of general rubbish.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Necramonium said:


> You seem to forget the fact that Tensai sandbagged on Ryback, thats why Tensai now is turned into a joke dancing with another failed gimmick.


He was always going to end up being a jobber anyway, especially after his poorly booked debut. He just sped up the inevitable.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

AthenaMark said:


> Cesaro is legitimately strong and Ryback almost broke his back fucking Tensai. That's probably a clue on who's what and who's natural.


Neither are natural IMO. Cesaro is a little bigger than the biggest natural bodybuilders and maintains this on a WWE schedule. Obviously Ryback is on a lot more stuff but Cesaro's taking something. I don't think Ryback's weak either, he's certainly strong in the gym, but he doesn't seem to apply it well in the ring. I think some of that probably just comes from inexperience, the more he wrestles the better he'll get at these movements.


----------



## tor187 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Old Skool???*

I also agree. It sucked compared to their first old school Raw. There really was nothing old school about it. Just a rehash of the same old legends that they bring back for every special edition of Raw.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Old Skool???*



Nimbus said:


> It sucked, i was expecting legends like Austin or hogan to show up, but we got nothing.


really you were expecting hogan to show up? cause thats totally plausible right.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Mostly good RAW, barring the two mid card champions losing.

again.


The main event was good but the thing I had a problem with was why?
Why was Sheamus suddenly wanting to end the Streak?

Literally when you get right down to it ; his reason was "cause I'm irish."
Not even a reason actually.

Punk and Orton and Show all had reasons ; albeit Orton and Show had weaker ones but still.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> FAAAANNNNN....DAAANNNNNN.....GOOOOOOO. Absolute best part of Raw. That was awesome.
> 
> Rock/Cena was WAY better than I expected it to be. This is what happens when 2 guys work together to build a feud and sell a match rather than try to embarrass the other in an ego contest. I guess it's also the product of heading into something with no expectations at all. That promo was great with super work from both Rock and Cena. Colour me stupid but I'm actually looking forward to what happens with them next week..errr...Cena next week. Perfect way to kick things off for the title match.
> 
> ...


To not look forward to the best match at mania is odd.Agree with everything else you said though.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

I thought it was a pretty good episode, well the first bit of it plus the main event.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

Ok quick question.
Antonio Cesaro said he speaks 5 languages (German, French, English, Italian, SWISS!!!)
What the hell is Swiss? There's no such language as Swiss as I'm concerned.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Old Skool???*



mcgrath said:


> but where was the Brian?


Who lol?


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Who the hell actually expected hogan to show up? Goodness me fpalm


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Cmpunk91 said:


> Who the hell actually expected hogan to show up? Goodness me fpalm


I can't really expect Hogan these days. Whenever I see Swagger do the "Patriot Act", however, I wish that circumstances with Angle aren't the way they are and that he'd make a surprise return.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Hang on, 3 hours of old school raw and not even a 15 minute segment of commentary for JR?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I enjoyed Cesaro vs Ryback a lot as well as Miz vs Ziggler.

Punk/Taker :mark:

My only gripe.....Rock and Cena. Good Lord, As D-Bryan would say "NO!" These two have absolutely no chemistry whatsoever. Their promo was freaking horrible. They just don't click. I don't wanna watch 4 more weeks of their bullshit, I really don't.


----------



## tabish.f16 (Feb 27, 2013)

the promos by HHH and Punk were great, Rock and Cena not at all. Its all a repeat of last year.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

sharkboy22 said:


> I enjoyed Cesaro vs Ryback a lot as well as Miz vs Ziggler.
> 
> Punk/Taker :mark:
> 
> My only gripe.....Rock and Cena. Good Lord, As D-Bryan would say "NO!" These two have absolutely no chemistry whatsoever. Their promo was freaking horrible. They just don't click. I don't wanna watch 4 more weeks of their bullshit, I really don't.


 Really? This was arguably their best promo together. No "I'm here, you're not" or "Friuty pebbles" nonsense. The only thing I didn't like is the redemption storyline because we all know Cena never really had a bad year as some like to suggest unk2


----------



## stevie888 (Mar 10, 2008)

Yer I enjoyed old School Raw. Kinda wish they would use some different old Superstars instead of the same ones each time though.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

The second Cena said Dwayne, I muted it. Same old shit.


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

Oliver-94 said:


> Really? This was arguably their best promo together. No "I'm here, you're not" or "Friuty pebbles" nonsense.


True, i was shocked Cena didnt revert back to crybaby mode tryna make fans respect that hes there all the time. Rocky did a good job and called him out for his bull to a fair enough extent.



Oliver-94 said:


> The only thing I didn't like is the redemption storyline because we all know Cena never really had a bad year as some like to suggest unk2


Only deluded Cena fans would buy such a shitty storyline 



Charlie Bronson said:


> The second Cena said Dwayne, I muted it. Same old shit.


That still counted as helping da GOAT draw dem ratingz. :lol


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I had to work, so it was on DVR when I had it on anyways, so it didn't count.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

I skipped a lot of stuff after Triple H's promo. I don't think anything could interest me in watching Jack Swagger


----------



## Pari Marshall (Jan 29, 2012)

Welp. That Raw was boring.

As much of a Punk/Taker fan as I may be, I am not really excited for this match. Dunno why.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

_*Maybe because it was thrown together out of nowhere. Lack of build can really kill a match.*_


----------



## Pari Marshall (Jan 29, 2012)

Charlie Bronson said:


> _*Maybe because it was thrown together out of nowhere. Lack of build can really kill a match.*_


Yes! Thank you! That's exactly what felt wrong to me; couldn't figure out how to phrase it.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Charlie Bronson said:


> _*Maybe because it was thrown together out of nowhere. Lack of build can really kill a match.*_


Exact same way I feel even though I'm a huge fan of both.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Again, huge fan of both but Punk has no credibility going into the match. Who has he beaten and what has he done to make me think he can do what HHH/HBK couldnt do?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Charlie Bronson said:


> _*Maybe because it was thrown together out of nowhere. Lack of build can really kill a match.*_


Good thing they have the next four weeks to build toward the match. Hopefully they give us some storytelling & hype we can really sink our teeth into.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Charlie Bronson said:


> _*Maybe because it was thrown together out of nowhere. Lack of build can really kill a match.*_


I tried saying this and no one agreed.

It was literally the most dull build up for a Taker match. What the hell were they thinking?

"Well uh.. Punk doesn't have a match. Neither does Taker.. Guess we should just put the two together." 

Creative: "SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN. No.1 contenders match!" 

I mean, forget of all the other interesting ways you could've started this feud, even with Undertaker INTERRUPTING the match to have Punk win. I mean, why make an interesting storyline? Might take some interest away from the two rematches.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Clique said:


> Good thing they have the next four weeks to build toward the match. Hopefully they give us some storytelling & hype we can really sink our teeth into.


*
I would like to see Punk stick to cutting a great promo every week and Taker play mind games with Punk. Not another staredown until the last Raw, maybe even a brawl.*


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Just seen it and YESYESYES Taker is finally back to defend his greatest streak at Mania. 

Punk vs Taker. Didn't see this one coming last year with all the rumours of Taker/Brock and so on. Although I did imagine Y2J stepping up his game for this. 

Punk is just as good although they really need to book it right. The Shield needs to beat down Taker every week from now on to make it seem credible and in order to at least make it seem like Punk has a chance. Looking forward seeing next weeks booking to say the least. 

Rock and Cena...well it was decetn but we seen better....Once in a lifetime twice...here we go:cool2. *


----------

